# Pakistan's Minorities Citizens



## ghazi52

*





Beautiful panaromic view of Punja Sahib by Mobeen_ansari
.
.
Tower of Silence/Dakhma - Karachi*





Structure used by Zoroastrians for exposure of the dead.

*St Andrew's Anglican Church - Lahore*





St Andrew's Anglican Church, Lahore by John Steedman,

*Holy Trinity Church- Karachi*





.: Pakistan Hindu Council :.

Pakistan Hindu Post (PHP)

Sikhism in Pakistan - SikhiWiki, free Sikh encyclopedia.

Pakistan Christian Post

Pakistan Christian Congress

FYI: This is not a political thread but a cultural one. So lets be mindful of that please!

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
26


----------



## Thəorətic Muslim

The truth is Pakistan was home to many faiths and ethnics but due to ignorance and stereotypical beliefs most minorities left but still hold a desire to return. 



ghazi52 said:


> FYI: This is not a political thread but a cultural one. So lets be mindful of that please!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Developereo

ghazi52 said:


> *Holy Trinity Church- Karachi*



Heh. This was my primary school (Trinity Methodist).
Nice memories....

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## ghazi52

.Stunningly beautiful Bhai Joga Singh Gurdwara, in Peshawar
.




.
.





.
.




..
.

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## ghazi52

Here is a beautiful view of an old Jain Hindu temple in Tharparker area.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## ghazi52

Pathan Sikhs from Peshawar
_._






.
.Pakistan's Portuguese wonder: Magic fingers






*Ralph D’Aranjo is one such person. Ralph is not only an experienced guitarist, he is also a member of Pakistan’s tiny Portuguese community *— a community that has made an enormous contribution to the establishment and running of missionary schools all over the country.*






*In Pakistan’s early days, Portuguese artists were quite active on the music scene too, but as time went on, many of these maestros either passed away or emigrated.

Ralph, however, has been playing classical guitar for over 50 years, and has no intention of going anywhere. He is also in the unique position of being the only musician who has played (under one contract) in a five-star hotel in Pakistan for over thirty years.*

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Green Arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

There seems to be a lot of minorities in PAF compared to the Navy and Army. 

List of all known christian heros of the Pakistan Air Force:





Eric Hall, group captain





Air Commodore Nazir Latif





Wing Commander Mervyn Leslie Middlecoat





Group captain Cecil Chaudhry





Squadron Leader Peter Christy

...I salute every single one of them...

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## ghazi52

Dera Gurdwara Sahib and Samadhi of Ranjit Singh

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## ghazi52

.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## ghazi52

Chandra Kup near Ormara






The devotees are performing rituals around crater of LORD SHANKARA mountain.

Within a radius of about 1 kilometer, there exist three volcanic muddy mountains which all are considered sanctified by the Hindu followers and are named after LORD SHIVA, LORD PARVATI and LORD SHANKARA (the one seen here is for LORD SHANKARA).

HINGLAJ YATRA is the most sacred visit that the Hindu community living in Pakistan and around the globe perform every year and which activity takes place in Baluchistan, some 280 kilometers away from Karachi.

Earlier this ritual was comprising over 13 stopovers (پڑاؤ) and 25 Pujas ( تیرتھہ استھان) which have limited nowadays to only 3 stopovers (پڑاؤ) and 7 Pujas ( تیرتھہ استھان).

The one inset here is the 2nd one stopover (پڑاؤ) of this YATRA and is called CHANDAR KHUP which is 300 feet highest volcanic muddy mountain which erupts mud out of its crater. According to Hindu belief it is named after lord Shiva and the Hindu community visit this place and perform PUJA and rituals by which they throw coconut, beetle nuts, coins and others things to keep this eruption calm.

Photo: Muhammad Bashir Osman

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ghazi52

Krishna Temple in Kabari Bazaar, Saddar,* RAWALPINDI *

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## ghazi52

Katas Raj temple near Chakwal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

............
*A cute little temple in Thar
*





.......
..



.. . . . 
. . .

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## [Bregs]

Great share, can you upload few more pics of katasraj temple ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> Great share, can you upload few more pics of katasraj temple ?


Here you go................
.




.
.
.
.
.
.




.
.




.
.
.




.
.




.
.
.




.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## [Bregs]

Thanks a lot for sharing this centuries old revered temple pics

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

............... . . . . 
. .
*Devotees arrive in Lahore for 176th death anniversary of Ranjit Singh*

30th June 2015

On a summery afternoon of June 29, Sikh pilgrims, like every year, gather at the mausoleum of Maharaja Ranjit Singh. With the divine memories of his rule, they commemorate his 176th death anniversary in the eastern city of Lahore.

Hundreds of Sikh pilgrims arrived in Pakistan to attend the ceremony. Maharaja Ranjit Singh, the founder of the Sikh empire, was a former ruler of the united Punjab region under British colonial rule.





Sikh pilgrims attend a prayer session inside the compound of Maharaja Ranjit Singh's mausoleum. -AFP





Pilgrims enter the mauseleum. -AFP






Sikh pilgrims gather at the mausoleum of Maharaja Ranjit Singh during commemorations for his 176th death anniversary in the eastern city of Lahore on June 29, 2015. -AFP






Pilgrims gathered to pray at the 176th death anniversary of Maharaja Ranjit SIngh. -AFP





Female pilgrims raise their hands as a gesture of praying. 
.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## [Bregs]

Very nice and rare treasured thread this one

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Alvin Robert Cornelius*







*Pakistan Movement*
Born in Agra, Cornelius was the notable Christian figures in the Pakistan Movement, closely collaborating with Mohammad Ali Jinnah.*Cornelius was an active activist for the Pakistan Movement, among one of the outspoken speaker of the movement, working to rallying the support for the Pakistan Movement. *Unlike the opposition led by renowned Muslim leader Abul Kalam Azad to oppose the division of India, Cornelius felt that that the re-creation of the Muslim homeland in India was one of key solution to ill-treatment of Muslims by the British government and the among the leaders of the Congress Party of India, while at same time he revived the nationalism spirit. 

*Cornelius assisted Jinnah drafting the Pakistan Resolution, adding the legal clauses and articles justifying the rights of Muslims majority, non-Muslim communities and the ill-treatment of under-class both Non-Muslims and Muslims by the Congress Party in 1941.*

His activism grew strong and deeper after accepting a legal position in the Punjab government, where he would go on to establish the court system of the newly created country. Cornelius was among one of the earliest citizens of newly created country, Pakistan, opting the country's citizenship as well as taking a federal law government assignment in the government of Liaquat Ali Khan.

In 1960, President Ayub Khan nominated Cornelius to become the Chief Justice of Pakistan, his contest was briefly discussed, but eventually he was elevated to Chief Justice.[2] Alvin Robert Cornelius became the first Christian Chief Justice, becoming one of the most famous and influential figures ever to serve on the supreme court.

After his departure from the supreme court, Cornelius remained influential and was a symbol protecting the rights of minorities, freedom of religious practices, whilst serving as the legal adviser to successive Government of Pakistan on judicial matters. 

His opinions, according to legal scholars in Pakistan, were some of the greatest defences of "freedom of religion" written by a Christian Chief Justice of a Muslim state.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## umairkhan4

Thəorətic Muslim said:


> The truth is Pakistan was home to many faiths and ethnics but due to ignorance and stereotypical beliefs most minorities left but still hold a desire to return.


not entirely true pakistan is a vast place i remember watching a documentary once where the hindus and muslims lived so peacefully together that the hindus accepted prophet Muhammad (PBUH) as a prophet of their own though i do get what youre on about you cant generalise it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gujrat Media

Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

........
*MINORITY PROJECT*

The Minority Project is CAP’s unique venture that taps into the lives and lifestyles of religious minorities across Pakistan. Since September 2010, the team has worked consistently with the Hindu, Sikh, Christian, Baha’i and Zoroastrian communities in the country. With hundreds of personal narratives, the Minority Project archive gives deep insight into the history, culture, traditions, rituals and the valuable contributions made by these communities to Pakistani history and heritage.

Apart from detailed oral histories, the Minority Project team has also documented religious festivals of the five communities. Photographs, audios and videos have been archived from the *Hindu *festivals of _Holi, Diwali, Shivratri, Vaisakhi, Sri Krishna Janamasthami, Durga Pooja, Dashera _and _Sri Valmiki’s _birthday and the *Sikh *religious occasions of Guru Gobind’s birthday, _Lohri, _Sikh New Year, _Vaisakhi,_Guru Nanak _Jayanti, _Ranjit Singh’s death anniversary and the martyrdom of Guru Arjun Dev. For the *Christian *community, the team was involved in Christmas, _Maryam Yatra,_Palm Sunday, Good Friday and Easter Sunday celebrations while the *Zoroastrian *festival of _Navroz_and the *Baha’i*celebrations of Hazrat Bab’s birthday were also documented by CAP. The Minority Project archive adds the holistic element to the Oral History Project, giving a voice to those individuals often left out of mainstream discourse

http://www.citizensarchive.org/projects/minority-project/
....

.



.








........

................



.........

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

......................
*20 years later: Three-day prayer ceremony returns to Kurram Agency*

Published: July 21, 2015

Sikh leader Baba Hurmeet Singh leads the prayer ceremony.

*PARACHINAR: After almost 20 years, the special three-day-long prayer ceremony held by Hindus and Sikhs made a comeback in Ibrahimzai village in Kurram Agency.*

On Monday 500 people, including a large number of Sunni and Shia elders, attended the event. Kurram Agency Assistant Political Agent Shahid Ali Khan was also present at the joint dua’a ceremony on behalf of the government.

*A ritual of old*

The special three-day-long, joint prayer ceremony, an annual event of the region, was suspended during mid-90’s due to growing militancy. A large number of people—Sikh and Hindu—had then migrated to safer parts of the country. Many left Pakistan altogether.

The APA addressed the participants: “The administration is determined to provide security to all non-Muslims who make the pilgrimage to this area.” He said the construction of a road connecting Talla Sahib with Ibrahimzai town would be included in the Federally Administered Tribal Areas development programme to make the commute easier for the pilgrims.

Shahid said non-Muslims were citizens of the country, and “have rights just like Muslims.” He urged elders and representatives of Sikh and Hindu communities, settled in different parts of Kurram, to come forward and inform the political administration of the hardships and difficulties they encounter.

Governor Sardar Mehtab Ahmad Khan recently announced the government would issue domicile certificates and award Lungis to elders of non-Muslim communities as a sign of welcome and honour. So far, four elders of non-Muslim communities from Khyber Agency have been awarded their due status.



Kurram Agency neighbours Hangu district of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, and its borders also touch North Waziristan, Orakzai and Khyber agencies. Kurram is bordered by Khost and Logar provinces of Afghanistan on the west. All these regions are known for having a large number of non-Muslim settlements.

..................................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ArsalanKhan21

ghazi52 said:


> Pathan Sikhs from Peshawar
> _._



The Sikhs in Pakhtunkhwa are actually ethnically Punjabis that also speak Pashto after living in the province for last few generations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

..................Bara Darri of Ranjit Singh, Gujranwala ...........................
.
.
.



.

..............................................
*National Minorities Day: Lawmakers vow to end misuse of blasphemy law against non-Muslims*









*ISLAMABAD: On National Minorities Day in Pakistan,* parliamentarians have vowed to fight for the rights of persecuted minority communities, and in particular, work towards stopping forced conversion of Hindus and misuse of blasphemy laws against non-Muslims.

August 11 is celebrated as National Minorities Day in Pakistan, prompting the National Assembly on Tuesday (today) to pay homage to minority communities in the country.

A resolution marking the national day, moved by Minister for Ports and Shipping Kamran, was passed unanimously.

“We pay tribute to the patriotic minority members who sacrificed their lives in war against terror — also for their services in different fields particularly education and health,” read the resolution.

The resolution came in the wake of a motion about minorities moved by Member of National Assembly (MNA) Munnaza Hassan of the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI).

Leader of the Opposition Syed Khurshid Shah while speaking on the motion, said, “It is a testing time for non-Muslims and other minorities whose persecution could not be stopped, unfortunately, by the rulers.”

He further said that the Pakistan Peoples Party’s (PPP) government in its tenure took a number of steps for the welfare of minorities but they were not enough. “We should go extra mile to protect them (non-Muslims],” he added.


*NA-Bills*

MNA Ramesh Kumar introduced a bill “The Constitution (Amendment) Bill, 2015″ which was referred to the Standing Committee on Law and Justice for further deliberation. MNA Nafeesa Inayatullah presented “The Right to Free and Compulsory Education (Amendment) Bill, 2015″.

It was also referred to the committee concerned for deliberations.

...........

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jackdaws

Get the feeling that the Partition dealt the unkindest cut of all to the Sikhs. Hindus have their Benares and Ayodhaya, Muslims have their Mecca and Madina - but so many important places for Sikhs are lost to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SecularNationalist

[Bregs] said:


> Thanks a lot for sharing this centuries old revered temple pics


Katas raj temple is not some ordinary temple.Katas raj temple is mentioned in your mahabharat geeta.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

SecularNationalist said:


> Katas raj temple is not some ordinary temple.Katas raj temple is mentioned in your mahabharat geeta.




yeah dear its very historic and revered temple and recently i read news its being renovated

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

..............................
*Katas Raj Temples, Chakwal, near Lahore, Punjab*











Katas Raj Temple is situated in Chakwal district of Punjab in Pakistan. Dedicated to Lord Shiva, the temple has existed before the days of Mahabharata and the Pandava brothers spent a substantial part of their exile here.

It is said that the five Pandava brothers, heroes of the Historical epic Mahabharata, stayed here four out of the 14 years that they spent in exile.

Its origin involves the death of Shiva's wife Satti. When she died, Shiva cried so much and for so long, that his tears created two holy ponds - one at Pushkar in Ajmer, India and the other at the Katas Raj Temple.

Hindu Temples in Pakistan: Katas Raj Temples, Chakwal, near Lahore, Punjab
......
...........................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

Great share bro, thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

........................HinduOfUniverse

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> ........................HinduOfUniverse




Thanks for this link, has lots of detail information with pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

........................Salute......................
..
.*Raising the white flag: A tribute to our heroes*

*J*ust a day before Pakistan celebrates its 68 years of independence, a sense of patriotism and fervour is growing among the nation as we look back on our struggles which gave us the Islamic Republic of Pakistan. 

After all his efforts for the nation, Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah selflessly dedicated a portion of our flag to the minorities of Pakistan.

They may represent just a small part of this country, but dedicating their lives and leaving their homes to serve this country has made it what it is today.

This Independence Day, join hands with us as we pay tribute to a small part of the “White of Pakistani flag.”











Nathaniel served as Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah’s nurse in 1948 in Ziarat, Balochistan. She remained dedicated to her field for 42 years and retired in 1980. Famous for her humbleness and meritorious services, Nathaniel became a recipient of _Tamgha_-i-_Imtiaz_ in 2000.











A renowned columnist, philanthropist and social activist, Cowasjee was a strong supporter of Jinnah’s ideology. Though known best for his bold articles, through the Cowasjee Foundation, he has funded the education of countless Pakistani students.

Cowasjee was laid to rest in November 2012 and as he had insisted, his funeral was open to followers of all faiths, thus albeit after his death, a sense of unity was seen when everyone regardless of their status in society came together to mourn him.











Sister John Berchmans Conway, Principal Convent of Jesus and Mary Karachi, in 2012 received Sitara Quaid-e-Azam for her services in the field of education and promoting interfaith harmony in Pakistan.

Having spent over 60 years teaching young girls from various parts of Pakistan, the 86-year-old has touched the lives of countless Pakistani schoolgirls as a mentor, counsellor, friend and teacher.

*



*






A symbol of abusive child labour in developing countries, 13-year-old Masih was shot dead by unidentified assailants in 1995. Born in Lahore, Masih at the age of four was handed over to a carpet factory when his mother failed to pay back the loan she had taken from its owner.

At the age of 10, Masih was freed by the Bonded Labor Liberation Front after which he went to school and became an outspoken advocate for other child slaves. The young boy won the Reebok Human Rights Award in 1994 for his countless efforts to help free other children, falling into the hands of slavery

.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

......................
.











A leading Pakistani fashion designer, Deepak Perwani is renowned in the industry for his creative designs. Perwani owns a number of stores across the country while 17 stockists worldwide from London, Dubai, Houston, Washington DC, Hong Kong, Singapore and Toronto sell his brand.

Born in 1973, the fashion designer belongs to the Hindu Sindhi community and is considered as one of the originators of Islamic fashion week in Malaysia and is also in the Guinness book of world records for the largest kurta in the world.






*



*

Joseph Marie Anthony Cordeiro, the first Pakistani cardinal was born on 19th of January 1918, in Bombay, British India.

Cordeiro was ordained a priest in Karachi on 24 August 1946. Most people know him for his service as the Vice Principal of St Patrick’s High School.

*



*






A famous Pakistani singer who began his career in Lahore’s film industry with Qatil being his first film in 1955. However, he gained popularity with director Syed Ata Ullah Hashmi’s film Naukar in the same year.

Though Raza’s fame was short lived, his songs remain famous among the elderly.











One of the most respected and eminent gynecologists in Pakistan, Dr Faridoon Setna currently serves as the Chair and Medical Director of Concept Fertility Centre. Among his many patients was former prime minister Benazir Bhutto.
........

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

...............Salute..............................
.........
...











Born in December 1980 in Karachi, the leg-spinner Danish Kaneria holds the record for most international wickets by any Pakistani spin bowler.

Kaneria took 276 international wickets and more than 1000 first-class ones, however he was banned for life by the ECB after allegedly being found guilty of corruption in a spot-fixing case.











One of the finest television actresses of her time, Naveen Tajik is most famously known for a serial,_ Quratul Ain._ After gaining popularity in the television industry, Tajik moved toward the film industry.

However, the most talked about lady of the 1970s ended her career when she decided to leave Pakistan for reasons unknown.











Byram Dinshawji Avari, one of the most famous businessmen in Pakistani and twice Asian Games gold medalist, owns and operates the Avari Group of companies with his sons Dinshaw and Xerxes. He is also the diplomatic representative, for Canada.

Avari Group is the first Pakistani company to have obtained international hotel management contracts.










Gumby, known for being the sole drummer of the Pakistani band, Noori, has not only gained popularity in the Paksitani music industry but also in some parts of Western Europe and North America.

He was lauded for his performance in Coke Studio as well as Nescafe Basement.


..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

...................
.











Major General (Retd) Kaizad Maneck Sopariwala was the first Parsi to obtain the position of a Major General in the Pakistan Army.

A 1986 graduate of US Army Command and Staff College, he was awarded Hilal-e-Imtiaz by former president Musharraf in 2002.











The voices behind the most patriotic songs in the 1980s, the Benjamin sisters, Nerissa, Beena and Shabana disbanded in 1987, at the height of their popularity, when Nerissa got married.

At a time when Zia’s Islamisation campaign was at its peak, these sisters from a minority community extolled nationalism in their beloved _millie naghmay_, capturing the nation’s heart in the process.

Famous for _“Khayal Rakhna”_ and _“Laila Laila,” _the sisters were introduced to showbiz by Javed Allah Ditta, a notable sitar player and member of the PIA Academy.











Wing Commander Mervyn Leslie Middlecoat, a triple decorated war hero, shot down two Indian jets over Karachi during the 1965 war.

In December 1971, he crashed into the Gulf of Kutch but his body was not found. King Hussein of Jordan requested his funeral to have a Jordanian flag along with a Pakistani flag and regarded his death as a personal loss.

He was awarded Sitara-e-Jurat in 1965 and 1971 and Sitara-i-Basalat in 1971.

_Compiled with permission of Junaid Zuberi _
...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## baldeagle71

_*According to Objectives Resolution, all minorities of Pakistan are guaranteed full Human Rights just like Muslims. So I think the Government should take steps to end war between majorities and minorities. We should be united to become a great Nation.*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

baldeagle71 said:


> _*According to Objectives Resolution, all minorities of Pakistan are guaranteed full Human Rights just like Muslims. So I think the Government should take steps to end war between majorities and minorities. We should be united to become a great Nation.*_



True............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

................................
*Statement on protecting minorities in Pakistan*







Governor General designate of Pakistan Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah, at a press conference, assured the minorities in the Pakistan that they would have protection with regard to religion, faith, life, property and culture. They would be citizens of Pakistan without any discrimination and they would be loyal and owe true allegiance to the state.

The Quaid emphasized the same principle would apply to the minorities in India as well. One cannot have minorities disloyal and sabotaging the state. Every citizen must be loyal to his state.

*Citizens of Pakistan*

*Question : Could you as Governor General make a brief statement on the minorities problems?*

*The Quaid:* At present I am only Governor-General designate. We will assume for moment that on August 15, I shall be really the Governor-General of Pakistan. On that assumption, let me tell you that I shall not depart from what I said repeatedly with regard to the minorities. Every time I spoke about the minorities I meant what I said and what I said I meant.

Minorities to whichever community they may belong; will be safeguarded. Their religion or faith or belief will be secure. There will be no interference of any kind with their freedom of worship. They will have their protection with regard to their religion, faith, their life, their culture. They will be, in all respects, the citizens of Pakistan without any distinction of caste or creed.

They will have their rights and privileges and no doubt, along with it goes the obligation of citizenship. Therefore, the minorities have their responsibilities also and they will play their part in the affairs of this state. As long as the minorities are loyal to the State and owe true allegiance and as long as I have any power, they need have no apprehension of any kind.
.................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

nice share dear

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

......................................
*Dalits of Pakistan*





Surendar Heman Valasai 

In Pakistan, Dalits are mainly concentrated in Sindh. Except fewer individuals all of them are landless Haris. According to rough estimates, the Dalit population is 1.5 million in Pakistan. However, no official or authoritative figure is available. A huge majority of them is infact homeless for they have no proprietary rights of the lands they are settled in. In Tharparker, the Dalits form approximately 35 per cent of the total district population. Several hundred Dalit families lost their lands before partition due to forgeries in their ownership documents by influential tax collecting waderas of Tharparker. But illiteracy has plunged them into the darkness. They have separate utensils in rural tea and food hotels. Among the Dalits of Pakistan, Meghwar tribe is considered as more educated. The Kolhis are the most neglected and downtrodden. Many of them have won freedoms from agriculture slavery known here as "private jails" of big landlords. Bheels are also there but their literacy rate is also among the lowest in Dalit tribes. 

Most of the Dalits are living in make-shift homes made of wood, and raw mud. However, fewer of them are settled in semi-urban centres. 

Dalits of Pakistan are the unfortunate people for having no political leadership. Some MNAs (Members of National Assembly) were elected from Dalits but their politics revolved around making personal and family fortunes. 

In Pakistan, before the October 12, 1999 coup, the Dalits had two seats in 217-member National Assembly of Pakistan. 

The founder of Pakistani nation, Quaid-e-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah had installed a Dalit Federal Minister for Law, Justice and Parliamentary Affairs. However, thereafter no government has inducted any of the Dalit in Federal or any provincial cabinet as Minister. The Quaid had also given 6 per cent job quota in the federal services to the Scheduled Castes. But in 1998, Nawaz Sharif government converted the "Scheduled Castes job quota" into "Minority quota" due to the influence of caste Hindu and Christian MNAs in a National Assembly session. The two Dalit MNAs (i.e. Dr. Khatumal Meghwar & Kirshan Bheel) didn't raise any voice against this conversion though the said quota was rarely implemented in the past. 

Lack of educated and social reformers among the Dalit population of Pakistan has further pushed them backward despite forming the largest portion of Hindu population. 

Though the government takes interest in the complaints of Human Rights violations of Dalits in Pakistan, but the local fiefdoms make it difficult for any government action to reach its finale. 

Apart from Sindh, Dalit population is also visible in the Punjab province, especially its Siraiki belt. The lone Hindu and Scheduled Caste seat in the Punjab Assembly always goes to the Dalits in every elections. However, in Sindh, Dalits were only able during the last two elections to get a single seat out of five reserved for Hindu and Scheduled Castes of the province while the rest four seats usually go to the caste Hindus. 

The Dalits of Pakistan need concrete efforts to improve their education. There is no institution or organisation in Pakistan which specifically address this issue for Dalits.
............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..........................................
*Sadh Belo Temple, Sukkur, Sindh*






Water color, 1860.







Built on an island in river Indus, outskirts of Sukkur





Outside the Entrance.





The front Park.
INSIDE OF THE TEMPLE.










_i

_










Ganesh Idol

..........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.............................
.............





Pavilion iside the temple.


















_i_




_____
...............

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

........................
*Temples In Nagarparkar – A Historical Site In Sindh*

These are some images from the ancient historical places of _Nagarparkar_ Sindh Pakistan.
The very rare piece of history belongs to heritage of Jainism and Hiduism in a now remote part of Nagarparkar, Sindh, also known as the “_*Rinn Of Kachh*_” in the history books.

Following pictures are taken fromÂ the recent tour of Nagarparkar and Karunjhar Hills.




*
A view of Naageshwar Hindu Temple*





Image of *Lord ShankarÂ Mahadev*Â decorated with peacock feathers and a Trishul can be seen on the right.





Various photos of Hindu saints and prophets inside Naageshwar Temple.




*
Ruins of an ancient Jain Temple* Nagarparkar, it is one the Gorhi temples located in
Nagarparkar and Karunjhar Mountains.





These temples are supposed to have been constructed between 1375 and 1449 AD by
Jain Rajas There areÂ miniatures, paintingsÂ and script carvings on the stone wallsÂ of temples 
and many of them are tattered and unable to be recognized.




*
Remnant of a stone carving*,Â a horse rider holding a spear ready for a war. Below the
horse rider there is a strange manuscript unable to read.





Another close-up of the stone carving, the script is supposed to be Gujarati language.
Only few stone sculptures and miniatures remain in those Jain temples.





If someone from India is able to read this script, please translate it .
....................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

...........................................................................



..

The Tower Of Silence on Defence Hill, Karachi.
The Parsis originated in Iran and they brought their beliefs here in the early 20th century.

............................

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> ........................
> *Temples In Nagarparkar – A Historical Site In Sindh*
> 
> These are some images from the ancient historical places of _Nagarparkar_ Sindh Pakistan.
> The very rare piece of history belongs to heritage of Jainism and Hiduism in a now remote part of Nagarparkar, Sindh, also known as the “_*Rinn Of Kachh*_” in the history books.
> 
> Following pictures are taken fromÂ the recent tour of Nagarparkar and Karunjhar Hills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> A view of Naageshwar Hindu Temple*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image of *Lord ShankarÂ Mahadev*Â decorated with peacock feathers and a Trishul can be seen on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Various photos of Hindu saints and prophets inside Naageshwar Temple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Ruins of an ancient Jain Temple* Nagarparkar, it is one the Gorhi temples located in
> Nagarparkar and Karunjhar Mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These temples are supposed to have been constructed between 1375 and 1449 AD by
> Jain Rajas There areÂ miniatures, paintingsÂ and script carvings on the stone wallsÂ of temples
> and many of them are tattered and unable to be recognized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Remnant of a stone carving*,Â a horse rider holding a spear ready for a war. Below the
> horse rider there is a strange manuscript unable to read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another close-up of the stone carving, the script is supposed to be Gujarati language.
> Only few stone sculptures and miniatures remain in those Jain temples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone from India is able to read this script, please translate it .
> ....................




These in sanskrit, someone who knows this language can translate it

none the less great share, update more

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..............................................................................................
*Pakistan Gurdwara Committee re-elects Sham Singh as president*







*Lahore :-*
Pakistan Sikh Gurdwara Parbhandik Committee (PSGPC) has re-elected unopposed Sham Singh as its president.

Singh was elected yesterday after a meeting between PSGPC members and Chairman Sadiqul Farooq of Evacuee Trust Property Board (ETPB), which looks after the shrines and properties of minority communities.

My main priority was to ensure provision of better facilities to the Sikhs coming here for their holy places, Sham Singh told PTI after getting elected.

“The government needs to take well care of our gurdwaras across the country,” he said.

Speaking on the occasion, Farooq said Pakistan Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif would soon meet the Sikh leaders.

The government is providing best facilities to the minorities and land was being allocated for the construction of Gurdwara in Karachi, he said, adding that 1,000 more rooms will be constructed for the accommodation of Sikh pilgrims.

Nankana Sahib would be converted into an idol city and a board of governor would be formed to run five educational institutions and a Janke Devi hospital, the Nation reported.

The committee members voted in favour of Sham Singh to be the Pardhan (president) of the committee for 2015.

Sardar Tara Singh and Gopal Singh Chawla have been elected vice-president and secretary general of the committee respectively.

...........

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

................................................................................................
*Gurdwara Bhai Joga Singh (Peshawar)*

It is situated in Jogan Shah area of Namakmandi of Peshawar City. The Gurdwara, which was founded when Peshawar was part of the Sikh Kingdom. It is named in honour of *Bhai Joga Singh* .

.



..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.................................

Jamsheed Kaikobad Ardeshir Marker, Hilal-e-Imtiaz is a veteran Pakistani diplomat. He is listed in the Guinness Book of Records as having been ambassador to more countries than any other person. He speaks English, Urdu, Gujarati, French,German, and Russian and was Pakistan's top envoy to the United States and more than a dozen other countries for more than three decades and earned the distinction as the world's longest-serving ambassador. He was a radio cricket commentator. His first broadcast was from the Karachi stadium. he originally worked in his family's "shipping and pharmaceutical" businesses, and moved into diplomacy in 1965 when he was appointed Pakistan's ambassador to Ghana






....

......................

Mr. Justice Retired Rana Bhagwandas a highly respected name of the Pakistani judiciary was a senior judge and former acting chief justice of the Supreme Court of Pakistan (CJP). He remained the acting CJP during the 2007 judicial crisis in Pakistan and also briefly became the acting Chief Justice of Pakistan when the incumbent Iftikhar Muhammad Chaudhry went on foreign tours in 2005 and 2006. Rana Bhagwandas worked as the Chairman of Federal Public Service Commission of Pakistan. 





.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..............................










........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Goenitz

have you posted about yahudi masjid? it was located in karachi!!!


----------



## ghazi52

............
In the Sindh Gazetteer of 1907, Edward H. Aitken mentions that according to the 1901 census, the total population of Jews [in Sindh] was 482 and almost all of them live in Karachi. They are mostly from the Bani Israel community, it further states.

In his book ‘_Karachi Tareekh Ke Aaeene Mein_’ (Karachi in the Mirror of History), Muhammad Usman Damohi writes on page 652 that the Jews only had one cemetery in Karachi, located south-east of the Haji Camp area. It was called the Bani Israel Cemetery.

Mehmooda Rizwiya writes that the Old Jewish Cemetery is adjacent to Usmanabad and is in the south-east of the Haji Camp. She has also mentioned two synagogues in Karachi. Before we move to the two synagogues, we should be aware of how the migrant Pakistani Jews dwelling in Israel are doing and what they think of Karachi.

Daniel of Soldier Bazar

Renowned author, journalist and columnist, Muhammad Hanif once had the opportunity to visit Israel. Associated with the British Broadcasting Corporation, Hanif’s travelogue of this tour was broadcast from the BBC. It was later published in the renowned literato Ajmal Kamal’s monthly _Aaj_magazine in 2001 (edition no. 35).

In his travelogue, Hanif writes of an event that he attended during his visit to Israel. He says at the end of the event, the organisers suddenly remembered that Hanif had not delivered his speech, so they grabbed his arm and brought him on stage. Hanif writes, “I spoke and told them that I was not from India but Karachi, I said and I had come on account of some business. And then I went on to say how glad I was to see them etcetera… Upon hearing of my origins, a man sitting in the first row began sobbing. As soon as I stepped off stage, this man, probably in his later 40s then, obese in outlook and dark in complexion, came to me and took me to a corner where he embraced me like a long lost brother. This man was Daniel from Karachi’s Soldier Bazar. “I have not seen anyone from Karachi since 1968,” Daniel, still sobbing, told me. “I used to study there in an English medium school. We had our own mosque. Ayoub Khan (the then President of Pakistan) even sent police for its protection during the war of ‘67.”

Hand on his chest, Daniel then said, “We had no problems there (in Pakistan). No one ever said a bad thing to us. We just saw all the Jews were going to Israel and we followed. Do you know Zafar Khan of Soldier Bazar?”






.











The cemetery had more than 500 graves.













.........

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

*Gurdwara Biba Joga Singh REOPENS in Peshawar after 1940s*





_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Thəorətic Muslim said:


> The truth is Pakistan was home to many faiths and ethnics but due to ignorance and stereotypical beliefs most minorities left but still hold a desire to return.


Many minorities, mostly Christians arent from Pakistan in the first place.


----------



## prashantazazel

The architectural excellence is mesmerising.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desertfalcon

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Many minorities, mostly Christians arent from Pakistan in the first place.



Where do you think they are from? According to religious demographers, virtually all Pakistani Christians are native Pakistanis. 





_Pakistani Catholic Church congregation. _

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Desertfalcon said:


> Where do you think they are from? According to religious demographers, virtually all Pakistani Christians are native Pakistanis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Pakistani Catholic Church congregation. _



Christians are very distinct compared to other Pakistanis. You can ask anyone and they can point them out, easily. Although there are *some* native Christians - a vast majority of Christians migrated from India in the hopes of escaping caste and religious persecution. Christians were staunch supporters of Jinnah and the Muslim League and many migrated along with the Muslims. One reason was that the caste system had hardly any influence in Pakistan and these Christians were mostly low caste Hindus; hoping to escape the oppressive system by converting to Christianity. 

Another significant portion migrated to Karachi from Goa around 1900s-1930s due to Karachi's economic boom.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Desertfalcon

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Christians are very distinct compared to other Pakistanis. You can ask anyone and they can point them out, easily. Although there are *some* native Christians - a vast majority of Christians migrated from India in the hopes of escaping caste and religious persecution. Christians were staunch supporters of Jinnah and the Muslim League and many migrated along with the Muslims. One reason was that the caste system had hardly any influence in Pakistan and these Christians were mostly low caste Hindus; hoping to escape the oppressive system by converting to Christianity.
> 
> Another significant portion migrated to Karachi from Goa around 1900s-1930s due to Karachi's economic boom.


I would think though that if they migrated so early from those places, they would still be considered as 'Pakistani' as others who opted for Pakistan rather than India at or just after partition, like Muhajir Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Paksanity

Desertfalcon said:


> Where do you think they are from? According to religious demographers, virtually all Pakistani Christians are native Pakistanis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Pakistani Catholic Church congregation. _




Yes, they are native. Mostly Hindus converted by missionaries during British era. Lower castes converted more easily to escape caste system and poverty.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago

Desertfalcon said:


> Where do you think they are from? According to religious demographers, virtually all Pakistani Christians are native Pakistanis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Pakistani Catholic Church congregation. _


Lower class hindus who converted to christianity to escape cast system thats why many are called deregetory Punjabi slang word Chura which means Dalit(untouchable hindu caste)


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful church
*On Waris Road, Lahore*














Samdhi sir Ganga Ram, Lahore

*Pakistan Movement*

Born in Agra, Cornelius was the notable Christian figures in the Pakistan Movement, closely collaborating with Mohammad Ali Jinnah.[7] *Cornelius was an active activist for the Pakistan Movement, among one of the outspoken speaker of the movement, working to rallying the support for the Pakistan Movement. *Unlike the opposition led by renowned Muslim leader Abul Kalam Azad to oppose the division of India, Cornelius felt that that the re-creation of the Muslim homeland in India was one of key solution to ill-treatment of Muslims by the British government and the among the leaders of the Congress Party of India, while at same time he revived the nationalism spirit. 

*Cornelius assisted Jinnah drafting the Pakistan Resolution, adding the legal clauses and articles justifying the rights of Muslims majority, non-Muslim communities and the ill-treatment of under-class both Non-Muslims and Muslims by the Congress Party in 1941.*His activism grew strong and deeper after accepting a legal position in the Punjab government, where he would go on to establish the court system of the newly created country. Cornelius was among one of the earliest citizens of newly created country, Pakistan, opting the country's citizenship as well as taking a federal law government assignment in the government of Liaquat Ali Khan.

In 1960, President Ayub Khan nominated Cornelius to become the Chief Justice of Pakistan, his contest was briefly discussed, but eventually he was elevated to Chief Justice.[2] Alvin Robert Cornelius became the first Christian Chief Justice, becoming one of the most famous and influential figures ever to serve on the supreme court.[2] 

After his departure from the supreme court, Cornelius remained influential and was a symbol protecting the rights of minorities, freedom of religious practices, whilst serving as the legal adviser to successive Government of Pakistan on judicial matters.[2] 

*His opinions, according to legal scholars in Pakistan, were some of the greatest defences of "freedom of religion" written by a Christian Chief Justice of a Muslim state*.[3]





_

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial Footage of Nankana Sahib in this Video with Gurdwara Janam Asthan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

9% of Sindh's population are Hindus, compared to 2% for the country as a whole and 93% of Pakistani Hindus live in Sindh.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Taimur Khurram

We have to ensure the survival of our minorities from the barbarians who attempt to exterminate them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Samurai_assassin

dsr478 said:


> We have to ensure the survival of our minorities from the barbarians who attempt to exterminate them.


The same barbarians want to annihilate Islam and Muslims as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Neutral_One

Great to know that Pakistanis are giving religious freedom to the minorities, no media would project this kind of news.

One more doubt - Is it mandatory for non - Islam women to wear Hijab in Pakistan ?

Thanks to the person who started this thread....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samurai_assassin

Neutral_One said:


> Great to know that Pakistanis are giving religious freedom to the minorities, no media would project this kind of news.
> 
> One more doubt - Is it mandatory for non - Islam women to wear Hijab in Pakistan ?
> 
> Thanks to the person who started this thread....


Pakistan is a Muslim dominated country wearing a religious head covering is entirely upto the individual depending on their social and educational background meaning if they are from a rural part of the country or educated city dwellers. Pakistani women from the provinces of Azad Kashmir, Punjab & Sindh traditionaly wear a thin light scarf known as as 'dupata'. The same can be seen in many parts of India and Bangladesh. The two western provinces of Pakistan which border Afghanistan an Iran Khyber Pakhtunkwa & Balochestan the women are usually covered fully wearing a traditional burka (can't be said about every single female in these provinces but the majority). This is because of the nature and cultural tradition of the native people and tribes of the provinces. Relating to the women of religious minorities, they wear the same cloths as the same local people and it is difficult to differentiate what faith they belong to. The female Christians of Lahore dress the same as the Muslim ladies of Lahore, bright colourful traditional shalwar kameez with a dupata. There are many misconceptions about Pakistan over the years which many people have chosen to completely ignore the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Taimur Khurram

Neutral_One said:


> Great to know that Pakistanis are giving religious freedom to the minorities, no media would project this kind of news.
> 
> One more doubt - Is it mandatory for non - Islam women to wear Hijab in Pakistan ?
> 
> Thanks to the person who started this thread....



It's not mandatory to wear hijab in general from what I know. I have seen plenty of women without hijab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Gen Noel Israel*






*Aban Marker Kabraji*

*



*

*Aban Marker Kabraji, Pakistan’s leading environmentalist, is working as Regional Director IUCN, World Conservation Union. In this position, she is overseeing IUCN in 23 countries of the region.*

* Jagan Nath Azad







Jagan Nath Azad was a renowned Urdu poet, writer and academician. A literary giant, Azad penned over 70 books, including poetry collections, epic poems, biographies and travelogues. He is also accredited with writing Pakistan’s first national anthem at the request of Quaid-e-Azam.

 Jamsheed Kaikobad Ardeshir Marker





Jamsheed Kaikobad Ardeshir Marker, Hilal-e-Imtiaz is a veteran Pakistani diplomat. He is listed in the Guinness Book of Records as having been ambassador to more countries than any other person. He speaks English, Urdu, Gujarati, French, German, Russian and was Pakistan’s top envoy to the United States and more than a dozen other countries for more than three decades.


Jogendranath Mandal





Jogendranath Mandal was one of the central and leading Founding Fathers of modern state of Pakistan. He served as the country’s first minister of law and labor, was the second minister of commonwealth and Kashmir affairs.
*


*Raja Tridiv Roy





Raja Tridiv Roy was a former Raja of the Chakma tribe in the Chittagong Hill Tracts region of Bangladesh who chose to remain a Pakistani when Bangladesh was created in 1971. He was also a writer, Buddhist religious leader and politician in Pakistan. He served as ambassador of Pakistan to Argentina from the 1980s.

Mr. Justice Retired Rana Bhagwandas





Mr. Justice Retired Rana Bhagwandas, a highly respected name of the Pakistani judiciary, was a senior judge and former acting chief justice of the Supreme Court of Pakistan (CJP)
*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Justice Rustam Sohrabji Sidhwa*





Justice Rustam Sohrabji Sidhwa was a former judge on the Supreme Court of Pakistan as well as one of the original eleven judges of the International Criminal Tribunal for the former Yugoslavia.

*Air Commodore Władysław Józef Marian Turowicz*





Air Commodore Władysław Józef Marian Turowicz was a prominent and noted Polish Pakistani military scientist and aeronautical engineer. He is considered as one of the chief architects of the Pakistan Air Force and Pakistan’s space program.

*Justice Dorab Framrose Patel*





Justice Dorab Framrose Patel was a Pakistan jurist, and lawmaker who served as a former senior judge of Supreme Court of Pakistan and former Chief Justice of Sindh High Court. Justice Patel was a prominent campaigner for the human rights, the founding member of the Asian Human Rights Commission (AHRC) in 1987 and the co-founder of the Human Rights Commission of Pakistan.

*Dr. Ruth Katherina Martha Pfau*





Dr. Ruth Katherina Martha Pfau is a German born nun and a member of the Society of Daughters of the Heart of Mary who has devoted the last 50 years of her life to fighting leprosy in Pakistan. Sister Pfau received the Nishan-i-Quaid-i-Azam and Hilal-i-Pakistan award for her work with leprosy patients.


*Hugh Catchpole*





Mr. Hugh Catchpole was one of the most distinguished educationists who taught generations and left an indelible mark on his students. On 15 June, 2007, then President of Pakistan General Pervez Musharraf conferred upon Mr Catchpole the highest civil award of Pakistan, “Hilal-i-Imtiaz,” for his incomparable, selfless and single minded dedication to the cause of quality education in Pakistan.



*Bohemia*




Roger David, better known by his stage names Bohemia, Raja and The Punjabi Rapper, is a Pakistani American Rapper and music producer from California. He Raps in Punjabi and describes himself as “The King of Punjabi Rap” and “the pioneer of Desi Hip Hop” and the “creator of Punjabi rap”. Bohemia quickly gained popularity with his independent debut album, Vich Pardesan De [In the foreign land] hitting Top 10 on BBC Radio UK in 2002. The following album, Pesa nasha pyar [Money, intoxication, love] became the first full-length Punjabi rap album released by a major label in history. It brought Bohemia increased popularity, including his recent multi-record deal with music label Universal Music Group [2006 – 2009]. This brought his creation of “Punjabi rap” to mainstream recognition, making Bohemia pioneer of a new genre of music known as Desi Hip Hop or ‘Desi-rap’.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*63. Norma Fernandes*




Norma Fernandes is an outstanding educationist who taught for over 50 years before retiring as a teacher in 2009. On 14 August 2013, the Government of Pakistan announced that it would honour Mrs. Fernandes on 23 March 2014 with the Tamgha-i-Imtiaz for her services to education.


*65. Mary Emily Gonsalves*




Mary Emily Gonsalves is a Roman Catholic nun from Karachi, Pakistan. On the 23 March 2009, the Government of Pakistan awarded Sr. Emily the Sitara-e-Imtiaz which she received from the Governor of Sindh in recognition of her services to education.


*66. Zeeshan Labh Masih*





Zeeshan Labh Masih is an inspiring man who achieved his dream despite adverse circumstances. Masih came from a poor family where both his parents worked as street sweepers. They, however, wanted the best for their child and despite all obstacles, provided him with an education. With his hardwork and dedication, Masih appeared in Punjab’s Public Services Commission Exam and after successfully passing it, he was appointed as a District Judge. His successful appointment spread a wave of happiness and joy in his community where he became the first person to have risen to this level.

*67. Rev. Dr. Khushnud Mussarat Azariah






Rev Azariah is the first Pakistani woman ordained to priesthood. Azariah was also the first Pakistani woman ever to attend seminary, though she could not do so in Pakistan. She’s the founder of Darul Musarrat and Darul Khushnood, which are special education centers.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Samurai_assassin

Pakistan is for every Pakistani. That was Muhammad Ali Jinnahs vision.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Christianity in Karachi*
Karachi has a large community of Christians and there are a large number of thriving old and modern churches in the city. Also, there are a large number of educational institutions managed by Christian institutions that impart quality education to people. The Christian community in Karachi also manages a number of reputable healthcare institutions as well. 

Christians are regarded in Islam as the "People of the Book" and Muslims are urged to have a friendly attitude towards them. The Koran says:

"Say ( O Muslims), "We believe in God and that which has been sent down to us and that which has been sent down to Abraham, Ishmael, Isaac, Jacob, and to the offspring of the twelve sons of Jacob; and that which has been given to Moses, and Jesus, and that which has been given to the Prophets from their Lord. We make no distinction between any of them, and to Him we have submitted" 

(The Heifer 02: 136)

Although there have been incidents where illiterate people have fallen victim to hateful teachings imparted by radical and un-learned mullahs, which have led to conflicts with the Christian community, on the whole, generally people have friendly relations with them. 

Some churches in Karachi:

*The St. Patrick's Cathedral:*












*The St. Joseph's Convent School Chapel*






*The Trinity Church*











and 
*the St. Andrew's Church in Saddar*











*A new church in Clifton*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Sukkur. Sindh.
Shrine of Arif Faqeer







Sadhu Bela Temple












Saint Marry's Church







Saint Saviour's Church

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Samurai_assassin

ghazi52 said:


> *Christianity in Karachi*
> Karachi has a large community of Christians and there are a large number of thriving old and modern churches in the city. Also, there are a large number of educational institutions managed by Christian institutions that impart quality education to people. The Christian community in Karachi also manages a number of reputable healthcare institutions as well.
> 
> Christians are regarded in Islam as the "People of the Book" and Muslims are urged to have a friendly attitude towards them. The Koran says:
> 
> "Say ( O Muslims), "We believe in God and that which has been sent down to us and that which has been sent down to Abraham, Ishmael, Isaac, Jacob, and to the offspring of the twelve sons of Jacob; and that which has been given to Moses, and Jesus, and that which has been given to the Prophets from their Lord. We make no distinction between any of them, and to Him we have submitted"
> 
> (The Heifer 02: 136)
> 
> Although there have been incidents where illiterate people have fallen victim to hateful teachings imparted by radical and un-learned mullahs, which have led to conflicts with the Christian community, on the whole, generally people have friendly relations with them.
> 
> Some churches in Karachi:
> 
> *The St. Patrick's Cathedral:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The St. Joseph's Convent School Chapel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Trinity Church*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> *the St. Andrew's Church in Saddar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A new church in Clifton*


 There is a beautiful church in Rawalpindi. I remember a British Sikh youth who made the journey to Pakistan to visit his faiths holy shrines. He had many misconceptions about Pakistan due to the mogul era and a few mishaps with British Pakistanis. His opinions instantly changed when he visited Pak Punjab. Everybody he met was polite and respectful, he faced no hostilities. Unfortunatly when he came back to the UK a few months later he was murdered. There were personally issues going on which tragically ended his life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sadhu Bela Temple...Sukkur

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Happy Deepawali to ALL Hindus - in Pakistan & elsewhere!! *






_



_
_







_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Divergent

Pakistan is built on the basis of Islam, but no where in Islam does it say that we have to be intolerant towards other people and their Faiths. Allah Az'Waj'Al clearly states in The Holy Qu'ran 'to you be your religion and to me be mine' and 'there is no compulsion in religion'. 

Had Islam been spread by sword then Arabia had over a million Coptic Chrisitians. Also many of the Sahabas may Allah be pleased with them still visited their families even into reversion of Islam. Kinship and friendship was not broken. 

Be Good to His people.

For all those minorities, Pakistan is equally their home as much as its anyone else's and we have to respect and protect their rights.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jungibaaz

Great thread, thanks for sharing. God bless Pakistan's minorities.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

An Occasion to Celebrate
Victory over Defeat, Light over Darkness,
Awareness over Ignorance……
An Occasion to Celebrate Life ….
May this Auspicious Occasion
Light up your life with Happiness, Joy and Peace.
*Wish you a Happy Diwali !!!*





A Pakistani Hindu woman lights candles during Diwali celebrations at a local temple in Lahore, Pakistan (Picture: AP)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

http://1080.plus/Pakistan's_Hindu_c...n_as_the_Festival_of_Lights/IJVUVV0V_8w.video

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neutral_One

Samurai_assassin said:


> Pakistan is a Muslim dominated country wearing a religious head covering is entirely upto the individual depending on their social and educational background meaning if they are from a rural part of the country or educated city dwellers. Pakistani women from the provinces of Azad Kashmir, Punjab & Sindh traditionaly wear a thin light scarf known as as 'dupata'. The same can be seen in many parts of India and Bangladesh. The two western provinces of Pakistan which border Afghanistan an Iran Khyber Pakhtunkwa & Balochestan the women are usually covered fully wearing a traditional burka (can't be said about every single female in these provinces but the majority). This is because of the nature and cultural tradition of the native people and tribes of the provinces. Relating to the women of religious minorities, they wear the same cloths as the same local people and it is difficult to differentiate what faith they belong to. The female Christians of Lahore dress the same as the Muslim ladies of Lahore, bright colourful traditional shalwar kameez with a dupata. There are many misconceptions about Pakistan over the years which many people have chosen to completely ignore the country.


Thank you @Samurai_assassin may be PDF has to used to spread these kind of messages too...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*دیوالی روشنی کا ہی نہیں مٹھائیوں کا تہوار بھی ہے*





دیوالی کے متعلق کئی کہانیاں ہیں
سال میں ایک بار آنے والا دیوالی کا تہوار انڈیا کو جنت نشان بنا دیتا ہے۔ روشنی سے ملک کا چپہ چپہ جگمگا اٹھتا ہے۔ ٹمٹماتے مٹی کے دیے، جلتی بجھتی رنگین بتیوں سے سجی عمارتیں، موم بتیوں کی مدھم روشنی، غرض نور کی بارش کا سماں۔ روشنیوں میں ڈوبا قطعۂ زمین کا یہ حصہ پرستان معلوم ہوتا ہے۔

دیوالی ہندوؤں کا سب سے بڑا تہوار ہے اور دنیا بھر میں اس مذہب کے پیروکار بڑے جوش و جذبے کے ساتھ اسے مناتے ہیں۔

دیوالی دراصل دیپاولی کا مختصر نام ہے جس کے لغوی معنی دیوں کی قطار ہوتا ہے اور اس لیے اسے روشنیوں کا تہوار کہا جاتا ہے۔ ہندوستان کا ہر تہوار تاریخی، مذہبی اور ثقافتی پس منظر رکھتا ہے اور دیوالی بھی اس سے علیحدہ نہیں۔

دیوالی کی سب سے عام اور معروف کہانی ایودھیا کے شہزادے رام اور ان کی شریک حیات رانی سیتا کی 14 سال کی جلاوطنی کے بعد ایودھیا لوٹنے کی ہے جب سارا شہر ان کے استقبال کے لیے امڈ پڑا تھا اور ایودھیا کے چپے چپے سے روشنی کی کرنیں پھوٹ رہی تھیں۔ آج بھی لوگ رام کی اس واپسی کا جشن دل کھول کر مناتے ہیں۔





یہ تہوار مٹھائیوں کا بھی تہورا ہے
دیوالی سے جڑی اور بھی کہانیاں ہیں جن سے شاید عام آدمی واقف نہیں۔ کہتے ہیں راجا کسور نامی ایک راجا تھا، وہ بڑا ظالم اور ہوس پرست۔ حسین نوجوان دوشیزاؤں کو اغوا کر کے اپنی ہوس کا نشانہ بنانا پھر انھیں جیل کی آہنی سلاخوں کے پیچھے قید کر دینا اس کا محبوب مشغلہ تھا۔ ہندو مذہب کے ایک دیوتا وشنو نے بھگوان کرشن کا روپ دھار کر دیوالی کے دن دنیا کو اس ظالم سے راجا سے نجات دلائی۔

مہا بھارت کے اوراق ایک دوسری کہانی کا ذکر کرتے ہیں۔ جب پانڈو اپنے بھائیوں کورو کے ہاتھوں قماربازی میں ہار گئے تو انھیں کوروؤں نے 13 سال کی جلاوطنی کا حکم سنایا تھا۔ زندگی کے 13 سال جنگلوں کی خاک چھاننے کے بعد جب پانڈو اپنے وطن ہستناپور (اب دہلی) پہنچے تو لوگوں نے انھیں ہاتھوں ہاتھ لیا اور ہستناپور پھولوں اور دیوں سے سجایا گيا۔یہ دیوالی کا ہی دن تھا۔

اسی دن سکھوں کے ایک گرو نے مغل بادشاہ جہانگیر کی قید سے رہائی پائی۔ یہ وہی دن ہے جب پنجاب کے شہر امرتسر میں گولڈن ٹمپل کا سنگ بنیاد رکھا گیا۔

اس کی سب سے اہم بات لکشمی دیوی اور بھگوان وشنو کا ملاپ ہے۔ لکشمی، پیار محبت، دولت و ثروت، خوش نصیبی اور خوشحالی کی دیوی ہے اور اسی لیے لوگ اس دن ان کی پوجا کرتے ہیں تاکہ دیوی سال بھر ان پر مہربان رہے۔

دیوالی کا تہوار پانچ دن کا تہوار ہے جو دھن تیرس سے شروع ہوتا ہے اس دن لوگ سونا چاندی یا کسی بھی دھات کی خریداری کو نیک شگون مانتے ہیں۔ دوسرا دن نرک چتورداس، تیسرا دن دیوالی جبکہ چوتھا دن گووردھن پوجا اور پانچواں دن بھیادوج یعنی بہن بھائی کا ملاپ۔

دیوالی کا تہوار صرف روپے پیسے کی پوجا، روشنیوں کی چمک دمک، آتش بازی اور قمار بازی ہی نہیں بلکہ یہ مٹھائیوں کا زبردست تہوار بھی ہے۔

حلوائی دیوالی سے کئی ہفتے پہلے مٹھائیاں بنانے میں مصروف ہو جاتے ہیں اور دیوالی کے قریب آتے ہیں دکانیں انواع و اقسام کی مٹھائیوں سے سج جاتی ہیں۔

بوندی کے لڈو، طرح طرح کی برفی، گلاب جامن، رس گلے، رس ملائی، الغرض مٹھائیوں کی دکان دیکھتے ہی منہ میں شیرینی کا مزا گھلنے لگتا ہے۔ بہت سے لوگ مٹھائیوں سے ہی پیٹ بھر لیتے ہیں۔

دیوالی کا تہوار جہاں عام آدمی کو خوشیوں سے ہمکنار کرتا ہے وہیں دکاندار بھی بڑی بے صبری سے دیوالی کا انتظار کرتا ہے۔ بازار نئے کپڑوں اور گھروں کے سجانے کے سامان سے اٹے رہتے ہیں۔





تحفے میں بھی مٹھائیاں دی جاتی ہیں اور پوجا میں بھی ان کا استعمال ہوتا ہے
زیورات کی دکان پر خواتین کی بھیڑ کہتی ہے کہ یہ خریداری کا تہوار بھی ہے۔

رنگ و روغن سے نکھرا گھر لکشمی کے استقبال کے لیے تیار رہتا ہے اور دروازے کے باہر روشن دیا رات بھر اپنی ہی لو میں لکشمی کا انتظار کرتا ہے۔

آئیے دیوالی کی خوشیوں کے جھولے پر سوار آنے والے سال کو خوش آمدید کہنے کے لیے تیار رہیں۔

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

Great share

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Neutral_One said:


> One more doubt - Is it mandatory for non - Islam women to wear Hijab in Pakistan ?


You can even hang out in Bikini in big Cities but if you go to ruler area in shorts Tharkis will do your X-Rays


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Neutral_One said:


> Great to know that Pakistanis are giving religious freedom to the minorities, no media would project this kind of news.
> 
> One more doubt - Is it mandatory for non - Islam women to wear Hijab in Pakistan ?
> 
> Thanks to the person who started this thread....


It's not mandatory for any women to wear Hijab...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Samurai_assassin said:


> There is a beautiful church in Rawalpindi


Seems like you are talking about the church which in on Mall road Rwp


----------



## Asim Mirza

Rana Bhagwandas
Rana Bhagwandas, was a senior judge and former acting chief justice of the Supreme Court of Pakistan. He enjoyed extremely high reputation as a judge


----------



## Samurai_assassin

Narendra Trump said:


> Seems like you are talking about the church which in on Mall road Rwp


Do you have any pictures to post up?


----------



## ghazi52

__

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Samurai_assassin said:


> Do you have any pictures to post up?









The facade of St. Paul’s Church which is originally made of red bricks but was recently painted grey.








On The Mall in Rawalpindi, St. Paul’s Church stands tall opposite the military headquarters commonly known as General Headquarters (GHQ).

Being one of the oldest churches in the area, the first brick of the church was laid in 1876 by Reverend G.J. Chree BD but the first church bell rang on January 1, 1908 to summon people for the formal start of the church services for the Scottish army men in the British Army’s Northern Command - the last outpost of the British Empire.

The church was constructed by the Church of Scotland, but after partition of the Indian subcontinent, it was handed over to the Presbyterian Church run by the American missionaries.

.







The pews in the main prayer hall.
”







A plaque informs that the foundation stone was laid by Reverend G.J. Chree BD.
Reverend Dr Samuel Titus told that it was traditional to donate windows or other items in the memory of people who played a significant role in their fields.








A carved wooden panel used to divide the prayer hall and Pastor’s chamber.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*St. John’s Cathedral, Peshawar*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*When Jews Found Refuge in an Unlikely Place "Pakistan"

*













Instead of fleeing 1930s Europe to British-controlled Palestine like many other Jews, the Kahan family moved to Lahore on a whim
....

Moving to Israel

After the war ended, the Selzers moved back to Lahore and restarted their practice. By the Six Day War in 1967, relations between Jews and Muslims had soured (Pakistan is home to the second largest Muslim population in the world). By 1971, the atmosphere had gotten so tense that the Selzers decided to move to Israel. Kahan said that her parents wanted to spend their entire life in Pakistan, and dreamt of dispensing free medical care to people throughout the Middle East after they retired.

“But being Jewish was no longer being Jewish, it was being Zionist,” Kahan said. “And that was the problem.”
read more:

http://www.haaretz.com/jewish/features/1.621487

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Holi fun 2016, Lahore.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Arther Nayyar*, popularly known as A Nayyar, a legend with pride, love and talent. Nayyar was gifted who captivated the hearts of his fans as one of the leading playback singers of past. He served the country with all sincerity and devotion and received seven Nigar, eight Graduate, four Bolan, a National and Presidential awards. He was one of the most popular singers of our film industry in 70s and 80s. Besides he sung many ghazals and geets for Pakistan Television and earned much acclaim. 

Nayyar used to live in Arifwala where his father was a government employee. He did not have access to radio, TV and even a Gramophone. All he had a Cinema close to his home from where he used to listen to songs and developed a keen interest in singing. He first sang National Anthem in Bazm-e-Adab in school performance and was highly appreciated by teachers.

Later, his family settled in Lahore where he joined St, Francis High School from where he completed his matriculation. Afterwards, he joined Fc College where he practiced singing and sang all types of song.

Nayyar did not received a proper music training but got a fine knowledge about classical singing from Samuel Mumtaz, who was a pastor with a proper know-how of classical singing. He polished his talent by listening to music maestros like Salamat Ali Khan, Amanat Ali Khan, Kishore Kumar, Mohammad Rafi, Mehdi Hassan, Noor Jahan, and Lata Mangeshkar.

After a lot of struggle to acquire an opportunity for singing in film industry, he finally got his first break in PTV through a programme Naey Fankaar produced by Rafique Warraich. The programme was meant to introduce new talent. Then he sang two songs for the movie Eik Gunah Aur Sahi with Nisar Bazmi’s compositions. Afterwards he sang a song which M Ashraf composed for him ‘Pyar tu eik din hona tha hona tha ho gya.’ It was a duet with Naheed Akhtar which became a popular street song. People started calling him the Pakistani Kishore Kumar as he used to do some yodeling in his songs.

After a downfall of film industry, and death of Waheed Murad and Nadeem’s departure from Lahore for Karachi, the urdu film quality demised. He afterwards sang many duet Punjabi songs with Noor Johan but never compromised on the lyrics of songs. He refused the offers to sing songs copying Indian tunes. His continuous refusal to sing such songs offended film makers and hence he ultimately stopped getting anymore offers. He strongly believed that lyrics should not fall beyond the line of decency.

Nayyar passed away on Friday after a prolonged illness.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1185355954878189

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Swat Valley was once the cradle of Buddhism and is still littered with important Buddhist monuments and relics. The Taliban invaded in 2009 and did their best to destroy the statues in the brief period they occupied the valley. They were kicked out after six months with a huge loss of life to both Pakistani and Taliban forces, the area now has a very heavy military presence but is largely considered safe, I encountered no problems.*The most impressive of the Buddhist monuments is the towering Jehanabad Statue, try to catch it for sunset.

Will Hatton meditating ..............................













Surya - Found in the ruin of temple in Multan. Now at Ashmolean Museum, Oxford, England










Temples in old parts of Multan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

__

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOPGUN

Outstanding thread , may GOD bless Pakistan and all of its Minorities in the end of the day we are all humans.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## [Bregs]

nice share dear

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Sikhs unburden themselves at Guru Nanak’s birthplace*






Lahore: Sikh pilgrims from different parts of the world on Monday attend the religious rituals at the gurdwara at Nankana Sahib, where the founder of the Sikh faith was born in 1469.—AFP
While sermons at the 547th birth anniversary celebration of Guru Nanak at Gurdwara Janamsthan Nankana Sahib asked people to reflect and ensure kindness under any circumstances, creation of Khalistan, a separate homeland for Sikhs, remained the main topic of discussion among the Sikh representatives.

Thousands of Sikh pilgrims from the United Kingdom, the United States, Canada, Malaysia, Iran and Kenya seemed overwhelmed by the prospect of visiting Nankana — the birthplace of Sikhism’s founding father.

Inside the Gurdwara, most people from the older generation were busy listening to Sikh representatives. One after the other, the speakers, largely belonging to Pakistan’s Sikh Gurdwara Prabandhak Committee, spoke of injustices against the Sikhs, human rights violations and the increasing drug menace in India’s Punjab state.

Others went on an anti-India vitriol, but at the same time called upon the Pakistani authorities to set up more Gurdwaras for the 20,000-strong Sikh community living in this country. Banners near the pilgrims’ sleeping quarters reminded them about the riots and killings of Sikhs that rocked India in 1984.

Even before the celebrations began on Monday, there was talk at the Gurdwara for the inclusion of two issues in the religious sermons. One relates to the water dispute between the Indian states of Punjab and Haryana and the other to the cancellation of a meeting of Sikh religious representatives that was to be held in both Pakistan and India on Nov 10. It was cancelled after some delegates were arrested in Amritsar. They intended to discuss the Sikh freedom movement and the increasing trend of suicide among farmers in East Punjab and other Indian states.

“These problems faced by our community in India won’t go away until we do something about it. We need to separate if we want to remain relevant,” said a member of the Gurdwara committee, Gopal Singh Chawla.

As majority of pilgrims listening to him remained hesitant and didn’t seem as emotional when he raised slogans of a separate homeland for Sikhs in India, Chawla decided to announce his resignation from the post and left the podium amid blank stares.

Parminder Kaur, 76, a national of the United Kingdom, is visiting Pakistan for the second time to attend the birth anniversary of Guru Nanak at Gurdwara Janamsthan. Sitting at the back in the same veranda, she shakes her head from time to time. “What’s the point of using a religious platform for your own political aims?”

Armed with pictures of her ancestral home in Faisalabad Chak 106, she says that there is “no need to listen to those who don’t have to face the consequences of their speech. Vulnerable communities in both countries continue to face trouble because of well-timed speeches”.

With tensions rising between India and Pakistan, this year the number of pilgrims coming from India is fewer than last year, says Joga Singh, a representative of the Pakistan Gurdwara Prabandhak Committee in Britain .

“There’s been a considerable difference due to tensions. There are always other reasons. For instance, people still use passport of their place of birth while being a UK national. And their visas get rejected as a result of it. But the absence of direct flights from India and a general fear of being mistreated kept people away this time around,” he added.

Joga Singh himself has not been to India since leaving for Britain in 1981. In addition, his constant campaigning for a separate Sikh homeland ensured that he never gets an Indian visa. “This is how it is everywhere in the world. People like me have to look for places where we can speak our mind. The world is quite similar that way,” he added.

A mile away from the Gurdwara, at the sleeping quarters meant for Indian Sikhs coming from the UK, Canada and the US, Manmohan Singh Johal, said Pakistan was his home.

“I don’t care what is said at the event. I heard these people give the same speech every year. It depends on us what we want. I told my children back in the UK that I will visit Pakistan for Baba’s jayanti (birthday) this time. This makes it my first visit to Pakistan in about 40 years,” he added calmly.

Johal’s father, a resident of Faisalabad’s Chak 101, left Pakistan for Jalandhar, India, in 1947. Later he left India for the UK during the 1960s in search of a job and stayed there.

“There’s so much fear-mongering on both sides, especially the media, that one feels overwhelmed. For the first time in years, I took a round of Lahore’s inner city on a whim on Saturday. I cried later. There’s so much I missed all these years,” he said as hymns echoed from the main hall of the Gurdwara.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Cultural bonds attract Sikh pilgrims to Peshawar*






Sikh yatrees visit Peshawar Museum on Friday. —Photo by Shahbaz Butt
PESHAWAR: Sikh yatrees on their visit to the Peshawar Museum on Friday were teary eyed as they looked upon portraits that reminded them of their glorious past and historic connections with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

“We consider this land as sacred as Saudi Arabia is for Muslims. I am very happy to be here,” said Navdeep, a pleasant young lady of Indian-origin from California during her first visit to Peshawar. She said that she had got a 15-day visa and wished she could come here again.

“I am not sure about countries but I know for sure that friendship of Muslims and Sikhs is very old one,” she said while answering a question regarding people-to-people contacts to build good relations between countries.

An elderly man Awtaar Singh Jawinda who has been living for the last 42 years in California said around 26 Sikh yatrees were in Pakistan on a 12-day visit. During this visit, they would be going to various temples (Gurdwara) and attending a religious festival too.

They would be observing and celebrating the birthday of Baba Guru Nanak on Nov 15.

“This is the second time that I have come to Pakistan. I am here for the second time because we received love from people here,” said Awtaar Singh, thanking the Tourism Corporation of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa for hosting a reception and arranging the visit to the historic Peshawar Museum having rare portraits of Sikh rulers.

Mohammad Ali Sayed, manager TCKP, said that Sikh yatrees were visiting Pakistan to attend their religious festival. It was a good opportunity to invite them to the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa which the Sikh guests happily accepted.

“Such visits strengthen religious connections with other countries and also help in projecting the historic and cultural heritage of this province,” said Mr Sayed who received the yatrees along with senior officials, and presented them bouquets. Secretary tourism Tariq Khan and managing director Mushtaq Khan welcomed the visitors warmly.

“Under the religious tourism initiative, first monks from Sri Lanka and South Korea visited the Buddhist sites here in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and now Sikh yatrees are coming to Peshawar,” said Tariq Khan.

Director Archaeology and Museums of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Cultural bonds attract Sikh pilgrims to Peshawar Dr Abdul Samad said that 90 per cent of the Sikh history, including monuments, temples and archaeological sites, was here in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. Sikhs have strong cultural and religious links with this area, he said.

The Sikh yatrees, including men and women, looked very impressed with the historic building of Peshawar Museum. They also looked happy at the warm reception and many who were visiting for the first time said they hoped they could easily get visa so they could come every year.

“My uncle has Muslim friends. We feel strong connection with this land. Many Sikh friends breathed their last while still wishing to come to visit our sacred places here in Pakistan,” said Awtaar Singh with tears in his eyes.

Rajesh Singh Tony, a resident of Peshawar, who was also present at the reception, felt happy that Sikh yatrees could come to Peshawar. “Such visits prove to the world that this is a peaceful place and tourists should come here,” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.
.
.




_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Celebrating Guru Nanak`s message of peace
*














ISLAMABAD: Hassanabdal has a special significance in Sikhism as it is home to the hand imprint, or Punja of Guru Nanak, the founder of the Sikh religion.

Almost 500 years ago, Guru Nanak founded the Sikh religionin this area,based on universal love, equality and brotherhood, peace, harmony and sharing with others, especially with those in need.

This makes the Panja Sahib one of the three holiest shrines in the Sikh religion, the other two being the Golden Temple in Amritsar, India and the Nankana Sahib in Sheikhupura, Pakistan.

The 100-year-old Gurdwara Punja Sahib in Hassanabdal hosts four events in the Silch religious calendar, for which Sikh pilgrims travel to Pakistan from around the world, including from India, Afghanistan, UK, USA, Canada and the Gulf countries.

This gurdwara or the `door to guru` is revered by Sikhs for what they believe is the imprint of the palm of the founder of their faith on a rock above a spring which feeds a pond where the pilgrims take holy baths.

A large number of pilgrims especially travel to Hassanabdal for Besakhi and the birth anniversary of Baba Guru Nanak, also known as Gurpurab.

Gurpurab begins with Prabhat Pheris, early morning processions which start from the gurdwaras and thengoaroundthe area, singing shabads or hymns. The celebrations also include the three day Akhand path, during which the holy book, the Guru Granth Sahib is read continuously, from beginning to end without a break. On the main day of the festival, the Granth Sahib is also carried in a procession on a Boat decorated with flowers around the city or village.

Five armed guards, who represent the Panj Pyares, head the procession carrying the Nishan Sahibs or the Sikh flag. Local bands play religious music during the procession. Free sweets and langar or community lunches are also offered to everyone irrespective of religious orientation. Men, women, and children, participate in this karseva as service to the community, cook food and distribute it in the `Guru ka Langar`,withthe traditional`KarahPrasad`.

Worshippers also visit local gurdwaras special programs are hosted in which kirtans or religious songs are sung. Houses and gurdwaras are lit for the festival.

Guru Nanak Dev was a seer, saint, mystic and a poet. He preached universal love and Sikhs all over the world celebrate his birth anniversary to reaffirm their belief in the teachings of the founder of their religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Jay’s 2006 Pilgrimage to Hingula Devi in Balochistan*


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Indian pilgrims accorded warm welcome in Ghotki*

SUKKUR: Seventy-two Hindu pilgrims, including women and children, were accorded a warm welcome at the Mirpur Mathelo railway station.

The delegation is currently visiting Pakistan to attend the 308th birth anniversary of Sant Shada Ram at Reharki in Ghotki district.

Headed by Sant Yudhishter Lal, the pilgrims will attend three-day celebrations at Shadani Darbar. A large number of people gathered at the railway station to catch a glimpse of Sant Yudhishter Lal who is a disciple of Shadani Darbar.

The delegation was warmly received by elders of the Hindu community who, besides showering rose petals on the members of the delegation, presented a traditional dance.

Later, the delegation was escorted to Shadani Darbar in a motorcade.

The three-day celebrations at Shadani Darbar include recitation of Geeta and Guru Granth and Agni Pooja. Mass weddings, which are the regular feature of the three day Mela, will also be organised.

According to reports, 19 couples will tie the knot at the mass wedding ceremony. Poor couples are provided dowry and other necessary items by well-to-do devotees in the shape of cash and gifts.

Free food, milk, tea and other items are distributed among the devotees during the day festivities.

Shadani Darbar is said to be the biggest Hindu temple in Sindh and its disciple, Sant Yudhishter Lal lives in Raipur, India, and visits Pakistan every year on the eve of three-day festivities along with a delegation.

Arranged by the Evacuee Trust Property Board, the pilgrims will visit seven cities of Sindh. They are to leave for India on December 3 through the Wagah border crossing point.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Sindh passes historic law to criminalise ´forced conversions´*








KARACHI: Sindh Assembly Thursday passed a law making "forced conversions" punishable with a life sentence and forbidding minors from changing their religion, a bid to protect minorities in the province.

The new bill, passed by legislators of Sindh province, also mandates a 21-day waiting period for any person who wants to convert.

"It is necessary to criminalise forced conversions and provide protection for those who are victims of this abhorrent practice," an excerpt of the bill, seen by AFP, reads.

Forced conversions, particularly of Hindus to Islam, are an issue in Sindh and throughout the Muslim nation of some 200 million, where minorities have long fought for their rights.

In 2014, an advocate group which campaigns against religious violence in Pakistan told US Congress that forced conversions generally involved the abduction of girls or young women who were made to convert to Islam and married.

The Movement for Solidarity and Peace said girls were often raped or beaten and, when the family complained to police, the abductor claimed the girl had willingly converted.

Exact figures are unverifiable, but hundreds of people are believed to undergo such conversions each year.

The legislation bans anyone under the age of 18 from changing their religion. It calls for a minimum sentence of five years and maximum of life imprisonment for anyone found to be forcing people to convert.

"It is a historic law we have carved and passed," Nand Kumar Goklani, a Hindu legislator and author of the law, told AFP.

"This will end the plight of minority Hindus, who will feel more protected now," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jackdaws

It is a good gesture to protect minorities and let them practice their faith without hindrance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Financial assistance of Rs 95 million provided to minorities*
*
Islamabad: Ministry of religious affairs and interfaith harmony extended an aid of Rs 95 million to minorities (Christians) during last four years.

Out of this assistance, 724 Christian students were granted scholarships of about 5 million rupees, and grant of over Rs 50 million was provided in connection with 49 development schemes in different areas.
According to report of religious affairs, for the marriage of widow’s daughter, Rs 50,000 marriage grant is provided to the poor Christians families. 
The government has given financial aid to 7713 Christians in its tenure from which Rs 1.5 million has been given this year. 
So far 19 development schemes has been given in year 2013-14, 18 in year 2014-15 and 12 in year 2015-16.

These funds are provided out of Minorities welfare fund.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.




*
Manbir Kaur - Pakistan's 15 y.o. Sik girl who topped in metric exams nationally last year. She is not only one of the smartest Pakistani kid but sings exceptionally well too, mostly sikh religious hyms.* Mashallah!
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore

Sacred Heart Cathedral

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Hindus finally get place to pray in Islamabad*






ISLAMABAD: The Capital Development Authority (CDA) board on Friday approved land in Islamabad for the construction of a Hindu temple, a community centre, and a cremation ground.

There were 10 items on the agenda of the board meeting, the most significant of which was the allocation of a four-kanal plot in Sector H-9 for a Hindu temple, community centre and cremation ground in the federal capital. It was a longstanding demand of the Hindu community which has finally been fulfilled.

There are around 800 Hindus living in Islamabad, and in the absence of a temple, they were forced to celebrate Diwali and other religious festivities at home.

As there was no crematorium in the federal capital, they also had to take the bodies either to Rawalpindi or to their hometowns for cremation. The only large temple in the twin cities is Krishna Mandir in Kabari Bazaar, Saddar, although a few smaller ones exist in residential parts of Rawalpindi cantonment.

The CDA board allocated the plot in H-9/2 close to one that had already been allocated to the All Pakistan Buddhist Society. A summary for the plot’s allotment was placed before the CDA board meeting for formal approval on Friday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*City to get seven Christmas bazaars*






LAHORE: Seven special Christmas bazaars will be set up in the provincial metropolis to facilitate Christian community to celebrate Christmas.

Over 6,000 Christian employees of the Lahore Waste Management Company (LWMC) will also get advanced salaries along with annual incentive in next couple of days. The Lahore Waste Management Company has also prepared a plan to maintain cleanliness on Christmas.

Besides, Charismas preparation is gaining momentum with every passing day. In this connection, the British Council will hold an event this weekend in Karachi and Lahore. The LWMC will also hold a cake cutting ceremony on December 23.

Meanwhile, sale of Christmas-related decorative items is on the rise. Preparations are also on peak at several churches, including Saint Anthony's, Cathedral Church, Lahore Diocese Church, St Joseph's Church, St Mary Magdalene Church and others.

Special duties have been assigned to the City District Government (CDGL) officials for monitoring arrangements of Christmas bazaars.

According to details, bazaars will be set up at different towns of the city, including Nishtar Town Youhanabad area, Danbasco School Railway Headquarter at Data Gajhbaksh Town, Jalo Mor and Batapur at Wagha Town, Bhar Colony Kot Lakhpat and Makkah Colony Bazaar at Gulberg Town, Alahi Bukhs Road at Ravi Town and China Scheme in the jurisdiction of Shalimar Town.

Talking to Daily Times, Lahore District Coordination Officer Captain (retd) Muhammad Usman said that district administration was establishing temporary special Christmas bazaars for local Christians. He said that special direction had been passed to each town administration for taking special arrangements on Christmas. He said that 100 stalls would be set up in seven Christmas bazaars. He said that purpose of establishing the bazaars was to facilitate Christian community.





_

.





___

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*’شکر ہے کہ پاکستان کرکٹ میں سکھ لڑکا سامنے آیا‘*
ذیشان ظفربی بی سی اردو ڈاٹ کام

20 دسمبر 2016





MAHINDAR SINGH
پاکستان میں حالیہ برسوں میں سکھ برادری کے نوجوان فوج سمیت متعدد شعبوں میں سامنے آئے ہیں وہیں ایک اب سکھ نوجوان قومی کرکٹ ٹیم میں شامل ہونے کے لیے پرامید ہیں۔

رائٹ آرم فاسٹ بولر مہندر پال سنگھ نے حال ہی میں مردان سے نشینل کرکٹ اکیڈمی کی جانب سے ایمرجنگ کرکٹرز میں منتخب ہوئے اور ملتان میں 28 نومبر سے 11 دسمبر تک ٹریننگ مکمل کی۔

مہندر پال سنگھ نے بی بی سی سے بات کرتے ہوئے کہا ہے کہ ٹریننگ میں مدثر نذر، مشتاق احمد نہ صرف ان کے کھیل کی تعریف کی بلکہ چیئرمین کرکٹ بورڈ شہریار خان نے ملتان کی کرکٹ اکیڈیمی میں ان سے ملاقات میں تعریف کی اور بلکہ خوش ہو کر کہہ کر 'شکر ہے کہ پاکستان کی کرکٹ میں کوئی سکھ لڑکا سامنے آیا ہے۔'

انھوں نے کہا کہ فاسٹ بولنگ میں سپیڈ تو 130 کلومیٹر فی گھنٹہ تک ہے لیکن ان کے پاس گیند کو ان اور آؤٹ سوئنگ کرنے کی قدرتی صلاحیت ہے جو فاسٹ بولنگ میں سپیڈ سے زیادہ اہم ہے۔






’ پی سی بی کے چیئرمین نے بھی بولنگ کی تعریف کی‘

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Merry Christmas to all our Christian brethren in Pakistan & worldwide.

Peace & Joy to the world !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsala.nKhan

We have all religions living under one roof , beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsala.nKhan

Wawo nice celebrations!


----------



## ghazi52

*Christmas in Karachi: Who needs reindeer if you have camels?*


Preparations for Christmas festivities are at their peak in Karachi, with revelers decorating Christmas trees and churches all over the city for the occasion.

In a lead-up to the upcoming festival, children and adults from the Christian community joined a Christmas rally at Karachi's Shahrah-i-Faisal on Dec 21.






Members of Karachi's Christian community ride camels at a rally held in connection with Christmas. — Online








A camel cart carries children during the rally. — PPI








Women dance on the street during the Christmas rally. — Online








A man wearing a festive mask at the rally. — PPI








Children wave, piled in a pick-up van at the rally. — Online








People wearing Santa hats ride camels during the rally. — PPI








Women in Christmas tree costumes sing carols on the street during the rally.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*In pictures: All aboard the Christmas train!*


Minister for Railways Khuwaja Saad Rafique on Thursday inaugurated a special purpose 'Xmas Peace Train' ahead of Christmas festivities in the country.

The minister, while addressing the inauguration ceremony, hailed the role of minority groups, especially Christians, in the development and prosperity of Pakistan.

"The white colour of our national flag denotes minority groups, and it is incomplete without them," he said, adding that this train would serve as a symbol of unity, tranquility and harmony wherever it would go.






People viewing the first ever special Christmas train decorated with models of Santa Claus and other Christmas objects to mark the Christmas celebrations at railway station.─APP







People viewing the first ever special Christmas train decorated with models of Santa Claus and other Christmas objects to mark the Christmas celebrations at railway station.─APP







People viewing the first ever special Christmas train decorated with models of Santa Claus and other Christmas objects to mark the Christmas celebrations at railway station.─APP









People viewing the first ever special Christmas train decorated with models of Santa Claus and other Christmas objects to mark the Christmas celebrations at railway station.─APP







People viewing the first ever special Christmas train decorated with models of Santa Claus and other Christmas objects to mark the Christmas celebrations at railway station.─APP








Federal Minister for Railways Khawaja Saad Rafique and Federal Minister for Human Rights Kamran Michael inaugurating Christmas train at Islamabad Railway Station ahead of Xmas.─APP








People take pictures with reindeer chariot with Santa Claus during inauguration of Christmas train at Islamabad Railway Station ahead of Xmas.─Online photo by Waseem Khan








Woman seen inside Christmas train after its inauguration at Islamabad Railway Station ahead of Xmas.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Christians celebrate Christmas across Pakistan*


Members of the Christian community will attend special services at illuminated churches where prayers will also be offered for the progress and prosperity of Pakistan, Radio Pakistan reported.

Residential colonies were decorated with twinkling lights and stars, and baubles such as bells, pine cones, apples, candies, tinsel and balloons bedecked trees, streets, houses and churches. Wreaths were hung outside stores buzzing with last-minute shopping on Christmas eve.

Ahead of Christmas this year, Minister for Railways Khawaja Saad Rafique also inaugurated a special Christmas Train which travelled across the country spreading Christmas cheer. The Xmas Peace Train that left Peshawar on Dec 22 will reach Karachi on Dec 31.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif ordered there to be zero loadshedding today in the country.

President Mamnoon Hussain and PM Nawaz extended their heartiest felicitations on the occasion and wished Christians in Pakistan and all over the world a merry Christmas.

The government is striving to promote interfaith harmony discourage religious discrimination, they said.






Christians attend midnight service at Saint Anthony's church on Christmas eve in Lahore. ─AP







Christians visit a grave of their family member at a graveyard ahead of Christmas in Karachi. ─AP






People pray as they gather for a ceremony on Christmas eve at Central Brooks Memorial Church in Karachi. 





People walk past an artificial decoration wreath hanging outside a shop selling various items for Christmas celebrations in Karachi. ─Reuters







A Santa Claus decoration sticker hangs on a stall where women go through various items to buy for Christmas celebrations in Karachi. ─Reuters







Pakistani children decorate a Christmas tree at the St John's Cathedral Church in Peshawar. ─AFP






People pray as they gather for a ceremony on Christmas eve at Central Brooks Memorial Church in Karachi. ─Reuters






A member of church holds a cross as he walks past people pray during a ceremony on Christmas eve at Central Brooks Memorial Church in Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## denel

question - were there any jews in this country? speaking out of curiosity as there were in afghanistan and lots are still in iran.


----------



## ghazi52

denel said:


> question - were there any jews in this country? speaking out of curiosity as there were in afghanistan and lots are still in iran.



Very few with Parsi ID. Only one in Afghanistan.


----------



## pzfz

either assimilated or emmigrated in pak. the lone jew in afghanistan is a bukharan jew, not native to afghanistan. remanants of the muslim/persian empires. neither are the jews in india or pak native (or whatever is left of them). economic or colonial migrants during the time of the british. some indian jews consider themselves to be natives/original tribesmen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Are there Jews in Pakistan ?*

Very few Pakistanis know about the Jewish community living here, it would be surprising for most of us to know that Jews are also part of Pakistan,s minorities. It is generally believed that mostly Jews had migrated to Israel when Pakistan came into being, also in 1970 they were offered immigration by America, which is when most of them left. At the time of Pakistan,s independence in 1947, there were thriving Jewish communities in Karachi, Peshawar, Quetta, and Lahore. Most of the Pakistani Jews belonged to India’s Bene Israel community while some had trickled in from Afghanistan.

In 1941, a government census recorded 1,199 Jews nationwide, a local leader Abraham Reuben also became the first Jew to be elected to Karachi’s city council. Karachi is believed to have been where most of the Pakistani Jews were based, some historical buildings have belonged to Jews. There were gardens near the Arts Council building today, that were named after a Jewish lady. In 1988, the Magen Shalom synagogue in Karachi was razed to make way for a shopping mall, at that time it was said that only a handful of Jews were present to object.

In the 80,s decade, there was a Star Gate near the Karachi Airport with a huge six-pointed Jewish star on top, this does indicate some Jewish influence somewhere. There is a Star of David on Mereweather Tower as well, today this symbol also belongs to the Illuminati. The six pointed star can be seen in the ceilings, wall paneling or in the wrought iron of gates of some of Karachi,s best buildings even today.

The Star of David symbol is also found in most window panes and stained glass in buildings built upto 80 yrs ago in Rawalpindi and Peshawar eg Islamia College Peshawar built in 1913.

There is some speculation about the Jews of Peshawar, after the Soviet revolution in 1907 the Jews of Central Asian states migrated to Peshawar and settled in the famous Gorgatry building. Even now some of these families are doing business in Central Asia.

Rachel Joseph, the last custodian of the Jewish graveyard in Mevashah, fiercely protected her privacy and avoided exposure.

This was all she divulged on record about Jews living in Karachi.
“A lot of people used to come in the ‘50s, wearing black suits, hats and with beards. There were quite a few Jews here but after General Ayub many left for London.

A few come here even now but they are in Sindhi-Muslim, Khoja or Memon families. They married Muslims or went undercover as Parsis because they fear for their lives. There are about 10 Jewish families in all, scattered in areas like Ramaswamy, Soldier Bazaar, Ranchore Lines.”

According to some, there may be as many as 70 Jewish families residing in Karachi, In the last general elections in Pakistan, it is said a Jewish community leader fought the Local Bodies Election in 2008 and narrowly lost. Jews might be living here and hiding their religious identity as it may not be possible for them to move to Israel due to absence of diplomatic ties between the two countries.

I came across this interesting story from a blog named Point of No Return, a comment there posted by a Jewish man leaks how the Jewish wife of the Australian Consul-General posted in Pakistan smuggled out some members of the Jewish community in the 1970s.

She is believed to have hidden them in the trunk of her car every time she crossed the border, at that point in time only diplomats were not checked at the border. It is said that she would travel to the Karachi synagogue in her diplomatic Mercedes-Benz with its licence plates covered and no Australian flag flying.

She had got in touch with Karachi Jews through the then Chief of Police, a Christian, he had also provided her with their addresses. It is unclear why she had to smuggle Jews out as there has never been any restriction on any minorities leaving or returning to Pakistan. Most probably, the real reason was that some rich Jews had been masquerading as Muslims and wanted to escape the life of duplicity.

It is thought that even now several high-profile business people claiming to be Parsis or Muslims are in fact Jews. The blog Point of No Return was contacted by such an individual, saying his family is living in the UAE and masquerades as Parsi.
http://jewishrefugees.blogspot.com/2005/09/surprise-there-are-still-jews-in.html?m=1
The same blog mentions that General Musharraf became the first leader of Pakistan to recognise the Jews of Karachi on his trip to New York City.

Most people dont even know that Jews exist as a minority in Pakistan, yet according to the 2013 electoral list there are Jewish voters here, these are the ones declared, many possibly pretend to be Christians or Parsis.

According to official statistics available with Dawn, there are 2.77 million non-Muslim voters in the country, and 13 districts in Sindh and two in Punjab have significant presence of these voters. Among 2.77m non-Muslim voters, 1.40m are Hindus, 1.23m Christians, 115,966 Ahmadis, 5,934 Sikhs, 3,650 Parsis, 1,452 Buddhists and 809 Jews.

So 809 Jews have their names on the voters list, many other Jews might be camouflaged as Parsis etc, Jewish minorities might be a few thousands not hundreds.

The 2003 census showed none of the government employees declared themselves as Jews, though 10 had done so in a previous census three years earlier. “Whatever happened to the 10 Jewish civil servants?” read the headline in The News Pakistan’s biggest-selling English newspaper.

‘The real news was that there were still many Jews living in Pakistan , given Pakistan’s relations with Israel and Zionism they chose to fade away into the background.

Even a former minister for religious minorities was taken aback that there were Jews in the country.’

Recently, Fishel Benkhald has been in the news as Pakistan’s last self-declared Jew leading a campaign to restore Karachi’s Jewish cemetery.

He is not the last Jewish Pakistani, just one that has chosen to come out of the shadows.

By: *Sabena Siddiqi *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsala.nKhan

Merry Christmas


----------



## ghazi52

*Christmas celebrated in settled, tribal areas in K-P*



PESHAWAR: Christians in the settled and tribal areas of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa celebrated Christmas on Sunday amid tight security.

In Peshawar, all churches and cathedrals as well as All Saints Church in the Kohati area were decorated and well-illuminated since Saturday and religious services continued till late night.

Hundreds of families visited churches for the morning service on Sunday after which they exchanged greetings and headed home.

Meanwhile, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa police made special security arrangements at all churches. Worshippers were thoroughly searched before being allowed to enter churches.

FC personnel were also deployed for maintaining peace on the occasion. Security personnel were deployed on rooftops of churches.

The annual Christmas fair in Kohati area has remained suspended for several years because of bad security situation, but a small fair was arranged at Edwards’ school this year. Father Patrick Naeem Johnson of the All Saints’ Church, targeted by militants in September 2013, said: “We have certainly not forgotten those who have lost their lives in the attack on All Saints Church,” Johnson said.

The reminder saddened the people who were in attendance of church service.

He said that special prayers were offered by the community.

Special prayers were also offered for the progress, peace and development of the country.

Besides sermons, the devotees also lighted candles and sang hymns.

“We fully cooperated with security officials and are thankful for the services they provided,” said Johnson.

“Christmas is more than just an exchange of gifts and good wishes,” said Vicky Bhatti.

According to him, this was an opportunity for exchanging love, harmony and respect for others.

Bhatti said that Christians of the Peshawar lacked such entertainment facilities.

*Shabqadar*

Christmas was also observed in FATA. In Ghallanai, the headquarters of the Mohmand Agency, Catholics and Protestants observed their Christmas prayers and prayed for peace in FATA.

APA upper Mohmand Haseebur Rehman Khalil and Lt-Col Muhamad Omair also participated in the Christmas programmes.

The political administration also prepared Christmas meal.

Stressing the need for separate churches for Catholics and Protestants, he said that people in FATA were peace-loving, adding that even during the worst of rights violations across the world, no Christian was ever murdered in FATA, demonstrating the attitude of people in FATA towards Christians and other minority groups.

APA Haseebur Rehman announced granting two-kanal piece of land for a Christian graveyard in the Mohmand Agency.

He said that there was no discrimination towards any minority group in the tribal areas.

*Quetta*

The Christian community also celebrated Christmas with religious zeal and fervour here.

Special security measures were made by the district administration to protect churches.

Personnel of FC, police and Balochistan Constabulary were deployed at all main churches.

Churches across Balochistan were beautifully decorated and the Christian community prayed for the country’s stability, development and prosperity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsala.nKhan

Minorities should get all opportunities to follow their practices as free man in Pakistan


----------



## ghazi52

St Lukes Church, Abbotabad, KPK









St Anthony Church, Karachi, Sindh








Beautiful Church in Nathigali, KPK







St. Andrew Church, Karachi, Sindh








Holy Trinity Church , Karachi, Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*'Proud to be Pakistani Hindu today': Senate body approves Hindu marriage bill*


In what appears to be a New Year's gift for Hindu minorities in Pakistan, the Senate Functional Committee on Human Rights unanimously approved the much-awaited Hindu Marriages Bill on Monday.

Earlier in September, the National Assembly had passed the Hindu Marriage Bill 2016, thus paving the way for the adoption of a comprehensive and widely-acceptable family law for Hindus living in Pakistan.

The bill will enable the Hindu community to get their marriages registered and to appeal in courts of law in cases of separation.

There are penalties for violating the provisions of the bill, which allows Hindus to finally have a proof of marriage document called the _shadiparat_, similar to the _nikahnama_ for Muslims.

The bill also allows separated Hindu persons to remarry. Clause 17 of the bill states that a Hindu widow "shall have the right to re-marry of her own will and consent after the death of her husband provided a period of six months has lapsed after the husband’s death".

The Senate committee under the chair of Muttahida Qaumi Movement Senator Nasreen Jalil took up the bill for discussion.

Soon after the bill was approved, the committee room 4 in Parliament House echoed with jubilation as senators and officials of different ministries started thumping their desks.

Minority member in National Assembly Dr Ramesh Kumar Vankwani called the move a new year's gift for Hindus living in Pakistan.

"Today, we are proud to be Hindu Pakistanis after the approval of the bill. Hindus will now be able to get registered their marriages and also apply for divorce under family laws," he said.

Top constitutional expert Senator Aitzaz Ahsan said the bill is in accordance with the essence of the Constitution.

Ahsan clarified that the bill was not in contrast with Islamic jurisprudence as Islam emphasises protection of minorities.







A Pakistani Hindu couple performs a Hindu ritual during a mass wedding ceremony in Karachi 

I






A Pakistani Hindu couple during a marriage ceremony. -AFP/File

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

http://www.amazon.in/Historic-Temple.../dp/938309849X



























Hinglaj, Katas Raj, Kalka Cave temple, Panchmukhi Hanuman Mandir, Shivala Mandir... these are among the many ancient temples dating back to over 1,500 years in Pakistan chronicled by Karachi-based journalist and author Reema Abbasi in her book Historic Temples in Pakistan: A Call to Conscience.

Filled with her text together with vivid pictures shot by photographer Madiha Aijaz, the book sets out to 'ignite a discourse and the collective conscience of a nation numbed into silence, fear or false conviction of the supremacy of a singular religion – to institutionalise the fundamental right of will'.

The book chronicles ancient pilgrimage sites in present-day Pakistan with elaborate details accompanying the evocative photographs of ancient Hindu shrines, rituals, festivals and regional populace.

According to Abbasi, her compilation makes a case for keeping ancient emblems of faith alive and for pluralism in a land of irony that has been home to multiple ancient faiths yet stands besieged by unpalatable extremism.










*Pakistan still has many important ancient Hindu temples standing but in desperate need of their saviours. Wish more Hindu tourists could visit them, so as to guard them from complete collapse, as that could unfortunately erase any signs of Hindu history of this side of the border.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsala.nKhan

Nice photos !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LA se Karachi

ghazi52 said:


> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _




Nankana Sahib, Pakistan:



























@CleanWell











@ghazi52

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

St Patricks Cathedral, Karachi, Sindh








A Church in nathigali








St Anthonys Church & High School, Lahore, Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ZenBird

LA se Karachi said:


> Nankana Sahib, Pakistan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @CleanWell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ghazi52



Weren't they building a University at Nankana Saahib? Is that still on the cards? BTW my wife and I have been discussing a trip to Pakistan to get remarried under the Sikh Marriage Act.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

denel said:


> question - were there any jews in this country? speaking out of curiosity as there were in afghanistan and lots are still in iran.



As of 2016 there are 900 registered jews voters in Pakistan. So overall their population probably is around 2500.

http://www.dawn.com/news/1307120

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mangekyo

Beautiful


----------



## Kabira

CleanWell said:


> Weren't they building a University at Nankana Saahib? Is that still on the cards? BTW my wife and I have been discussing a trip to Pakistan to get remarried under the Sikh Marriage Act.



Work may start this year but as of now only in planning stages.

_"Similarly, the repeated promises made by the ETPB Chairman regarding starting work on Baba Guru Nanak University, Nankana Sahib and Gandhara University, Taxila, at the end of 2016 couldn’t be fulfilled due to multiple issues."_

https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/176159-Another-year-passes-without-implementation-of-ETPB-land-deal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LA se Karachi

CleanWell said:


> Weren't they building a University at Nankana Saahib? Is that still on the cards?




Ya, that's still happening. They're in the process of relocating the squatters on the land. 

From an article written on the 25th:

_He stated that Board members had also expressed their full support in vacating occupied land to construct Baba Guru Nanak University in Nankana Sahib. He said Board had asked number of times Sheikh Rasheed, head of Awami Muslim League, to pay rent of the land, adjacent to Lal Haveli, he has been occupying for the last several years. He said if AML leader didn’t pay the dues, action would be taken against him accordingly.

“We have complete support of PM Nawaz Sharif and CM Shahbaz Sharif for Town Planning of Nankana Sahib and establishing the historic university", he claimed.

https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/181613-Rs755m-allocated-for-uplift-of-minorities-in-Punjab-minister_



CleanWell said:


> BTW my wife and I have been discussing a trip to Pakistan to get remarried under the Sikh Marriage Act.




Please do, there's so much to see. I myself hope to see Indian Punjab someday. 

You'll love Lahore, Faisalabad, Multan, Gujranwala, Sialkot, Nakana Sahib, and the rest of Punjab itself, of course. But I strongly recommend that you visit Karachi, Islamabad, Peshawar, Azad Kasmir, and the northern areas as well if you have the time. The sights, sounds, smell, food, and culture of these areas are great too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZenBird

LA se Karachi said:


> Please do, there's so much to see. I myself hope to see Indian Punjab someday.
> 
> You'll love Lahore, Faisalabad, Multan, Gujranwala, Sialkot, Nakana Sahib, and the rest of Punjab itself, of course. But I strongly recommend that you visit Karachi, Islamabad, Peshawar, Azad Kasmir, and the northern areas as well if you have the time. The sights, sounds, smell, food, and culture of these areas are great too.



Thanks bro, I will definitely try assuming there are no restrictions on me because of parents having held Indian citizenship.

If you come to Indian Punjab you'll find yourself welcomed everywhere and people fighting to invite you to their homes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazaGujjar

CleanWell said:


> Weren't they building a University at Nankana Saahib? Is that still on the cards? BTW my wife and I have been discussing a trip to Pakistan to get remarried under the Sikh Marriage Act.




Please do.. I hope you share your experience with members on here. No doubt in my mind you will feel at home. 

There are many places worth visiting. But I would have to say make sure you especially experience Lahore.

Jine lahore nai vekhya o jamya e ne!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Temple in Islamkot, Sindh, Pakistan





__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RazaGujjar

@ghazi52 

Where do you find such vibrant photos?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kedardel

RazaGujjar said:


> @ghazi52
> 
> Where do you find such vibrant photos?


Hello from India. Can u please tell me about what is known amongst Gujjars in Pakistan about their origin and their kingdoms.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazaGujjar

Kedardel said:


> Hello from India. Can u please tell me about what is known amongst Gujjars in Pakistan about their origin and their kingdoms.




Gujjars are a huge clan in Pakistan, 2nd largest in fact. They make up 20% of Pakistan's population. Most are settled in northern Punjab and Azad Kashmir. Gujjars are zamindars, and are viewed similar to Jatts. There is a popular saying here that Jatts and Gujjars share the same Nani. Both use "Chaudhry" as a title for respect.

As for origin that is up for debate.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZenBird

RazaGujjar said:


> Gujjars are a huge clan in Pakistan, 2nd largest in fact. They make up 20% of Pakistan's population. Most are settled in northern Punjab and Azad Kashmir. Gujjars are zamindars, and are viewed similar to Jatts. There is a popular saying here that Jatts and Gujjars share the same Nani. Both use "Chaudhry" as a title for respect.
> 
> As for origin that is up for debate.....



Bro - how are Pathans viewed in Punjab compared to Jatts and Gujjars? They are all garam khoon, do they get along most of the time?


----------



## RazaGujjar

CleanWell said:


> Bro - how are Pathans viewed in Punjab compared to Jatts and Gujjars? They are all garam khoon, do they get along most of the time?




Huge number of Pathans have assimilated into northern Punjab. They know speak Punjabi. They are viewed as hardworking no nonsense people. I have never seen a Pathan beggar. Nowadays you will only find Pathans going around picking up recyclables. They are obviously not land owners, but many have become merchants. Most of the clothing shops, fruit/vegetable stalls in my neighboring market are owned by Pathans. They get along fine. They like everyone else tend to marry into their own.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kedardel

RazaGujjar said:


> Gujjars are a huge clan in Pakistan, 2nd largest in fact. They make up 20% of Pakistan's population. Most are settled in northern Punjab and Azad Kashmir. Gujjars are zamindars, and are viewed similar to Jatts. There is a popular saying here that Jatts and Gujjars share the same Nani. Both use "Chaudhry" as a title for respect.
> 
> As for origin that is up for debate.....


There is a saying in India that Nanda Maharaj the one who was Guardian of Lord Krishna was a Gurjar as the same was a Gurjar Village. So Gurjars seems to be very Old Clan in India and adjacent regions. 
Do check out Big Boss 10 in India on YouTube there was a guy Manvir Gurjar (Baisoya). You will know how Indian Gurjars are. 
Gurjars and Jatt have same Nani.. that's interesting to hear.


----------



## ghazi52

*Sikh yatris jatha from USA
*







Lahore Fort







Hasan Abdal







Outside Peshawar Museum
































_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Hindu pilgrims arrive for Shivratri celebrations*







Indian Hindu pilgrims arrive at Wagah border to participate Maha Shivratri. ─APP
LAHORE: As many as 217 Hindu pilgrims arrived here on Wednesday through Wagah border on a seven-day tour to participate in Shivratri (night of Shiva) celebrations at the Katasraj temple in Pothohar area of Punjab.

The pilgrims, led by Shiv Partap Bajaj, were received by Evacuee Trust property Board Chairman Saddiqul Farooq.

Welcoming the delegation, the chairman said Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif had ordered foolproof security and arrangements for the visiting guests.

“The prime minister has extended the hand of friendship to India and repeatedly urged cooperation between both neighbours in order to solve all outstanding issues,” the chairman said. Cooperation and friendship was the only way forward for both countries so that they could prosper and help the entire region develop, he said.

Reciprocating the comments, Indian team leader Shiv Partap, who was born in Multan and is on his 10th visit to Pakistan, said both countries should resolve their issues and let people enjoy the fruits of peace.

“It has always been a pleasure to return to one’s roots. My family belonged to Pind Dadan Khan, I was born in Multan and the first memory I have is of Lahore. All those who left this side of the border have always been eager to return to see their ancestral villages and homes and avail first opportunity to do so. In order to do so, we need peaceful borders and increased people-to-people contact.”

Ms Ashu, who is on third visit to Pakistan, told Dawn that judging by the arrangements and the “reception we get here, it looks that if we are eager to come here,

Pakistan is more eager to welcome us. The warm welcome and perfect arrangements are a big encouragement for all of us and we thank Pakistan for all this and also for all reported development work at the mandir.”

The pilgrims would spend a day in Lahore and then move to Katasraj, where main celebrations will be held on Friday. The pilgrims would return to India on Feb 28.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Jhulay Lal's cradle of tolerance*

ZAHIDA REHMAN JATT 

One of my colleagues asked me some time ago:

‘Can you believe that Hindus and Muslims can pray at the same place simultaneously?’

‘Well, of course not, at least not in Pakistan,’ I swiftly retorted.

He smiled and responded mysteriously, ‘There is a place not far from here where they do.’

It was the curiosity to confirm this statement that led me to the shrine of Jhulay Lal. Interestingly, contrary to the popular conceptions of the puritanical and narrow confines of religion, there still exist certain elements in our society that are a manifestation of our centuries’ old traditions of religious coexistence.

The shrine of Saint Jhulay Lal is one of these examples.





The main dome.






The front facade of the shrine.


We visited the shrine on a hot April day, though the cool breeze made it somewhat bearable. The town of Udero Lal, where the shrine is situated, lies almost 40 kilometers away from the Sanghar district. It is a small sleepy town with the shrine of a saint at its epicenter.

We arrived to see vendors selling edible items as people sipped tea in _dhaba_-styled hotels, with radio waves sailing through the air around us, piercing it with Sindhi folk music. The houses were small and the streets congested. But we had no difficulty reaching the shrine, for everyone we met knew the directions like the back of their hands.

The white domes of the shrine could be seen on the horizon from a distance. We entered the shrine and found it spick-and-span, painted spotless white with its battlements and bastions, reminiscent of an old fortress.

The inner sanctum, which is comparatively new, is a beautiful structure with ornate doors and exquisite woodwork. An Urs and fair commemorating the disappearance of the saint is held annually, where a large number of devotees from across Pakistan and abroad come and pay homage.

There is an adjoining room where a pair of sandals is kept, reportedly belonging to the saint.





Two pigeons are resting inside a niche.






A plaque documenting the repair work at the shrine.






An ornate passage leading to shrine.






A wooden door leading to the inner sanctum.






A signboard indicating the place where the sandals are kept.






Sandals that are believed to belong to the saint.


Jhulay Lal is related to the River Indus and sometimes revered as an incarnation of the River God Varuna in Sindh.

Most Muslims call the saint Khwaja Khizar, who is believed to guide people travelling through water courses and on voyages. The _muhanas_ or _mallah_ (as the fishermen are called in Sindh), held the saint in high esteem. Jhulay Lal is also called Zinda Pir, Sheikh Tahir, Khawaja Khizar, Udero Lal and Amar Lal.

According to various historical and colonial accounts, Jhulay Lal is said to have lived in the 17th century. Mirkh Shah, the despotic ruler of Thatta, tried to forcibly convert his Hindu subjects to Islam. On hearing this, the Hindus went to the bank of the Indus, fasted and prayed to the River to liberate them from this ordeal.

As a result, an image appeared from the depths of the River and told them that a child would be born to an aged couple living at Nasarpur, who would help them.

The child was named Udero Lal and also given the title 'Jhulay Lal', as his cradle was said to swing on its own. This child grew up into a valiant man and argued with Mirkh Shah, who realised his mistake and let the Hindus peacefully live in his domains.





Bells ring during different times of the day.






A poster showing Jhulay Lal riding the Palla fish.






Lamps are burnt inside the temple.






The jhula inside the shrine.


We entered the complex to the welcome of an eternal peace, enveloping everything around us. The tiled floor felt wonderfully cool, so we sat down in silence for some time. Inside the shrine, the air was laden with fragrance as the oil lamps were cast shadows over the walls; filling the room with a light yellowish glow.

Jhulay Lal is often depicted as sitting on a Palla fish (an indigenous species of the Indus) or riding on his horse. It is believed that he and his horse disappeared into a well mysteriously; his shrine now erected at the same place.

From that day on, the shrine has been a centre of attraction for thousands of Hindus and Muslims alike. The shrine, located in Udero Lal, houses a Hindu temple alongside a Muslim-style tomb, and the caretakers include both Hindus and Muslims. In the evenings, Hindus perform _pooja_ and _aaarti_ while Muslims too, offer prayers at the tomb .





The bell that is rung at the time of Pooja.






The devotees tie threads to a tree.


In the courtyard, people tied colourful threads and cloths on a tree, as tokens of prayers which would only be removed once the problem was resolved. Then, they would bring offerings to the saint, especially miniature swings and cradles.

*Before we left, we prayed to the saint of The River Indus too, silently wishing that we may revert to our old values of peace and harmony.*

This shrine stands as perhaps one of the few remaining strongholds of the eclectic elements of the Sindhi society, which are now being threatened by fundamentalism. The heritage of our mystic traditions should be promoted at state level, so that we may revive the love of humanity and co-existence which has always been part of our quintessential values.





A view of the courtyard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt allows export of Sikh holy water*

ISLAMABAD: A well in one of the holiest sites in the Sikh religion, believed to be the birthplace of the religion, has been made functional and the government has allowed the well’s holy water to be exported.

“The water from this well is like what Aab-i-Zamzam is to Muslims. Now, the well has been shaped and a filtration plant has been set up over it so that Sikh devotees can drink the water,” Evacuee Trust Property Board (ETPB) Chairman Siddiqul Farooq told a Senate committee on Friday.

Mr Farooq was briefing the Senate Standing Committee on Religious Affairs at the Parliament House. He explained that three ancient gurdwaras visited by the founder of Sikhism, Baba Guru Nanak, have been reopened.

“The doors of these gurdwaras – one in Peshawar and two in the Nankana Sahib district – were closed after partition, and now they have been handed over to the Sikh community after renovation,” Mr Farooq said.

He said Gurdwara Kartarpur Sahib in Nankana Sahib is where Baba Guru Nanak is believed to have spent the final years of his life.

“But the most considerable achievement is the opening of the holy well at Gurdwara Kartarpur Sahib. Its water is called Amrit Jal by the Sikhs, and the government has allowed for the water to be exported all over the world.”

The committee was informed that the government is in the process of allowing the printing of the Sikh religious text the Gurugranth Sahib.

*Senate body informed of reopening of three gurdwaras, renovations at Katas Raj*
Committee chairman Senator Hafiz Hamdullah asked during the ETPB official’s briefing why the gurdwaras and the holy well had been closed for so many years.

Instead of addressing the question, officials from the Ministry of Religious Affairs, including Minister Sardar Mohammad Yousuf, Secretary Khalid Masood and ETPB officials remained silent. Jamiat Ulema-i-Islam-Fazl’s Mr Hamdullah said it was not the right path to keep anyone from following their religion.

“We need to be considerate and facilitate, as much as possible, the members of other religious to worship at their temples or gurdwaras or churches. Whatever the reason for their closure, we should try to maintain them and hand them over to the concerned community,” he said.

He also asked ETPB officials if the Gurugranth Sahib was available in Urdu, and expressed the desire to read it. Other committee members mentioned that the holy book also contains mystical poetry.

Mr Farooq told the committee that the Gurugranth Sahib contains the poetry of Sufi saints, including Baba Fareed and Bulleh Shah. He added the foundation of the Golden Temple in Amritsar was laid by Mian Tir, a Muslim.

He said there are similar efforts to renovate Katas Raj, a holy Hindu temple complex in the Chakwal district.

“A holy well there has been refurbished and a filtration plant became operational a few days ago, which was inaugurated by the prime minister in the presence of foreign envoys, including the Indian high commissioner, who even prayed at the renovated Shiv Mandir,” Mr Farooq said.

Senator Ashok Kumar pointed towards the funding requirement for the Hinglaj Mata temple in Balochistan, and was informed that the temple falls under the jurisdiction of the provincial government and not the ETPB.

Mr Hamdullah and other committee members directed the ministry and the ETPB chairman to get permission from the ETPB board and donate an ambulance to the temple.

“We talk about our rights, but we ignore our duties and responsibilities towards others,” he added.

The committee also discussed the performance of the Pakistan Madressa Board, and it was noted that cases regarding malfunctioning and misappropriations should be forwarded to the National Accountability Bureau and the Federal Investigation Agency.


































Muslim style grave of Guru Nanak at Kartarpur

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*‘Hindus, Parsis and Christians developed Karachi’*






In this photograph taken on January 29, 2012, Hindu devotees worship at the Manher Mandir temple in Karachi. According to Akhtar Balouch, Hindus never wanted to leave Sindh but were forcibly sent to India. 


KARACHI: The original owners of Karachi were Hindus, Parsis and Christians, who developed the city by setting up hospitals, schools and parks. However, they were forced to migrate from Karachi after Partition.

Writer and blogger Akhtar Balouch said this during the second Pakistan Medical Association (PMA) Karachi Literary Festival and book fair at PMA House on Saturday.

Balouch said he said chosen to speak on ‘Hindus and Parsis of Karachi’, which is an ‘unfortunate subject’ to discuss in our country. He was of the view that we need to understand and acknowledge the contributions of the Hindus, Parsis and Christians in making Karachi what it is today. He remarked that even after 70 years of its renaming, Bandar Road could never really become MA Jinnah Road.

According to Balouch, he reminds the people of Karachi that they do not want to see the indigenous minorities that used to inhabit the city. He added that by changing the names of landmarks you cannot discredit the achievements of these people. In fact, he said, you are making a mockery of your own history in these attempts of discrediting.

Talking about forcible migrations, he said that Rahimo Kaka of Indian movie _Sholay_ was AK Hangal, who was forcibly sent to India after Partition by the then commissioner of Karachi, Syed Hashim Raza. He added that Hangal was a communist who made the first trade union in Karachi and worked at one of the tailors’ on Elphinstone Street, which is now called Zaibunisa Street, in Saddar.

“[Raza’s] term as commissioner would never be forgotten in the history of Karachi for expelling the Hindus from the city that they developed,” he said. He added that the Hindus never wanted to leave Sindh but were forcibly sent to India. How can a person leave a place where he has made a house, which is 10 or 20 years old, he asked.

According to Balouch, Founder of Pakistan Mohammad Ali Jinnah appointed Jogindera Nath Mandal as the law minister. However, he said, Mandal resigned and returned to Calcutta just a year after Partition when he learnt that the then secretary, Chaudhry Muhammad Ali, doubted him.

Balouch further mentioned the first mayor of Karachi, Jamshed Nusserwanji Mehta, who was a Parsi man of high stature. Unfortunately, said Balouch, we have never taken care of the landmarks that these people made for the betterment of the city. According to him, we have never tried to find out Mehta’s achievements for the city, which is probably because we don’t own Karachi or its founders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*KARACHI: The Hindu community is celebrating annual religious festival of Holi with traditional enthusiasm today (Sunday).




*

The main event of the Holi festival is being celebrated at Suami-Narayn Mandir in Karachi.

The Hindu community of Sindh, KP and Balochistan is also celebrating Holi, spraying different colours on each other, as the Holi is regarded as the beginning of spring season.

Colourful events will be held in different localities and temples of the Hindu community, where children and women will also participate with warmth and religious devotion in the day-long proceedings.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Women from the Pakistani Hindu community smear each others faces with colour to celebrate Holi at a temple in Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Holi celebrations in Pakistan*











































_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*15 couples, 7 vows: Sights from a mass Hindu wedding in Tando Adam

*






















































Many Hindus contributed to assist them financially as did some local Muslims too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*62 Hindu couples tie the knot at mass wedding ceremony*






*Besides Karachi, intending brides and grooms from areas of Hub Chowki and Tando Allah Yar also part of the event*

Drumbeats announced the entrance of Hindu couples for a mass wedding ceremony at the YMCA lawns on Sunday. The roads around the Sindh Governor House were cordoned off for security purposes, as buses filled with relatives of the brides and grooms made their way past the security checkpoints.

The stage was set for the rituals of the wedding ceremony to commence, as a pundit waited for the elders of the Hindu community to arrive. Governor Mohammad Zubair and other important figures of the city were also among the special guests.

With children running about the place and picking off orange flowers, drone cameras whizzed past them as audio technicians repeated the playlist comprising Bhajans (religious songs) and a few other wedding tunes.

Unlike many other couples who were yet to be settled in the Mandap, a small enclosure for the couples to perform their Saat Phere (seven circumambulations) – one of the most important features of a Hindu wedding, involving seven rounds around fire – Sunita and her would-be husband Eeshwar Laal were seated in the last row.

An annual feat for the past decade, the mass ceremony is organised by the Pakistan Hindu Council to help underprivileged community members get married.

“Another brother of mine was wedded at a similar ceremony,” said Laal’s sister Sawita, adding that her brother had submitted all the necessary documents many months ago and had been waiting for the ceremony that was supposed to have taken place three months back.

While there were couples from Karachi, many hailed from areas of Hub Chowki and Tando Allah Yar, with at least 20 of them from the latter.

Ramesh, who was representing as an elder for his niece, said his two nieces, who were sisters, had lost their mother so he was there for them.

“These days a wedding ceremony can cost around Rs400,000 and it’s almost impossible for these people to afford one. This gives them an opportunity to celebrate it in a grand manner with little or no investment, and the council gifts a certain sum to the couples as dowry.” Jiya, who was one of the brides, sat in a Ghoonghat (veil), while her groom exercised the traditional approach of using a handkerchief to partially cover his face.

Considered a ritual in families, it is not uncommon to marry off two siblings in a single ceremony, as Mala had come from Shireen Jinnah Colony to marry off her sisters-in law. While Anmol seemed comfortable, Anu Radha looked nervous, as her mother used the invitation card to fan the daughter.

Pakistan Hindu Council President Engr Hotchand Karmani said the body did not follow any criteria to select applicants, rather it accommodated all the entries they received.

“While it’s 62 this time, the highest number that we have had was 78. We encourage people to send their documents in time so we can proceed with the arrangements.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOPGUN

May GOD bless all minorities of Pakistan , they are a part of Pakistan !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Mandir at Eduljee Dinshaw road. Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Thousands of Sikh Pilgrims from across the world attend Bisakhi celebrations in Panja Sahib, Pakistan.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1141197862674577

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SMASTER

I wanna visit Nankana Sahib one day.Do they allow people now ? Last year a friend on FB told me that he was not allowed to enter in Gurudwara due to security reasons.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Easter Celebration in Lahore































_

Easter Celebrations in Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful Church - Rawalpindi 






St.Mary Magdalene Church is located Abid Majeed Road Lahore. This Church is the largest worship church in Lahore. For over 155 Years, St.Mary Magdalene Church has been enriching the spiritual lives of countless people.

The old name of Church was Mian Mir Cantonment Church. This magnificent and massive structured building was built in the time period of six years i.e from 1850 to 1856.






church at Thandiani

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

St Anthony's Church, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Aisa Hai Mera Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Documentary: Hindu Mandir (Temple) in Karachi - Pakistan (4K video)








Documentary on 200-300 BC Mandir of Katas Raj 11 Feb 2012 near Kalar Kahar Salt Range Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PESHAWAR: *Sahib Singh has a bowl in his hand which is filled with lassi [yoghurt drink] and serving it along with other food items to deserving people — mostly to people attending to their patients — before Iftar. He has been doing this since 2001 in front of his medicine store near the Lady Reading Hospital Peshawar.
People start surrounding Singh as Iftar time approaches to get their food from a person who even does not belong to their religion showing that humanity exists irrespective of one’s religious belief.

Singh has been living in Peshawar for the last several decades. He says his religion teaches him to serve the deserving and needy people in the month of Ramazan — which is a holy month — and “God gives back much better in return for helping the needy in Ramazan”.

Singh says he doesn’t ask for any donations nor begs for money, but arranges money from the income he earns from the sale of medicines at his store.

“By the grace of God, my medicine store is capable of bearing the expenses of helping the deserving people in the scorching summer heat when everyone observing fast needs lassi and sharbat.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sikh Community of Pakistan offering Iftar to the commuters. 







Members of Pakistan Hindu Youth Forum hosting an Iftari meal for fellow citizens.


----------



## ghazi52

1910


----------



## ghazi52

St. Pauls Church, Rawalpindi


----------



## ghazi52

*Raj Kumar, first Pakistani to win US award*


HYDERABAD: Raj Kumar Gujar, an Islamabad-based young man, who hails from Sindh’s Umerkot district, has recently won the prestigious ‘Emerging young leader award’ in Washington. The second edition of the award was conferred by the US State Department on 10 young leaders from various countries.

Gujar became the first Pakistani to have been bestowed with this recognition. He now plans to return to his home province to start working for peace, harmony and education.

Talking to The Express Tribune, the business management graduate of Shaheed Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto Institute of Science and Technology’s Islamabad campus elaborated his future plans.

“Continuing my efforts for peace, education, women empowerment and against extremism and intolerance, I have conceived a plan to organise a cross-border literature festival and a road-show of Mai Dhai [a folk singer from Tharparkar who catapulted to prominence after her maiden song released by the Coke Studio].”

He aims to undertake this daunting and, perhaps, incendiary assignment of bringing Pakistani, Indian and Afghan writers together at a festival in Islamabad.

“Pakistan ought to nurture peaceful relations with its neighbours. And the youth [of these countries] can be pivotal to promoting peace,” he believes.

Gujar attended the 10th Global Peace Youth Festival, hosted by India in 2015. He represented Pakistan in that event. “I know some fine authors in India and Afghanistan and I hope two to three literary figures from each of these countries will attend the festival.”

However, to materialise his objective, he is trying to secure sponsorship from the US as he is also general secretary of the Pakistan-US Alumni Network (PUAN). “Organising the festival totally depends on funding.”

After his meeting with US Ambassador David Hale on Tuesday, Gujar says he has high hopes for the funding.

Another of his project features musical performance of folk singer Mai Dhai, who sings in Dhatki language. According to Kumar, he will organise her shows in 12 cities of Pakistan where PUAN chapters exist.

The young activist, who spent five years in Islamabad to complete his fully-funded university education on scholarship, appears worried about what he describes as growing signs of religious intolerance at his birthplace.

“Umerkot and Tharparkar used to be an epitome of religious harmony. But, now during the past five years I have seen changes in the attitude [of the people].” For him the centuries-old peace seems to be losing ground to extremism and intolerance.

“What happened to Irfan Maseeh [a sanitary worker who died in Umerkot allegedly because doctors refused to treat him in the hospital] is really alarming.”

Gujar says he will start his efforts for restoring harmony in his hometown by arranging a peace-builders conference as a first step.

Some of his previous US-funded projects include promoting peace through music, sports, art and dialogue, and empowering women through knowledge and organisation.


----------



## ghazi52

*HERITAGE: GOD IN THE MOUNTAINS*







St Luke’s Church in Abbotabad


As one reaches the nearly 9,000-ft mountaintop called Thandiani, near Abbottabad, there comes in view a little stone and wood building in need of urgent repair. A small wooden plate erected in the grass not far from its gates identifies it as Saint Xavier Church, Diocese of Peshawar, Church of Pakistan.

St Xavier’s Church was built somewhere towards the end of the 19th or early 20th century by the British civil and military officers during their stay in what was then called the British or Indian Northwest Frontier. In keeping with their missionary zeal, a small two-room dispensary was built some 100 yards to the right of this Anglican place of worship. The clinic still gets a visiting doctor on some weekends from the Bach Christian Hospital at Qalandarabad, midway between Abbottabad and Mansehra.

The church at Thandiani is a picture of neglect. Locals selling tea, food and groceries in the few shops clustered around the church do not remember when a service of any nature was last held inside its penurious hall. As one peeps through its broken glass windows, a time-worn rug can be seen spread on the potholed floor. Its wooden pews look rickety. It does not even have a lectern. Underneath its tin-covered sloping roof, there is little on the bland walls except a curtain with some words of universal wisdom on it. And yet some tourists seem to have made blatant attempts at knocking one of its windows off its hinges out of mere curiosity, leaving the job half finished out of frustration.

There are a number of awe-inspiring churches hidden away in the mountains upcountry

For some years, two elderly nuns also acting as compounders, resided in the dispensary during their summer sojourns on the mountaintop, but not anymore. One of them is reported to have died while the other is said to have departed for her country of origin. These days its broken windowpanes tell a tale of poor living conditions and an acute lack of sanitation.






The Holy Trinity Church in Murree


The serene hill station of Thandiani has transformed during the last three decades into a dirty little bazaar, thronged mostly by domestic tourists from Punjab and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. These tourists, finding little of what they revel in at the Mall in Murree, find the place quite below their expectations. Water on the mountaintop is scarce if not altogether nonexistent, which together with the unavailability of proper hotels, drives most visitors away. They loiter on this narrow mountain strip for an hour or two and after feasting on _pakoras_ fried on kerosene stoves, depart for the more happening places in the region.

The highest altitude point in the Himalayas, Thandiani is not a place for revellers. Unaccustomed to the heat of the plains, the British civil and military administrators serving in this part of India developed Thandiani as a summer retreat for themselves and their families. Before the present road was built, British officers would transport their families to the mountaintop in palanquins. The tall conifers found in such abundance on the mountaintops in the Himalayas including Thandiani, Nathiagali, Dungagali, Ayubia and Murree were all planted during the times of the British. These trees constitute our most prized heritage.

All these quaint churches would have attracted foreign tourists only if our tourism policies had been a little more imaginative in preserving and creating them as tourist attractions.

Similarly, until quite recently most of the land on the mountaintops, in what was earlier known as the Frontier, was in the ownership of the Diocese of Peshawar. Perhaps the same was true in the case of Murree which has the highest number of churches built along the perimeters of the Mall. By the look of things, it appears that in future the Diocese of Peshawar would be left in charge of only about half a dozen churches at Thandiani, Nathiagali, Dungagali and Ayubia as private landowners have seized a major chunk of the prized land.





interior view of The Holy Trinity Church, Murree


The church at Nathiagali is by all estimates the most photographed place of worship in the mountains. With its wooden structure, perennially painted in black with its towering spire, it offers a panoramic view and numerous photo-points to the tourists looking for recreation near it. There is a small rectory behind the main hall that presently serves as a lodging unit for its forlorn-looking watchman. The good-natured watchman normally lets the tourists enter the church. Most of these churches and particularly those at Dungagali, Ayubia and Murree were built in the Gothic style of architecture.

Some four kilometres to the east of Nathiagali, the wood and stone church at Dungagali stands next to the Mukshpuri Hotel. The main building of the hotel built in 1880 was reduced to ashes in a blaze some four months ago. The proximity of the church to the hotel is of significance since the hotel with its famed dancing hall served as the central point of congregation for the English officers in the old days. The church narrowly survived the high rising flames of the blaze which was put down after great effort but not before it had devoured an invaluable piece of heritage.

Relatively hidden from public view, the church at Ayubia is nestled among one of the most beautiful spots. The location is nevertheless quite well-known to the domestic tourists of the Christian faith who use its expansive lawns for picnics -- and leave it littered afterwards. With its purpose-built rectory, a couple of lodging units, an old-fashioned staircase made from iron that takes one up to an attic, and even an old piano, the grand old church at Ayubia must have served as a complete administrative set-up during its heyday.





St Mathew’s Church in Nathiagali


It takes little imagination to transport oneself to past when the echo of psalms and hymns recited in Latin would rise from the grand stone building of the church in Ayubia. Ironically, the present generation of Christians use the precincts of the church more as an advantageous place for tourism and picnicking.

All these quaint churches would have attracted foreign tourists only if our tourism policies had been a little more imaginative in preserving and creating them as tourist attractions. Till such imagination creeps into our effete system of bureaucracy, one can only hope that efforts would be made to conserve our irreplaceable heritage from further dilapidation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan's Hindu Community Celebrating Raksha Bandhan*



Hindu women arrange flowers during celebrations of Raksha Bandhan festival at Laxmi Narayan Temple in Karachi.








A Hindu woman performs a religious ritual with her brother at Laxmi Narayan Temple during celebrations of Raksha Bandhan festival.






Hindu woman performs a religious ritual at Laxmi Narayan Temple during celebrations of Raksha Bandhan festival.





__________________


----------



## ghazi52

*Faustin Elmer Chaudhry March 15, 1909 - March 15, 2013

*





*Faustin Elmer Chaudhry March 15, 1909 - March 15, 2013*











Took this photo in 1947, along with most Pakistan's movement photos of that era.












Took this photo in 1947, along with most Pakistan's movement photos of that era.


----------



## ghazi52

Sikh Brothers Celebrating Pakistan Independence Day in Peshawar.


----------



## ghazi52

The Parsi Dar-e-Meher or Agyari (Fire Temple) is located on Dr Daud Pota Road *Karachi Saddar* and was constructed in 1948.



















*PARSI DAR-E-MEHER OR AGYARI (FIRE TEMPLE)
SIGHTS/LANDMARKS*

The H.J. Behrana Parsi Dar-e-Meher is Karachi’s largest atishgah (fire temple), adorned with motifs inspired by Iranian architecture. Today, the building stands out amidst its dilapidated surroundings, shining bright in the spring sunshine, adorned with engravings of the _faravahar_ (a winged figure that represents Zoroastrianism). Although the temple is the venue where Parsis from across the city congregate to pray daily, it is most frequented on Nauroz.

Among the oldest communities of Karachi, The Parsis established their Tower of Silence (burial ground) in 1847 and Atishgah (fire temple) a year later. Overlooking Dr. Daudpota Road, set back from the road, is the Parsi Dar-e-Meher, kept in immaculate condition. You can enjoy the building from the outside, but will not be allowed to enter because the Fire Temple is open only to the Parsi community. 

Parsi Dar-e-Meher is worship place for Zoroastrians and is at times also referred to as ‘fire temple’. The temple is one of the oldest architecture of the city. The fire temple has sacred fire burning continuously, and legend goes that some of the fires have been kept alive for centuries. From an architectural perspective the temple is divided into halls: the main hall that is used for congregation and special ceremonies, and small rooms known as anteroom and atishgah (inner most room where the fire is ablaze).


----------



## ghazi52

War heroes of Pakistan belonging to the Christian community


----------



## ghazi52

A real proud moment for whole Pakistani Christian community as Sidra Anwar has been appointed as Lahore’s Assistant Commissioner. She is also the Captain by rank in Pakistan Army.






She is not the first Pakistani Christians girl who making her community proud there are many more stories in the pipeline.


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Sikh Community in Peshawer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Hinglaj Hindu Pilgrimage journey
*











_


----------



## ghazi52

Gurdawara Sahab Ji Bhai Joga Singh, Peshawar, February 1942.


----------



## ghazi52

Maj Hercharn Singh, first Sikh officer of Pakistan Army got married today at Darbar Panja Sahib, Hasan Abdal. A number of serving and retired officers of Pakistan Army attended the marriage ceremony. COAS in his message also extended his good wishes for his matrimonial life 
Maj Hercharn Singh was commissioned in Pakistan Army in 2007. Pak Army remains a symbol of national integration and respects rights of religious minorities in Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

Second book.







First book






“I experienced nothing but love in Pakistan,” says Amardeep Singh, author of “Lost Heritage” photo-travelogue


----------



## Viny

ghazi52 said:


> *Hinglaj Hindu Pilgrimage journey
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



Serious attention needed for improving the infrastructure. Water is almost dried up due to insane sucking off ground water.


----------



## saurav jha

Nice thread. Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Supreme Court orders cement factory to refill Katas Raj pond within a week*
December 13, 2017

The Supreme Court (SC) on Wednesday ordered Bestway Cement in Chakwal to fill up the Katas Raj temple's pond within a week.

A three-member SC bench, headed by Chief Justice of Pakistan (CJP) Mian Saqib Nisar, is hearing a suo motu case based on media reports that the Katas Raj pond is drying out due to water consumption by nearby cement factories.

The factories are reportedly draining the pond through a number of bored wells which have reduced the subsoil water level the created shortages for domestic users as well.

A Bestway Cement factory is on of the four major cement production units located in the area.

In the Wednesday hearing of the case, the bench expressed anger over the continued absence of Bestway Cement's counsel, Babar Sattar.

The bench told the Punjab government to provide details of the conditions under which the authorities had allowed the construction of cement factories in the area. The court also sought reports on the environmental pollution factories cause in the area.

The prosecution claims that the cement factories in the Katas Raj temple area have worsened the risks of breast cancer and respiratory diseases among people living nearby due to their activities.

"We will not allow cement factories to operate at the cost of people's health," the chief justice declared on Wednesday.

The SC had also expressed dismay over the absence of representations of Hindu deities in the historic Sri Ram and Hanuman temples in the complex and sought an explanation from the Evacuee Trust Property Board (ETPB) in this regard a day earlier.

The ETPB, which oversees the temple's affairs, had informed the SC that representations of Hindu deities had been removed from the temples on fears of reprisal attacks following the demolition of the Babri Mosque in India in 1992.

The temples were then locked up to prevent desecration that might be caused by wild jackals and bats in the area.

The court was perturbed to learn that Hindu pilgrims who visited the holy site had to bring their own idols to perform their rituals.

The authorities had later requested an Indian political leader to donate some idols, but it was not granted, the ETPB chairman said in a written response.

The chairman also claimed that no religious services are held in Shri Ram and Hanuman temples since they are archaeological sites. The Shiv Ling (an idol of Hindu deity Shiva) was present in all temples where people come to worship, he said.

*Katas Raj temple*

*



*

The Katas Raj temple is one of the Hindu community's most well-known places of worship. The name of the temple complex is a derivative of Kataksha, a Sanskrit word meaning “tearful eyes”.

According to legend, its fabled pond was formed from the the tears of Lord Shiva as he wept uncontrollably upon the death of Sati, his wife.

The pond occupies an area of two kanals and 15 marlas, with a maximum depth of 20 feet.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*














Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa joined Christian community at Christ Church, Rawalpindi *to take part in Christmas Celebrations. The congregation welcomed COAS and thanked him for sharing the festivity. COAS wished *Merry Christmas to entire Christian community in Pakistan.* He acknowledged role of Christian brethren not only towards creation of Pakistan but also for their contributions towards its progress. He appreciated role of various institutions in the fields of education, health and public welfare being managed by christian community across Pakistan. He especially acknowledged their contributions in defence of motherland as part of Pakistan Armed Forces.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Merry Christmas to all, May the spirit of the Christmas fill your home with peace, joy and love.

Santa Claus on camel in Islamabad in 1970.







Christmas celebration in Rawalpindi December 1915.


----------



## ghazi52

*A beautiful Sant Satram Dham Hindu temple in Dharaki, Sindh

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

The Ministry of Religious Affairs and Interfaith Harmony on Wednesday celebrated Holi,


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan's Hindu Community celebrates Holi


----------



## ghazi52

Krishna Kohli elected to Senate. Krishna Kohli's election is particularly historic: she will be the first Dalit woman to sit in Pakistan's Senate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparten

Defence.pk members can congratulate the new Senator on her Twitter. @KishooLal


----------



## ghazi52

Krishna Kumari Kohli






*Krishna Kumari: First Hindu Dalit female senator in Pakistan*









The 39-year-old Hindu Dalit woman was elected on Saturday in the Muslim-majority country.

Kohli, born into a poor peasant family in Nagarparkar village in Sindh, was nominated by the Bilawal Bhutto Zardari-led PPP for the minority Senate seat last month. 

According to the report, the PPP had first elected the non-Muslim Dalit Senator in 2009. Kohli is the sixth non-Muslim candidate for parliament nominated by the opposite party. Ratna Bhagwandas Chawla was the first Hindu woman nominated for a seat.

Kohli joined the PPP as a social activist and actively worked for the rights of Thar’s marginalised communities.
Kohli is a multi-dimensional person with multiple interests. She not only represents her province, but has worked as a human rights activist on issues of women’s rights, bonded labour and sexual harassment at the workplace.

“Married at the age of 16, Kumari pursued her education after her marriage, earning a postgraduate degree in sociology,’’.

Her forefathers were freedom fighters of 1857 liberation war against the British force. Her brother Veerji Kohli, a PPP leader and Union Council chairman, is a noted human rights activist.


----------



## ghazi52

Sacred Heart Cathedral, Lahore


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan’s first Dalit senator Krishna Kohli honoured in Islamabad*







Krishna Kohli and Veerji Kohli, a community leader from Tharparkar thanked the institution for arranging the reception in their honour. PHOTO: FILE

ISLAMABAD: Mehergarh, a Centre of Learning on Tuesday organised a welcome reception in honour of Pakistan’s first female Dalit senator, Krishna Kohli.

The newly-elected senator and Veerji Kohli, a community leader from Tharparkar thanked the institution for arranging the reception in their honour.

“In 2007, I got leadership training and in 2010 I started working with Dr Fouzia Saeed, a well-known social activist,” Krishna said while addressing the reception. She stressed that women need to acquire education to stand up to bring change.

A Mehergarh award was also presented to Veerji Kohli to acknowledge his ‘tireless efforts and struggle for truth, justice and equality for all’.

Veerji Kohli has been working to end bonded labour from Nagarparkar and has freed a large number of families from illegal bondage.

Pakistan Peoples Party (PPP) elected Krishna to the upper house of parliament on women’s reserved seat. Both Krishna and Veerji have been closely associated with Mehergarh on many levels.

They started their activist careers after attending a two-month residential Youth Leadership Training programme at the Mehergarh Centre. The aforementioned training has produced hundreds of young leaders from across the country.

The speakers hailed Krishna Kohli’s election as a good omen for the religious minorities of the country.


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab Assembly unanimously passes landmark bill to regulate Sikh marriages*


The Punjab Assembly on Wednesday unanimously passed the Punjab Sikhs Anand Karaj Marriages Act 2017, a bill that will provide legal status to Sikh marriages in the province.

The bill was tabled by provincial minister Sardar Ramesh Singh Arora in 2017 and was signed by Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif last week. The passing of the bill has effectively repealed the Anand Marriage Act, 1909 that was passed under British rule.

The bill, a copy of which is available with _Dawn.com_, will come into force immediately after it has been approved by the governor. Once the bill has been approved, every Sikh marriage that took place before the bill came into force would also gain legal status.

According to the bill, a marriage ceremony, or Anand Karaj — which is defined as "the lawful union of a Sikh male and Sikh female" — will be performed in accordance with the religious practices as permitted in the Sikh religious text Guru Granth Sahib. The ceremony would be performed by a male or female called a "Granthi" who would read out from Guru Granth Sahib.

A "marriage deed", a legal document authorising the matrimonial union, will then be issued by a registrar who will be appointed by the Punjab government.

If a marriage certificate is not issued after the ceremony has taken place, it must be "reported" to the registrar by the Granthi who "solemnised the marriage".

MPA Arora, who presented the bill in the assembly, claimed that "Pakistan [will be] the only country in the world that would register Sikh marriages" once the bill is passed.

Previously, the records of Sikh marriages were maintained in a Gurdwara.


*What is the Punjab Sikhs Anand Karaj Marriages Act?*

The bill not only allows the registration of Sikh marriages with the provincial government but also lays down legal guidelines for those eligible for marriage, rules for dissolution and child support or "maintenance" following a dissolution.

According to the bill, any marriage ceremony that takes place between a Sikh male and female would be recognised by the government as long as the bride and groom are:


Of sound mind and not below the age of 18 years


they enter into marriage contract with their free and full consent


are not related to each other in any degree of consanguinity or affinity which, according to the customary law of Sikhs, renders the marriage between them unlawful.

In case a "party" seeks to dissolve the marriage, he/she must submit a written note to the chairman — head of a union council, union administration or municipal committee or any official that has been authorised by the government to "discharge the functions of the Chairman under the Act" — as well as their partner.

The chairman would then have to constitute an "arbitration council" within 30 days of receiving the note, in order to facilitate reconciliation between the couple. However, if "reconciliation is not effected within 90 days from the date of the notice", the chairman will have to declare the marriage as dissolved and issue a Certificate of the Dissolution of Marriage.

Following the dissolution, either party will have the right to file an application in court for an "order for maintenance payment and/or a lump sum payment for themselves or for a dependent child of the marriage".


----------



## insight-out

*Pope meets Pakistan’s bishops*
Pakistani bishops on their ‘ad limina’ visit to Rome, were received by Pope Francis in the Vatican, 15 March. Archbishop Joseph Coutts spoke about the meeting.




Pope Francis meeting Pakistan's Catholic bishops int he Vatican on 15 March, 2018. (Vatican Media)

By Robin Gomes
Pope Francis welcomed visiting Pakistani Catholic bishops in the Vatican on Thursday, making them feel at home but showed great concern for the tiny Catholic community that is facing difficulties in the predominantly Muslim nation. 

Members of the Pakistan Catholic Bishops’ Conference (PCBC) are currently in Rome on what is called the “ad limina” visit. Heads of dioceses make such visits every 5 years or so to report on the state of their jurisdictions. 

PCBC president, Bishop Joseph Arshad of Faisalabad led four other Pakistani bishops in concelebrating Holy Mass with Pope Francis Thursday morning and later meeting him in a group. 

It was a “wonderful feeling meeting the Pope” because the serious encounter was held in a very “informal atmosphere,” Archbishop Joseph Coutts of Karachi told Vatican News. 

*Feeling at home*

Arch. Coutts said that unlike the last “ad limina” in 2008, this meeting was more informal where the Pope reminded them they were all bishops, he being the Bishop of Rome. It was “like a chat” but the bishops brought out “serious problems”.

The Holy Father was keen to know about the situation in the Church. But what pleased most Arch. Coutts was the way Pope made them feel at home. In a lighter mood at a particular point, the Pope said there was drinking water available, and if needed, there was a toilet nearby.

*Concern for Pakistan’s Christians*

However, Archbishop of Karachi said that they also talked about serious issues. *One could see the concern on the Pope’s face regarding the negative feeling about Pakistan abroad, especially with issues such as terrorism, and how they were coping with the situation.*

*Being Christian in non-Christian milieau*

The bishops told the Pope that they had a “lot of challenges” but there was also hope. The Catholic Church is contributing much to society and to the development of the country, especially through education, hospitals and other charitable works such as with the handicapped and drug addicts. All these are a witness to their faith and what it means “to be a Christian in a non-Christian milieu.” The bishops pointed out that Catholic institutions are open to everyone, not just Christians.

*Dialogue of life*
The Holy Father also encouraged the bishops in inter-religious dialogue, which the archbishop said comes “quite natural” to the Church in Pakistan. However, this consists more in “a dialogue of life” rather than in discussions and lectures. He said it is “sharing of our lives and common problems” and other issues like education. 

As a case in point, the 72-year old archbishop spoke about the Holy Family Hospital in his Archdiocese of Karachi, where most of the doctors were Muslims. There were a few Hindus but no Catholics. This way, he said, they were working together to respond to the “common human needs.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Churches in Pakistan














The Sacret Heart Cathedral in Lahore, designed by Belgian architect Edouard Dobbeleers. 


From the mountains of Malakand -- home to what was once British India's northernmost church -- to the southern seaport of Karachi, Pakistan has numerous examples of outstanding Christian architecture.








The Sacret Heart Cathedral is praised for its interior and is jammed with worshippers on Sundays. Credit: Isambard Wilkinson








Inside the bell tower of Cathedral Church of Lahore. Credit: Isambard Wilkinson

Judged by some architecture critics to be almost a pastiche of the Early English style, the church features mellow stained-glass windows and a lavish golden altar, giving it the soaring serenity of an English provincial cathedral. The structure is beautifully rounded off with a semi-circular ambulatory, illuminated by colored trefoil windows with the deep richness of the medieval designs they mimic.

Among the cathedral's many treasures are carvings, bells, chapels and memorials to long-dead dignitaries of the British Raj. But while the building has been dubbed "the greatest shrine to the Raj in its heroic age" by Jan Morris, an acclaimed writer on British-Indian architecture, it is more than a grand imperial reliquary.

This Cathedral is very much a living church. Sunday services are packed and Mehraj receives a steady stream of parishioners seeking his guidance.

The cathedral school is also fully attended. Pakistan's Christian schools, which have educated much of the country's leadership, have an excellent reputation, and most of the school's pupils are in fact Muslim.
Mehraj said that the standard of education here reflects the building's ethos, which he sees as one of "no compromise."








Children attend school at the Cathedral Church in Lahore. Credit: Isambard Wilkinson

"The design of the building made no compromises to local conditions, except perhaps in using red brick instead of stone, which was a question of what was available locally," Mehraj said. "Even with the renovations we have carried out -- such as to the leaking roof, which was finished in 2008 -- there was no compromise to the original spirit of the design."
By contrast the writer and former Lahore resident, Rudyard Kipling, thought British buildings' lack of compromise reflected the colonists' apartness -- an architectural "shut-upness," as opposed to Eastern "spaciousness," as he put it.


*Biryani on St Patrick's Day*







An interior shot of St Patrick's Catholic cathedral in Karachi. Credit: Isambard Wilkinson


St Patrick's Roman Catholic cathedral in Karachi also sequesters a vibrant congregation. Made from local stone and erected in 1881 on the site of a chapel built for the Irish Catholic troops who conquered Sindh province, St Patrick's is all spires and high lancet windows.
But its design is far more dominating and proportionally solid than the aforementioned cathedral in Lahore.
Built in the high Gothic style, the church's construction echoed the growing importance of Catholics -- many of whom came from the former Portuguese colony of Goa to work on the newly arrived railway -- in Pakistan's Christian community, according to Karachi architect and heritage expert Yasmin Lari.
The building's imposing facade is utilitarian but its interior is rich with vaulting, stained-glass windows, marble paving and life-size statues that give it "color and beauty," Lari said.






































































































........


----------



## ghazi52

...............



























St Patrick's Cathedral in Karachi was erected in 1881 and is made using local stone. Credit: Zahra Jamshed



"The design was obviously inspired by the cathedrals of medieval England," she added. "Its tri-pointed arched windows follow the pattern of those in Ely Cathedral (Cambridgeshire) and the twin spires appear simplified versions of those in Lichfield Cathedral (Staffordshire)."

The parish priest Father Mario Rodrigues, whose family originally came from Goa, said that on Good Fridays, up to 8,000 people attend a service held outside in the church's large precinct.
The Irish may have left, but St Patrick's Day is still celebrated with gusto, he added.
"Some people dress in green," he said. "But no one drinks Guinness. We celebrate by flying kites and eating biryani."













Interior of the Holy Trinity Cathedral in Karachi. Credit: Isambard Wilkinson

Consecrated in 1855, Holy Trinity was built as a garrison church. Its tower, once five-stories high, was likened to a giraffe by a 19th-century observer -- and disparaged as "a grotesque campanile" by Jan Morris.

"It used to serve as a lighthouse signaling to ships coming into harbor," said Josiah. "But the top floors vibrated in the wind, so in 1904 they knocked down two levels."
Set in gardens bordered with privet hedges and rose beds, the church is entered via an elegantly carved Romanesque arch. Inside, on the walls of its somber nave, memorials commemorate colonial-era soldiers and officials.














Pakistani Christians gather after attending a Christmas mass outside the Sacred Heart Cathedral Church in Lahore. 


Lahore's other great church, Sacred Heart Cathedral, faces similar


----------



## ghazi52

*Christians celebrate Easter with religious zeal across Pakistan*

Easter commemorates the day followers believe Jesus was resurrected in Jerusalem 2,000 years ago.


Christian community on Sunday celebrated Easter with fullest traditional religious zeal and fervour across the country. The religious festival commemorates the day followers believe Jesus was resurrected in Jerusalem 2,000 years ago.

Special services were hosted at different places where the Christian community attended special prayers for salvation, and for the progress and prosperity of Pakistan.

Punjab Minister for Human Rights and Minorities Affairs Khalil Tahir Sandhu felicitated Christians on Easter, saying the day has great importance for the community.

He said all religious minorities enjoy equal rights under the Constitution of Pakistan. The minister said there was a great need to follow the teachings of Jesus Christ to promote love, peace and sacrifice.






Christian devotees holding candles while attending an Easter vigil mass at the Sacred Heart Church in Lahore. — AFP






Christian devotees holding candles while attending an Easter vigil mass at the Sacred Heart Church in Lahore. — AFP






Christian devotees holding candles while attending an Easter vigil mass at the Sacred Heart Church in Lahore. — AFP






Christian attend Easter mass at the Christ Church in Karachi. ─AFP






Christians attend Easter mass at the Sacred Heart Cathedral Church in Lahore. —AFP






Christians attend Easter mass at the Sacred Heart Cathedral Church in Lahore. —AFP






Christians attend Easter mass at the Sacred Heart Cathedral Church in Lahore. —AFP






Christians hold candles while attending midnight Easter service at St. Patrick church in Karachi, on March 31, 2018. —AP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The marhi of Swai Gir in Shahdadpur, a town in South Sindh with a Hindu population, represents heterodox traditions and practices still thriving in Pakistan













hidden away in old lahore..


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan's Buddha, bombed partially in 2007, Now restored
*


----------



## ghazi52

..


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan’s town Mithi where Hindus celebrate Muharram | BBC NEWS PUNJABI*


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan non-muslim Shaheeds in defence of the nation
*


----------



## ghazi52

Kartarpur Border Opening 

*Complete Design, layout and procedures............................ *


----------



## ghazi52

Gurdwara Bhuman Shah
Depalpur , Okara









*Bhoman Shah: Gurdwara of Bhumman Shah*

Baba Bhumman Shah was a prominent sadhu of Udasi Sikhs born in 1687 and died in 1762. Udasi sect of Sikhs was quite popular in 19th century and had a large following in Punjab. Baba Bhumman Shah is still revered for his spiritual teachings among many Sikhs and Hindus. 

There was not just a palace of a marvellous architecture, but also a big gurdwara complex. It is located at 30° 31' 48.53" N, 73° 39' 23.13" E. It is almost 150 kms from Lahore and 45 kms from Okara, 17 kms from Depalpur on Haveli Lakha road. 






Eastern side of the haveli. 





View from the gurdwara. 






View from the roof of the gurdwara. 





Another view of the haveli. 





An entrance to the haveli. 






A door inside the haveli. 






Interior portions of the haveli.

Date of construction of this haveli, according to Mr Iqbal Qaiser on a website allaboutsikhs.com, was constructed in 1910. It was a pleasant surprise to see this gurdwara in such a good condition and not occupied. I was told that Sikhs still come to this gurdwara and a couple of years ago a large number of them came here to offer their prayers. 







Main entrance of the gurdwara Baba Bhumman Shah. 







View of the courtyard of gurdwara Bhumman Shah.






A beautiful building in the gurdwara Bhumman Shah.






Another view.






Interior of the main prayer hall. 







View from the gallery of the prayer hall.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*5 gurdwaras that could be made part of Kartarpur Corridor*

Five Sikh shrines in Pakistani Punjab with historical links to Guru Nanak and the other gurus now lie forgotten.

Haroon Khalid







It has been referred to as the most dangerous border in the world.

Heavily militarised on both sides, the India-Pakistan border is completely fenced, with high-powered floodlights. On the late flight from Lahore to Karachi, when the weather is clear, one can see these lights run deep into the night.

Every day, hundreds of visitors gather at the Wagah border for the flag-lowering ceremony, which sees Indian and Pakistan soldiers put on an elaborate and aggressive show, with pumping chests and flying boots.

Further north, on the Line of Control and the working boundary, both armies frequently engage in firing, with unarmed civilians caught in the middle.

Here, and also in other parts of the border, these villagers are looked at with suspicion amid a perennial fear of cross-border infiltration. Occasionally, an uninformed visitor mistakenly crosses the border and finds himself languishing in jail on the other side for years.

But sometimes, the same border can be a site of reconciliation, of peace.

Standing about four kilometres from the India-Pakistan border, the Gurdwara Kartarpur Sahib, in the past few days, has managed to do just that.

With the construction of the planned peace corridor, the _gurdwara_ would become a remarkable anomaly in the otherwise hostile context of the India-Pakistan border.

The peace corridor will connect this shrine in Pakistan’s Punjab province that is said to be the final resting place of Guru Nanak to Dera Baba Nanak in the Indian state of Punjab.

While the peace corridor itself is a much-needed step, it should serve as the starting point for several other such initiatives.

There are at least five other _gurdwaras_ in Punjab, Pakistan, all historically significant and associated with either Guru Nanak or the other Sikh gurus, situated right on the border that in the days to come could also be incorporated into the peace corridor discussions.






Indian Sikhs may soon get easy passage to the Gurdwara Kartarpur Sahib in Narowal district.—Iqbal Qaiser


*Commemorating Nanak, Bhai Mardana*

About 25 km from Lahore is the historical village of Jahman, which came into existence in the 13th century, according to British land survey reports.

Just a little outside the village lies Gurdwara Rori Sahib, a lone structure atop a small mound. A sacred pool that was once constructed next to this shrine has become a dirty pool of water.

It is believed that Guru Nanak often came to Jahman, which was not far from his maternal village of Dera Chahal, with his Muslim companion Bhai Mardana. The two would often sit, singing songs, on the mound, where later the _gurdwara_ was built to commemorate them.

The “Rori” in the shrine’s name comes from shards of pottery that were found in abundance on this archaeological mound.

I first visited the _gurdwara_ in 2008, a few days after the Mumbai terror attacks. India-Pakistan relations were at their lowest then and there was a real fear that war might break out.

As I stood inside the _gurdwara_, observing the remains of the frescoes depicting the 10 Sikh gurus inside the dome of the shrine, I heard a couple of fighter jets in the sky.

We later found out these were Indian war planes that had entered Pakistani airspace for a short while. The border is only a few kilometres from here. Standing on the roof of the _gurdwara_, I could see the tops of buildings on the Indian side.






Gurdwara Rori Sahib stands atop a mound where Guru Nanak and Bhai Mardana are believed to have sat and sung songs.—Photo by the author


A short distance from here, along the border, is Ghavindi, another historical village believed to have been frequented by Guru Nanak and Bhai Mardana on their journeys from Dera Chahal to Sultanpur Lodhi, where Guru Nanak first found employment.

Outside the village, the first Sikh guru is said to have found refuge under a grove of lahura (desert teak) trees. The _gurdwara_ that came up at this site is a modest structure, with a single room and a small dome, hidden in the trees.

There are two platforms for sitting — the higher one representing Guru Nanak and the other, slightly lower, representing Bhai Mardana.

Straw and salt had been placed on the platforms, perhaps by villagers, to whom the shrine still held some sort of spiritual significance.

The most dangerous border in the world is just a kilometre from here.

*Once splendid, now forgotten*

South of Jahman and Ghavindi, in Kasur district, lie the remains of two historical _gurdwaras_ associated with the third Sikh guru, Amar Das.

These are the only _gurdwaras_ associated with Guru Amar Das in Pakistan.

The first of the abandoned _gurdwaras_ is located in Tergay village, a few kilometres from the border. A long structure with a white dome, it stands on an empty ground.

It is believed that the guru was on his way to Kasur when he was welcomed by the people of this village, who requested him to stay with them.

Tying his horse to a tree, the guru is believed to have accompanied the villagers. The _gurdwara_ was later built at the place where the guru reportedly tied his horse.

A short distance from this _gurdwara_, in the village of Qadiwind, are the remains of Gurdwara Bhai Bahlol, named after a devotee of Guru Amar Das who is said to have built a water tank here to commemorate the guru’s visit.

Travelling further north along the border, one will come across the historical village of Padhana, where the first settlers can be traced to the 11th century, according to the British land survey reports.

Here, right at the entrance of the village, lie the remains of what once was a splendid _gurdwara_. A spacious structure with a vast vacant ground around it, there was a giant lock at the entrance to the complex the day I visited the village.

This is one of several _gurdwaras_ in Pakistani Punjab associated with the sixth Sikh guru, Guru Hargobind. The guru is believed to have arrived in Padhana, a prominent village, on the exhortation of its residents. Later, his devotees constructed a _gurdwara_ in his name.

Barely a kilometre from the border, this shrine is now a pitiful sight compared to the freshly painted _gurdwara _that stands on the other side of the divide.






The gurdwara of Guru Hargobind in Padhana village is one of several shrines dedicated to the* sixth Sikh guru.*

The fate of these _gurdwaras_ would have been drastically different had Cyril Radcliffe, the architect of the India-Pakistan boundary, changed the lines on his page by a centimetre or two.

Instead of being part of a thriving pilgrimage, as they were meant to be, they are today a sad reminder of the division of history that Partition ensured.

With the *Kartarpur Sahib Corridor,* however, there is some hope that perhaps one day, these _gurdwaras_ too can have similar corridors, allowing thousands of devotees to connect, once again, with the heritage of the gurus.

*
Haroon Khalid* has an academic background in anthropology from Lums.


----------



## ghazi52

*1500 Year Old Panchmukhi Hanuman Mandir in Karachi
*


----------



## ghazi52

A Rare piece of Jain Art in Lahore.

Jain Pilgrimage Scene on Marble Plaque.

Date: 17th century A.C.E.

Jain Mandir Gujranwala Punjab Pakistan 

This marble plaque decorated with both in relief and paint, depicts holiest scene of Jaina site of Temple of Gujranwala and further transferred to Lahore Museum after 1947. The entire painting follows typical Rajisthana style.


----------



## ghazi52

Nani mandir surroundings, Hinglaj


----------



## ghazi52

*Darbar Sahib Halani, Sindh, 
*


----------



## TMA

Samurai_assassin said:


> There is a beautiful church in Rawalpindi. I remember a British Sikh youth who made the journey to Pakistan to visit his faiths holy shrines. He had many misconceptions about Pakistan due to the mogul era and a few mishaps with British Pakistanis. His opinions instantly changed when he visited Pak Punjab. Everybody he met was polite and respectful, he faced no hostilities. Unfortunatly when he came back to the UK a few months later he was murdered. There were personally issues going on which tragically ended his life.


Hopefully not murdered by a Muslim...


----------



## Samurai_assassin

TMA said:


> Hopefully not murdered by a Muslim...


He was murdered by fellow Sikhs


----------



## ghazi52

*Tribal way: Lone church in South Waziristan continues services*
Our Correspondent / Shahabullah Yousafzai
December 26, 2018







A man decorates a Christmas tree at the St. John Cathedral Church ahead of Christmas celebrations in Peshawar, 

PESHAWAR: On a bright chilly winter day, people of all ages are gathered in a small building greeting each other, two beaming boys Binyamin and Youzarsif are tugging their father’s jacket and asking if they can have the cake now that the sermon is over and the official cake cutting ceremony has taken place.

As soon as they get their share, the two rush out going door-to-door in this small Christian community to spread Christmas greetings like so many other children of the neighbourhood.

As young men and women were making plans for picnic trips and family parties in the neighbourhood, a young and educated youth was asking his community members to remember their district, country and especially security forces in their prayers.

These are the scenes of a Protestant Church in Wana, a town which was once a hotbed of Taliban in South Waziristan.

The Christian community has been living here for over a century. Now nestled inside a Pakistan Army base, it is the only proper Church building in the seven tribal districts. Pastor Nazir Alam’s family has been running the affairs of the church for over a hundred years. Alam expressed his pleasure that he was among the people who have been selected for spreading the message of love and peace in a volatile area like Wana, formally known as headquarters of the Taliban.

*History*

Zeeshan Alam the new Pastor and the grandson of Nazir Alam said that when missionaries came to India, they travelled the length and breadth of the region spreading the message of the Church.

During the first and second Anglo-Afghan War some of the missionaries accompanying the British-India Army decided to stay behind in the buffer zone between Afghanistan and India now known to the world as Fata.

They continued to serve their missionary duties and today, every tribal district has a Church, said Pastor Zeeshan Alam. However, in North Waziristan there are two Churches, one in Miranmshah and the other in Razmak.

Population wise, Khyber tribal district is home to the largest and the oldest Christian community in the tribal areas, Pastor Alam said.

According to a report released by the government of Pakistan on the state of minorities, there were some 50,000 minorities living in ex-Fata region.

These include 20,000 Sikh, 20,000 Christians and 10,000 thousand Hindus.

According to a report published by an independent Fata Minorities Protection Group, none of the minority community member has been injured, abducted nor their houses ever damaged even during the Taliban occupation in the previous Fata.

The report stated: “no one has been hurt, killed, abducted for ransom or his or her house been razed to ground, however, few families have been displaced on the directives of the Pastor.”

*Professions*

Wrong notions have been associated with the minorities about their professions, especially with the Christians. But in ex-Fata most of the businesses and marketplaces are occupied by these minorities. Sikh community are mostly associated with trade and business all the way from Bajaur to South Waziristan. The Hindu community is famous as grocers and their centuries old Ayurveda medicine. Tribal people have more trust in herbal medicine of the local experts than the tablets and capsules of multinational companies.

The Hindus are also famous for trade in cloth and garments.

The Christians are more literate among the minorities and enjoying government jobs in the district administration office.

In the settled districts, they live in worst of the localities, but in the tribal areas, they are housed in highly protected government colonies.

In the past, the political agents were responsible for ensuring that all Christian children get education.

Arshad Masih who works with the South Waziristan administration as computer operator for years said: “Nurses from our community were tending to injured soldiers in Razmak during the war on militancy.”

*Minorities under Taliban*

“Even in the Taliban era, our services in our Churches continued,” said North Waziristan Pastor Yousaf Masih, who hails from DI Khan.

The state was no doubt responsible for our security, but the Taliban too had given special permission for Church services, Masih told The Express Tribune.

“The security forces went out of the way to protect us and would time and again ask us to avoid unnecessary traveling during the unrest,” he said.

While the services were uninterrupted, our pastor was travelling from DI Khan to the militancy-hit area, but no one ever bothered him not even the militants.” Masih said.

The pastors of North and South Waziristan in their respective sermons asserted that the Christian people are as much Pakistani as any other community living in this country, and that they should not hesitant to sacrifice their lives if it comes to protecting our motherland.

Special prayers were offered for the stability Pakistan in Christmas services held across the tribal districts.


----------



## ghazi52

*New tunnel to lead straight to Nankana Sahib*

LAHORE: To facilitate Sikh pilgrims, a tunnel will be constructed from the railway track to the Gurdwara Kartarpur in Nankana Sahib.

Lahore Division Commissioner Dr Mujtaba Piracha said that in order to ensure the hassle-free entry of Sikh pilgrims to the Gurdwara of Baba Guru Nanak Sahib, a tunnel will be constructed. It will not only provide direct entry of Sikh pilgrims, but will also ensure their security and that of locals.

Presiding over a meeting on Saturday, Piracha said the proposed tunnel would be 205 metres long and 15 to 16 metres wide. He added a large number of Sikh pilgrims were being expected to attend the 550th birth anniversary celebrations of Baba Guru Nanak Sahib in 2019.


----------



## ghazi52

*In a first, Pakistan appoints Hindu woman as civil judge*

January 28, 2019






Suman Bodani from Shahdadkot clears examination for judicial officers with flying colours. PHOTO: FILE

For the first time in Pakistan’s judicial history a woman belonging to the Hindu community has been appointed as a civil and judicial magistrate.

Suman Bodani, hailing from Sindh’s Shahdadkot district, was declared eligible for the post after passing her judicial officers’ examination with flying colours – 

Speaking to a foreign news outlet, Bodani said she belonged to an underdeveloped rural area of Sindh, where she witnessed poor struggling to cope with various challenges life throws at them. “They cannot even afford to lodge cases, and that is the reason behind my decision of joining law [studies] so I can bring justice to them,” she was quoted as saying.

After completing her intermediate from her native town Shahdadkot, Bodani persuaded law and acquired Bachelor of Laws (LLB) degree from Hyderabad and Master of Laws (LLM) from Shaheed Zulfikar Ali Bhutto Institute of Science and Technology (SZABIST) in Karachi.

Bodani also said she faced resistance form her own community as they did not like girls working in the law field. However, her family including her father and siblings extended their full support to her. “My family did not pay any heed to what people would say and helped me achieve my goal.”

Last year, Justice Syeda Tahira Safdar made history after becoming the first woman chief justice of a high court in the country.

She was also the first woman appointed as a civil judge in Balochistan and holds the distinction of being the first woman in the province appointed as a judge in the Balochistan High Court.


----------



## ghazi52

Jain Mandir or Jaina temple belongs to the Siembra Sect of Jain Religion. It is located near Chowk Bazar, near Masjid Phool Hathan, Inside Bohar Gate, Inner Walled City Multan


----------



## ghazi52

This Gurdwara is in Namak Mandi, Raja bazar, Rawalpindi 
Nirankari sect was born in this very place. Bhai Dayal Singh was the founder of this sect.
Dayal Singh used to recite the word "Narankar" and opposed idol worship.


----------



## ghazi52

Samadhi Maharaja Ranjeet Singh
Adjacent to Lahore Fort.


----------



## ghazi52

Holi festival organized at Nishtar hall in Peshawar

March 30, 2019







A function in connection with religious festival of Hindu community “Holi” was held in Peshawar this evening.

Addressing the function, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Health Minister Dr. Hisham Inamullah Khan said the minorities are enjoying equal rights in Pakistan.

He said minorities had also played a key role in creation of Pakistan.

Hisham Inamullah Khan congratulated the Hindu community on eve of their religious festival.


----------



## ghazi52

Swaminarayan Mandir (Hindu Temple) in Karachi, Pakistan by Naveed Akhtar,


----------



## ghazi52

Katas Raj Temple Complex Chakwal Punjab


----------



## ghazi52

Over 2000 Sikh Yatrees from India arrive in Lahore to participate in annual Baisakhi festival

April 12, 2019







About 2,206 Sikh pilgrims arrived in Lahore from India today to participate in the annual celebrations of Baisakhi festival to be held on Sunday at Gurdwara Panja Sahib, Hassan Abdal.

Chairman Evacuee Trust Property Board (ETPB) Tahir Ehsan, Secretary Board Tariq Wazir, Pardhan Pakistan Sikh Gurdwara Parbandhak Committee Sardar Tara Singh, local Sikh leaders and board officials received them warmly.

According to spokesman of Evacuee Trust Property Board the main ceremony of Baisakhi festival called Bhog Akhand Paath Sahib will be held at Gurdwara Panja Sahib, Hassan Abdal on April 14.

Federal Minister for Religious Affairs Pir Noor ul Haq Qadri and Chairman ETPB Tahir Ehsan will be chief guests on this occasion.


----------



## ghazi52

Sikh Yatrees visit Gurdwara Darbar Sahib Kartarpur

April 19, 2019







Sikh Yatrees visited Gurdwara Darbar Sahib Kartarpur amid tight security on Friday. 

Speaking on the occasion, Leader of Sikh Jatha Party Sardar Harvinder Singh Khalisa said Sikh Community will always remember the historic announcement of Prime Minister Imran Khan regarding establishment of Kartarpur Corridor.

He thanked Pakistani government and Evacuee Trust Property Board for making excellent arrangements for their visit.

The Sikh Yatrees will return to India through special trains after completing their visit on Sunday.


----------



## ghazi52

*Vaisakhi Festival *- Punja sahib, Hasan Abdal 2019


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi's St Jude's cathedral hosts iftar dinner for Muslim brothers*

Cardinal Joseph Coutts, named one of the 14 new cardinals by Pope Francis last year, also attends the gathering.
Naeem Sahoutara

St Jude’s cathedral echoed with _"Allah-o-Akbar"_ (God is greatest), as the fasting Muslims offered evening prayers while the Christian parishioners hurriedly arranged food for them on the tables.

Over the past few decades, chants of _"Hallelujah"_ have been filling the air in the Catholic cathedral situated in the footnote of a dry hillock in Karachi's North Nazimabad area.

Miles away from the bustling central metropolis, the lesser known Catholic cathedral set a towering example of interfaith harmony.

On Thursday evening, it arranged an iftar dinner for the Imams (prayer leaders) of different mosques and local leaders of several religious and political groups.

“This is the holy month of Ramazan, a time of blessings,” the parish priest Father Augustin Soares said as he welcomed nearly two dozen Muslim religious and political leaders.

“So, I thought we should arrange an iftar gathering for our Muslims brothers, who we live with in the area, in the month of fasting,” the 70-year-old slender-framed Goan parish priest added.






Father Augustin Soares (left) addressing the gathering. — All photos courtesy St Jude's church


St Jude’s cathedral is located in the Hussain D’Silva Town, once a posh township named after two Muslim-Christian friends and town planners.

For decades, the large dusty hillock was a scenic feature of the township largely inhabited by the Goan Christians and was a romantic dating place for young couples.

Over the past few decades, the peaceful neighborhood saw an influx of religious outfits, mostly those fleeing the hilly region of the north-western Khyber Pakhtunkhwa torn by militancy in the post-Afghanistan war following 9/11.

For them, the large range of the hillock — from Orangi Town to the Manghopir periphery — offered the same living environment as back home.

It triggered armed clashes between the Pashtun living atop the hill and the Christians living below in the adjoining Pahar Gunj slum.

Gradually, the Goans first left the township and then the country. But Father Soares stayed back and is still living in the cathedral.

On the occasion of the silver jubilee anniversary of his ordination, Father Soares decided to celebrate in a different way — with the neighbourhood Muslims.

The gesture sent a big message, as Cardinal Joseph Coutts — named one of the 14 new cardinals by Pope Francis last year — also joined in.





Cardinal Joseph Coutts (left) pictured sitting next to Father Sualeh Diego (centre).


Besides the clerics, the local leaders of the Pakistan Peoples Party, Awami National Party, the Jamaat-e-Islami, the Jamiat Ulema Pakistan-Fazl, and others attended the gathering.

Donning a long white gown and wearing a hand-knitted red cap akin to that worn by Muslims for prayer, the country representative for Rome humbly sat in the middle of the table along with Father Augustin Soares and Father Sualeh Diego.

“Sometimes, we live together, but don’t find time to meet and talk to each other,” the soft-spoken cardinal said as he opened his speech after the iftar.

“However, when we meet up, we realise that we are all creatures of _Khuda Tala_ (the Lord),” he added, appreciating parish priest Father Soares' idea.

“We all belong to this land. We are all Pakistanis. We all shares each other’s happiness and worries,” he added smilingly, underscoring the need for forging interfaith harmony in the country.





Cardinal Joseph Coutts appreciating the initiative taken by Father Soares and the spirit demonstrated by Muslims gathered at the event.


The meetup offered a rare opportunity for clerics and leaders from the two sides to engage with one another.

Dil Muhammad, the local union council’s chairman belonging to the Pakistan Peoples Party, was all praise for the initiative.

“Today’s gathering may be small, but it sends out a big message not only to this area, but to the city and to the whole country,” he remarked.

“I was just a two-year-old child, when I came here with my parents. I have not seen such a gathering in 50 years of my life,” he said as he recalled the years spent living with the Christians.

“It will send out a positive message,” Dil Muhammad added, thanking the St Jude’s priest for hosting a dinner for the fasting Muslims of the neighbourhood.

Resolving to continue the initiative in future, the political leaders promised to invite, in turn, Cardinal Joseph Coutts and his parishioners on their religious eves to jointly celebrate with them.

“Bacha Khan has taught us one thing. Humanity!” Niaz Khan, the district president of the Awami National Party, told his hosts.

“We are one. We will also invite you all to such programmes,” he added.

Thanking his guests, Cardinal Joseph Coutts appreciated the spirit demonstrated by the Muslim clerics and political leaders to promote interfaith harmony.

“I pray to the Lord to bless today’s gathering so that we all learn that we are brothers and are ready to help each other in every difficult time,” he concluded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gurdwara sacha sodha farooqabad


----------



## ghazi52

*CM Punjab lays foundation stone of Baba Guru Nanak University in Nankana Sahib*








LAHORE: Punjab Chief Minister Sardar Usman Buzdar on Friday laid the foundation stone of Baba Guru Nanak University in Nankana Sahib, which is the first of its kind in the province.

The Chief Minister was warmly received by Minister for Interior Brig (retd) Ijaz Shah, assembly members and the district administration in Nankana Sahib.

According to a handout issued here, Baba Guru Nanak University would be built on 10 acres of land with a cost of Rs.6 billion.

The university is an important step towards completion of Prime Minister's promises and would help hundreds of thousand students of Nankana Sahib district and other adjoining areas.

Usman Buzdar also inaugurated the first Tourism Development Corporation of Punjab (TDCP) motel, which had been completed with a cost of Rs 130 million to promote religious tourism in the district.

He planted a sapling and expressed satisfaction that the new facility would provide the best facilities to Sikh pilgrims and other tourists.

The Punjab government was providing the best facilities to the Sikh community at their religious places under a policy of religious harmony, he added.

The CM laid the foundation stone of a project of repair and maintenance of entry roads of the district, which would be completed with an amount of Rs 150 million.

Similarly, link road connecting the Guru Nanak University to Nankana-Warburton Road would be constructed as well.

The CM laid the foundation stone of construction of Shah Kot tehsil complex project, which would be completed with Rs 110 million.


----------



## ghazi52

*Diwali/Deepavali*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Khan lays foundation stone for Baba Guru Nanak University*






https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/app
October 28, 2019

Prime Minister Imran Khan on Monday laid the foundation-stone of Baba Guru Nanak University, to be constructed in an area of 107 acres in Nankana Sahib.

The prime minister unveiled the plaque to mark ground-breaking at a ceremony attended by Governor Punjab Chaudhry Sarwar, Chief Minister Usman Buzdar, Interior Minister Brig (retd) Ijaz Ahmed Shah, Special Assistant to PM on Information and Broadcasting Dr Firdous Ashiq Awan.

The Government of Punjab has released initial funds for the construction of university which will comprise academic blocks for various disciplines and also hostels for accommodation of students.

The step is in connection with the 550th birth anniversary celebrations of the founder of Sikh religion Baba Guru Nanak next month.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Celebrating Christmas across Pakistan*


Christmas time is here, and the Christian community across the country is celebrating the festival with great religious fervour. Here's a glimpse of the celebrations. Merry Christmas everyone!







KARACHI: December 24 - An illuminated view of Holy Trinity Church decorated with colourful lights in connection with Christmas celebrations — Photo: APP 






LAHORE: December - Christian community is busy in religious rituals at St. Anthonys Church. — Photo: Online







HYDERABAD: Dec25- Members of Christian Community busy in their religious rituals during Christmas prayer. — Photo: Online







LAHORE: December 25- Christian community is busy in religious rituals at St. Anthonys Church.— Photo: Online 







LAHORE: December 25- A woman holds her child while he wears Santa Claus dress at St. Anthonys Church. The church is decorated with colorful lights. — Photo: Online






QUETTA: December 25 - Christian Community people attend annual commemoration ceremony on the occasion of Christmas Day celebration held at Methodist Church. — Photo: PPI







PESHAWAR: December 25- Christian Community people attend annual commemoration ceremony on the occasion of Christmas Day celebration held at St. Johns Cathedral Church in Peshawar. — Photo: PPI







LAHORE: December 25- Christian community is busy in religious rituals at St. Anthonys Church. — Photo: Online


----------



## ghazi52

*Lights, prayers and hugs: Christians celebrate Christmas across Pakistan*

PM Imran Khan, opposition leaders extend Christmas wishes; special services held in churches across the country.


As Christmas celebrations kicked off around the world on Wednesday, Christians across Pakistan marked the birth of Jesus Christ with traditional festivities and holiday cheer amid tight security.

Special services were held in illuminated churches throughout the country while devotees also offered prayers for the progress and prosperity of Pakistan.

Strict security measures were taken to ensure safety of the Christian community and forces had been deployed outside churches to thwart any untoward incident.

Prime Minister Imran Khan took to Twitter to wish Christian citizens a happy Christmas.




Imran Khan

✔@ImranKhanPTI
https://twitter.com/ImranKhanPTI/status/1209727605970292737

Wishing all our Christian citizens a Happy Christmas.


President Arif Alvi wished Christians across the world and in Pakistan a merry Christmas and included a quote by Jesus regarding peace in his message.




The President of Pakistan@PresOfPakistan
https://twitter.com/PresOfPakistan/status/1209664313692172289

Merry Christmas to Christians the world over and specially to those in Pakistan, with a message of peace, according to Jesus himself who said 'Peace I leave with you and my peace I give you'.

Pope Francis in his Christmas Day message urged the world to let the light of Christmas pierce the “darkness in human hearts” that leads to religious persecution, social injustice, armed conflicts and fear of migrants.





Women greet each other after attending a Christmas Mass at a church in Lahore, Wednesday. — AP






Archbishop Sebastian Shaw leads the Christmas Day service at the Sacred Heart Cathedral in Lahore. — Reuters






Christian devotees attend Christmas Day prayers at the Sacred Heart Church in Lahore on December 25. — AFP






A policeman stands guard during Christmas Day prayers at the Sacred Heart Cathedral Church in Lahore. — AFP






People attend a Christmas Day service at the St. John's Cathedral in Peshawar. — Reuters






Children ride on a swing on Christmas Day in Islamabad. — AFP






Christian devotees attend Christmas Day prayers at Fatima Church in Islamabad on December 25. — AFP






People attend a Christmas Day service at the St. John's Cathedral in Peshawar, December 25. — Reuters






Christian devotees attend Christmas Day prayers at St. John's Cathedral Church in Peshawar. — AFP






A Christian family greet each other after attending Christmas Mass at a church in Multan on Wednesday. — AP






Christian devotees attend Christmas Day prayers at Fatima Church in Islamabad. — AFP






Christian devotees attend Christmas Day prayers at St. John's Cathedral Church in Peshawar. — AFP






A man receives holy communion during a Christmas Day service at the St. John's Cathedral in Peshawar. — Reuters






Christian devotees attend Christmas Day prayers at the Sacred Heart Church in Lahore. — AFP






A soldier stands guard on the top of a church during Christmas prayers at Methodist Church in Quetta on December 25. — AFP






Christians attend Christmas Mass at a church in Karachi, Wednesday. — AP






Christian devotees attend Christmas Day prayers at the Sacred Heart Church in Lahore. — AFP






Children ride on a toy train on Christmas Day in Islamabad on December 25. — AFP


----------



## ghazi52

*200-year-old temple returned to Hindu community in Balochistan*
*Pakistan*

Sat, Feb 08, 2020






Photo: Twitter


A 200-year old temple located in Zhob, Balochistan was handed back to the Hindu community on Thursday after 70 years.

The temple had been in the possession of one Maulana Allah Dad Kakar, who formally handed it over to a Hindu pandit during a ceremony. 

Deputy Commissioner Talha Saleem, who was present at the ceremony, expressed a desire to establish a tolerant society which accepts all religions and faiths while handing over the keys of the temple to the Hindu community, reported _Hindustan Times._

“Today is an important day in the history of Balochistan. This is an example of religious harmony. Maulana Allah Dad, the khateeb of the [local] Jama Masjid, not only supported the decision but also participated as a special guest at the ceremony,” Saleem said while addressing the crowd.

“The world should see how deeply our scholars have embraced the minority community.”

“We apologise to the minority community for the delay,” he said, assuring them that the restoration of the temple will also be completed soon.

After restoration and renovation of the building, members of the Hindu community will be able to use it as a place of worship.

The decision was met with happiness by the Hindu community in Zhob.

Saleem Jan, the chairman of the committee for the minority community in Zhob, told _Urdu News_ that it was a matter of great pleasure to visit the temple after 70 years.

“Some time ago, Balochistan High Court Chief Justice Jamal Khan Mandokhail had visited the temple when we requested that the building be handed over to the Hindu community. He had assured us and today we are thankful to the district administration and him for meeting our demand.”

According to Jan, the temple in Babu Mohalla is nearly 200 years old and was sculpted from a mountain.

Hindus had inhabited the area for centuries, but most of them migrated to India in 1947.

“About 50 Hindu families live here now. They have only one temple to go,” he said.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

ghazi52 said:


> *200-year-old temple returned to Hindu community in Balochistan*
> *Pakistan*
> 
> Sat, Feb 08, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: Twitter
> 
> 
> A 200-year old temple located in Zhob, Balochistan was handed back to the Hindu community on Thursday after 70 years.
> 
> The temple had been in the possession of one Maulana Allah Dad Kakar, who formally handed it over to a Hindu pandit during a ceremony.
> 
> Deputy Commissioner Talha Saleem, who was present at the ceremony, expressed a desire to establish a tolerant society which accepts all religions and faiths while handing over the keys of the temple to the Hindu community, reported _Hindustan Times._
> 
> “Today is an important day in the history of Balochistan. This is an example of religious harmony. Maulana Allah Dad, the khateeb of the [local] Jama Masjid, not only supported the decision but also participated as a special guest at the ceremony,” Saleem said while addressing the crowd.
> 
> “The world should see how deeply our scholars have embraced the minority community.”
> 
> “We apologise to the minority community for the delay,” he said, assuring them that the restoration of the temple will also be completed soon.
> 
> After restoration and renovation of the building, members of the Hindu community will be able to use it as a place of worship.
> 
> The decision was met with happiness by the Hindu community in Zhob.
> 
> Saleem Jan, the chairman of the committee for the minority community in Zhob, told _Urdu News_ that it was a matter of great pleasure to visit the temple after 70 years.
> 
> “Some time ago, Balochistan High Court Chief Justice Jamal Khan Mandokhail had visited the temple when we requested that the building be handed over to the Hindu community. He had assured us and today we are thankful to the district administration and him for meeting our demand.”
> 
> According to Jan, the temple in Babu Mohalla is nearly 200 years old and was sculpted from a mountain.
> 
> Hindus had inhabited the area for centuries, but most of them migrated to India in 1947.
> 
> “About 50 Hindu families live here now. They have only one temple to go,” he said.


How did the temple got under the possession of the Maulana?


----------



## ghazi52

*Hinglaj Mela
*
The devotees are busy fun celebrating while their way on to the Hinglaj Temple.
The Hinglaj festival is a grand event that the Hindu community living in Pakistan celebrate every year in Balochistan,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar


----------



## ghazi52

*Death anniversary of Hal Bevan Petman*

When Hal Bevan Petman looked at people, he really saw them. Arguably the best portrait painter who lived, painted and died in the Indian subcontinent, Petman left an indelible mark on those familiar with him and his work. His portraits exude an almost incandescent radiance, warranting more than a mere glance.

Henry Charles 'Hal' Bevan Petman, (1894-1980), was a British portrait painter who came to the Indian sub-continent in the 1920s, and made it his home.

Very few guys know this great Pakistani/British artist, he stayed through during the Partition of India and chose to reside in Pakistan, till his demise on 9 May 1980 in Rawalpindi. He painted significant civil and military personalities, landscapes and still life. His works included many Pakistan Army officers, two of whom became Pakistan's Heads of State: Field Marshal Ayub Khan and General Yahya Khan. He is buried in the Christian Graveyard in Rawalpindi, Pakistan.

Born in Barton Regis Rural District, Gloucestershire, England on 28 October 1894, to Bertram Amor Bevan-Petman (1870–1931) and Maria Minnie Bevan Petman (1869–1942), his family was of Anglo-Indian ancestry, and included prominent lawyers and judges who served at various eminent positions during the British Raj. He was educated at Clifton College, Bristol from 1908 to 1910 and resided through this period at North Town Boys House; and played cricket for the Clifton College XI at Lord's against Tonbridge in 1914. Bevan-Petman subsequently applied to and was accepted by Slade School of Fine Art in 1914, and received a two-year scholarship amounting to £35. This scholarship was then renewed in 1916. During this scholastic period he received the First Prize for Figure Painting and Figure Drawing. Furthermore, he was awarded certificates in Perspective, History of Art, Figure Drawing, and satisfied the requirements for a Diploma in Fine Art in History of Art (Painting in Spain and the Netherlands). He graduated from Slade School of Art in 1917 after being awarded a certificate in 'Painting from Life'.

Hal Bevan-Petman painted many landscapes during this era and on one occasion was commissioned by the India Tourism Office for a 'See India' poster. The mountain ranges of Kashmir appear frequently in his landscapes and are considered rare. During this time, he also taught a young Amrita Sher-Gil (1913 - 1941), who went on to become a talented Indian painter. He also had clients from Indian Royalty for whom he did portraits and the occasional risque renditions. This included the Nawab of Bahawalpur, who corresponded with Hal on a regular basis. Such commissions have remained very private,elusive and very rarely displayed. During his time in Pakistan he painted practically every notable personality and/or their spouses, ranging from Mohammad Ali Jinnah, the founder of Pakistan, various subsequent Presidents and Military Commanders. He was commissioned to paint military battle scenes which adorn the walls of various Pakistani Military Academic Institutions. He also painted several war heroes who were decorated posthumously with the Nishan-e-Haider, Pakistan's highest military award. One of the most celebrated amongst them is Major Raja Aziz Bhatti Shaheed.

He is known to have built a considerable reputation in the art scene and was commissioned by the Pakistan Army to paint many Generals, Commanders and Battle Scenes. Most of the portraits are held in Private Collections, and many adorn various Pakistan Army's Educational Institutions, Messes and Regimental Headquarters. The Ladies portraits of various socialites and influential personalities are considered romanticized renditions with almost hazily surreal backgrounds. Queen Elizabeth II was presented four paintings by the Government of Pakistan in 1961. These paintings are on display at Sandringham House and are part of the Royal Collection.

He died on 9 May 1980 and is buried in the Rawalpindi Christian Cemetery, flanked by the graves of his wife Beryl and sister-in-law, Eve Strauss née Dyer respectively.


Mr. Hal, in the sitting room of bungalow number 8 at the Rawalpindi *Club in 1960's*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan's first female Sikh journalist nominated for UK award*

May 16, 2020







Manmeet Kaur selected as one of the most 100 influential Sikh personalities under 30 around the world. PHOTO: EXPRESS

P
ESHAWAR: Pakistan’s first Sikh female journalist, Manmeet Kaur, has been nominated for a prestigious award in the United Kingdom.

Manmeet Kaur, 25, has been selected as one of the 100 most influential Sikh personalities under 30 years of age around the world by the UK based ‘The Sikh Group’.

The Sikh Group is a global organisation which awards people belonging to Sikh faith from different parts of the world who serve the people in different ways.

Manmeet, who is a resident of Peshawar and also a social activist, had also received awards at the local level for highlighting issues faced by minorities and women.

She will receive her award next year at a ceremony in Britain.

Kaur holds a postgraduate degree in social sciences and has also served as an administrator at a computer academy for three years.

Speaking to _The Express Tribune_, she expressed happiness that her name was included in the category of influential Sikh personalities around the world.

“Those who work hard will reap the rewards and it is a great honour for my family to visit the UK and represent Pakistan,” she added.

Recognition is given to the special contributions made by Sikhs in the fields of business, sport, charity, media, entertainment, education, selfless voluntary service, lifetime achievement and the special recognition award, which is given to someone from another faith promoting multiculturalism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PESHAWAR: 
The province lost at least three more doctors to the novel coronavirus (Covid-19), officials said on Monday.

The doctors include philanthropist medic Dr Phag Chand, Dr Aurangzeb – a pathologist at Peshawar Police Service Hospital, and Dr Azam – a pediatric at a local hospital in Nowshera.

Dr Phag Chand, a resident of Swabi, had been appointed as the Medical Superintendent (MS) at a public hospital in Swabi. However, after serving for a brief period there, he left the position and preferred to run his private clinic to help the poor. A member of the local Sikh community.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

It is Rawan ki Lanka at l Ram bagh new Aram bagh







.. 
1942 Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

*Last rites of Sheikhupura train accident victims performed*

Bodies of 19 Sikh pilgrims were shifted to Peshawar via PAF aircraft


July 04, 2020









Members of Sikh community gather to perform last rites of train accident victims in Peshawar. PHOTO: EXPRESS


PESHAWAR: The bodies of 19 Sikh pilgrims —who died after a collision between a train and their van in Sheikhupura —were shifted to Peshawar in a special Pakistan Air Force (PAF) aircraft early Saturday morning.

The bodies were then moved via ambulances from PAF base to Dabgani Mohalla Jogan Shah, where family members of the deceased mourned over the sudden demise of their loved ones. Later, they were shifted to Attock crematorium where last rites of the victims were held.









On Friday, at least 20 Sikh pilgrims died and several others were injured in a collision between a train and a coaster near Sheikhupura.

Secretary-General Pakistan Sikh Gurdwara Prabandhak Committee Sardar Amir Singh said the deceased belonged to three or four families.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

We take care of our own no matter their religion we as one nation are Pakistani's

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Capt Samuail Bashir of Pakistan Army has earned Rector’s Gold Medal in BSc from Institute of Peace and Conflict Studies (NIPCONS) Dept. of National University of Science & Technology (NUST), Islamabad. He is from 134 PMA L/C. The young officer belongs to Pakistan's Christian community.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

200 years old Gurdwara handed over to Sikhs community in Quetta, Balochistan .
Jul 26, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1947: Joginder Nath Mandal, first Chairman of the Constituent Assembly of Pakistan addresses the house.









This was the true Pakistan and the vision for a new independent country, where everyone is equal, regardless of cast n creed, but now a days everyone in Pakistan hates each other’s religion, views and believes, this is truly a slap on Quid, s dream.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Raksha Bandhan Celebrated With Full Spirit In Pakistan*


*



*

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistani Hindus - Bhandara in Pakistan *
Bhandara by Babu Bhai in Swaminarayan Hall Karachi

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Tamil தமிழ் Community of Pakistan | Tamil Colony in Karachi,*
Mari Mata Mandir in Pakistan

•Aug 5, 2020

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Hinglaj Mata Mandir
History by Mahraj Gopal Das*

Nani Mandir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

ghazi52 said:


> Pathan Sikhs from Peshawar


@Indus Pakistan @El Sidd @lastofthepatriots @Yankee-stani 

- PRTP GWD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1500 Yrs Old PanchMukhi Hanuman Ji Mandir In Karachi
* JaiShreeRam | Danish Kaneria






*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

ghazi52 said:


> 1500 Yrs Old PanchMukhi Hanuman Ji Mandir In Karachi
> * JaiShreeRam | Danish Kaneria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Difficult case is that Danish Kaneria. He's corrupt but he was hard done by by the Pakistan cricket management during his career.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*A large number of local Sikh Yatrees on Tuesday performed their religious rituals regarding 481th death anniversary of Baba Guru Nanak Dev Jee, founder of Sikhism and first of the ten Sikh Gurus, at Gurdwara Darbar Sahib Kartarpur*


​

LAHORE, (UrduPoint / Pakistan Point News - 22nd Sep, 2020 ) :A large number of local Sikh Yatrees on Tuesday performed their religious rituals regarding 481th death anniversary of Baba Guru Nanak Dev Jee, founder of Sikhism and first of the ten Sikh Gurus, at Gurdwara Darbar Sahib Kartarpur.

Evacuee Trust Property board (ETPB), on the directions of its Chairman Dr Amir Ahmad made elaborative arrangements including security to facilitate the Sikh Yatrees, whereas they also expressed satisfaction over the arrangements made by the ETPB.

The death anniversary of Baba Guru Nanak was started on September 20, 2020 with Paath Sahib which ended on September 22 (Today) with Bhog Akhand Paath Sahib and Ardas, said a spokesman for Evacuee Trust Property Board here.

The concluding ceremony was held at Dewan Asthan at 1:00 pm in which Vice Chancellor Narowal University Dr Tariq Mehmood was the chief guest, the spokesman added.

On the occasion, the speakers highlighted the efforts of Pakistani government and condemned Indian government for not allowing devotees through Kartarpur corridor to attend 481th death anniversary of Baba Guru Nanak.



Later, the Sikh Yatrees expressed gratitude to Pakistani government for looking after Gurdwaras and other places of the Sikhs.

They said that the minorities were enjoying complete religious freedom in Pakistan, as the Pakistan government had been making all out sincere efforts to protect the basic rights of the minorities.

They also thanked Prime Minister Imran Khan led Federal government and Evacuee Trust Property Board (ETPB) for putting in place comprehensive security arrangements for the safety of the visiting Sikh devotees.

Meanwhile, stringent security measures were taken for the protection of Sikh Yatrees and to avoid any untoward incident while all police staff had been directed to behave well with Sikh Yatrees and perform their duties with dedication.

The SOPs pertaining to Covid-19 were also implemented to reduce the spread of the virus.

ETPB Additional Secretary Shrines Tariq Wazir, Deputy Secretary Imran Gondal besides federal and provincial officers from various departments concerned were also present.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308375547148464130

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

481st Joti Jot Gurpurb of Baba Guru Nanak Dev Jee was observed at Gurdwara Darbar Sahib Kartarpur. 1st time in the history Nagar Kirtan was taken out from Gurdwara Darbar Sahib to Zero Point (Pak-India border) ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah Listening To The Hindu Community In Peshawar, 21st April 1948.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Striking similarities: Indus Script and Dravidian Tattoos! 















Here are some shots of #Tattooed #women from Kachhi Kolhi Hindu Community of Sindh #Pa. They don’t know since when and why they are doing this but yes they love to have tattoos on their faces, Necks and arms.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid meeting representatives of non-Muslims in D.I. Khan .

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Here is a tattooed woman with colorful and cultural wear from Kachhi Kolhi Hindu community of Sindh , is preparing morning tea for family in a village near Hala.

Sindh is full with many amazing people/communities who are unique in culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1930s Hindus Enjoying Sea Bath at Natives Jetty:








Laxmi Narain Temple At Native Jetty Bridge Karachi:


Laxmi Narain Temple At Native Jetty Bridge, Queens Road Karachi. This temple is constructed on land facing the sea under the Native Jetty Bridge. 

It was constructed about 200 years back. In this temple, Festival of Raksha Bandhan (NarialPuja), Ganesh Chaturthee, i.e. Birthday of Shri Ganesh Deva and every Chand night is celebrated. 

It is a sacred place for performing death rituals of Karni (11th day rituals) and offering Shiradh of Pitras and for putting final Garba Murtis in sea water on the day of Nao-Ratree & Ganesh Chaturithi.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Lieutenant Pawan Singh, a Sikh officer, representing Pakistan Navy during Pakistan Day Parade..






*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

28 Mar 2021









*(Karachi) Prime Minister Imran Khan on Sunday wished the Hindu community "a very happy Holi, the festival of colours".*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375559384395354112

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PM wishes Sikh community on Baisakhi festival*

Imran says Sikh Diaspora and Indian Yatrees have been granted special permission to visit their holy Gurdwaras in Pakistan and attend their rituals
Sikh people will be provided with free food, transport, and accommodation under coronavirus protocols: PM


Fahad Zulfikar 
14 Apr 2021

https://www.facebook.com/sharer/sha...er.com/news/40084343&display=popup&ref=plugin






(Karachi) In a special message, Prime Minister Imran Khan has wished the Sikh community a happy Baisakhi festival.


Taking to his Twitter handle, the premier said: "Wishing our Sikh community a happy Baisakhi festival.

He announced that Sikh Diaspora and Indian Yatrees have been granted special permission to visit their holy Gurdwaras in Pakistan and attend their rituals.

Imran said that Sikh people will be provided with free food, transport, and accommodation under coronavirus protocols.

Baisakhi marks the beginning of a new harvest season. More than one thousand Sikh pilgrims have reached Pakistan through Wagah Border to pay a visit to their religious sites on their religious festival of Baisakhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382785417712386050

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Revered Italian missionary dies of Covid-19 in Lahore after serving Pakistan for 6 decades*

Dawn.com
May 3, 2021

 





Father Aldino Amato at Our Lady of Mercy parish house in Okara in December 2017. — Photo courtesy: Kamran Chaudhry/UCA News

Aldino Amato, a respected Italian-born Dominican priest, died after contracting the coronavirus at a hospital in Lahore, the _UCA News_ (Union of Catholic Asian News) portal reported on Monday.

The 90-year-old priest was laid to rest in a grave he built for himself in the compound of Our Lady of Mercy parish house in Punjab's Okara 6 Chak village.

An education and development pioneer, Amato served Pakistan for nearly six decades.
Amato, the last foreign missionary of the Faisalabad Diocese, passed away on May 1 in Lahore, where he was put on a ventilator for 10 days after testing positive for Covid-19.

During his funeral, hundreds of faithful showered petals on his coffin but only Dominican friars were allowed to shoulder him, according to _UCA News_.

More than 20 priests concelebrated the funeral Mass with Bishop Indrias Rehmat of Faisalabad at the girls' college Amato built in the Okara village. Condolences were also conveyed by members of the Catholic community as well as Archbishop Christophe Zakhia El-Kassis, the apostolic nuncio to Pakistan.

After arriving in Pakistan as a missionary in 1962, Amato built six churches, three schools and hostels, two training centres for the visually impaired, two housing colonies, and a women's college.

He was revered for having spent funds in remote areas and turning them into settlements, and helping the poor irrespective of their faith. He also installed tube wells and provided skills training to children in his hotel.

Bishop Rehmat said Amato “shared to the full our sorrows and joys, and his death here in Pakistan was a testament to the commitment with which he gave his whole life to our people”, according to _AsiaNews.it_.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cherub786

Pakistani government polishing up the Sikh gurdwaras and constructing mega Hindu idol worship mandirs in the capital, meanwhile Ahmadi Muslim mosques are being desecrated:






Kalimah is being desecrated openly in Pakistan

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Congratulations To Dr Sana Ramchand. 
She is the first female officer from Hindu community who has been allocated Pakistan Admistrative Services / District Management Group. 
We’re proud of you Sana, more power to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Bishop Marshall concordantly elected as Moderator Church of Pakistan*






https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
*Web Desk*
6:24 PM | May 17, 2021

Bishop of Raiwind Diocese Dr. Azad Marshall has been elected unanimously as Moderator of the mainline Protestant church in Pakistan by the supreme body of the Church of Pakistan (CoP).

The election took place during the 16th Triennial Meeting of the CoP Synod on May 13-14th , having bishops of all eight dioceses of the CoP and members of the synod council in attendance.
After being elected, Bishop Marshall said that he was utterly grateful to the council members and his fellow bishops for resting their trust in him unanimously. 

“I’m humbled by the confidence shown in me by the synod members and I look forward to working closely with them to address the challenges facing the Church of Pakistan and the community at large,” stated the newly-elected moderator.
“The church has a key role in community building and ensuring the welfare and security of its followers. Pakistani Christians are facing extraordinary challenges and it is important that the church leadership engages with the government and other stakeholders to find concrete solutions to these problems,” he added.


During his over 12 years of service as the Anglican bishop in Middle East and Iran, he had always strived hard for the promotion of regional peace and interfaith harmony, stated Dr. Marshall.
“Being a Pakistani Christian, it is also my responsibility to remove the negative perceptions about my country. Issues like forced conversion and underage marriages of minority girls, misuse of the blasphemy laws, rising intolerance in our society, poverty etc bring a bad name to Pakistan and affect the efforts being made to project a positive image of the country. 

“Therefore, it’s important that the government and other stakeholders work with us to address these crucial issues on priority so that we are able to allay the concerns in the Christian world emanating from propaganda by Pakistan’s enemies.”

Bishop Marshall’s unanimous election as the Moderator of the CoP has widely garnered congratulatory response from various spheres, such as the government, religious, political, and civil society circles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PAF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Two sikh kids taking a selfie at Gurdwara Janam Asthan in Nankana Sahib, Punjab,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Janamashtami Kanooro Festival celebrated in Sindh with full of colors and all joy like dancing, singing making pakoras and sweets.

Janmashtami or Gokulashtami is an annual Hindu festival that celebrates the birth of Lord Krishna.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432697273897660422

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan’s Helena Iqbal Saeed, an additional inspector general, has been appointed as the first-ever Pakistani woman UN Police Commissioner in the Sudanese capital, Khartoum.

Helena, who belongs to a Christian Community from Balochistan, made headlines in Pakistani media a few years ago when she became the 1st ever woman to be promoted as AIG Police in the history of the Pakistan Police.

Well done Miss Helena Iqbal.
Photo credit: 24 News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Yatroo of Baba Ramdev Pir/ Rama Pir temple in Tando Allahyar of Sindh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

While roaming the streets of the old _mohallah_, one easily notices the Om symbols and the Jain greeting _Jai Jinendra_ on many of the buildings.

Local resident Abdul Sattar, whose parents are from Ambala, recently furnished his old house.

To his surprise, he found out that _Jai Jinendra_ was embossed right on the top of the gate. “I think that it’s our heritage and we should protect it,” he tells me.






The Jain greeting, _Jai Janendra_, written on the façade of a house. It is still preserved by residents out of respect for the heritage.







I could see the Jain temple from Sujan Singh _haveli_. Hindu and Sikh families who have migrated still visit this neigbourhood.

Rawalpindi.....................


He says that Sikh and Hindu families who migrated to India still visit the _mohallah_. “We sit in our house and cherish the times of our elders. They tell us about Ludhiana, Ambala and Delhi, and we show them the place their ancestors grew up in.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455904488456396804

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hindus in Pakistan Celebrate Diwali Following COVID-19 Guidelines










Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Imran Khan on Thursday took to his official Twitter account to wish the Hindu community a happy Diwali.

“Wishing all our Hindu community a happy Diwali,” the premier wrote.

Called the festival of lights, Diwali is one of the major festivals celebrated by Hindus across the globe. The festival usually lasts five days and is celebrated during the Hindu lunisolar month Kartika.

Almost 4.4 million Hindu Pakistanis will be celebrating the festival across the country this year.

Among some other prominent politicians to wish the community on their revered festival was Information Minister Fawad Chaudhry. Minister for Planning and Development Asad Umar also took to Twitter to wish the community.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Ardeshir Cowasjee*

Born into a wealthy Parsi family on April 13, 1926, Ardeshir Cowasjee remained one of the most read and influential columnists in Pakistan for almost three decades. Ardeshir Cowasjee joined his family shipping business after completing his education from the Bai Virbaiji Soparivala Parsi (BVS) High School and DJ Sindh Govt Science College. In 1953, he married a young doctor Nancy Dinshaw. The couple had two children, a girl Ava and boy Rustom. However, Nancy passed away in 1992.

Adreshir Cowasjee wrote for an English language daily, his words reached and echoed in the most significant corners and corridors of power. And when in 2011 Cowasjee stopped writing his weekly columns, his readers from all around the world sent in requests for him to change his mind.

In addition to his columns, Cowasjee was also known as a successful businessman, social activist, and an active philanthropist.
The Cowasjee Foundation has been responsible for providing funding for the higher education of many Pakistani students. One of The Citizens Foundation’s biggest campuses is the Cowasjee Campus in Lyari. Many of Karachi’s hospitals such as the Lady Dufferin Hospital, Sindh Institute of Urology and Transplantation and the National Institute of Cardiovascular Diseases are some of the beneficiaries of the foundation.

In 1972, Prime Minister Zulfikar Ali Bhutto appointed him as the Managing Director of the Pakistan Tourism Development Board (PTDB). The next big post that came his way was chairman of the Port Qasim Authority.

He remained a firm supporter of Jinnah and a strong proponent of his ideology. He passed away on November 24, 2012 at the age of 86.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial views of Chiniot Punjab.


----------



## ghazi52

Urdu playwright Dr Dennis Isaac dies in Canada​
SHER ALAM SHINWARI
DAWN CONTRIBUTOR

The 71-year-old was known for writing Barish, Duraha, Karobi, Karb, Salakhian and Thori See Zindagi.







*Dr Dennis Isaac, a renowned Urdu PTV playwright, died in a Canada hospital on Thursday night, said sources close to his family in Peshawar.*

Literary and cultural organisations expressed sorrow and grief over the 71-year-old’s death and sympathised with his family.

Dr Isaac was born on Jan 11, 1950, in Peshawar city, graduated from the Khyber Medical College Peshawar and served as a radiologist in the Lady Readying Hospital Peshawar for over 25 years before emigrating to Canada along with his family in 2000.

He had earned reputation as a renewed Urdu PTV playwright and poet before immigrating to Canada as he was born with a penchant for literary creativity and had varied tastes, including poetry, fiction and music.

The playwright used to take part in literary activities around Peshawar city.

Though a medical doctor, he was affiliated with literary bodies, including Halqa-i-Arbab Zauq, Peshawar, Khabr-o-Nazar Peshawar and Peshawar Christian Literary Society.

Dr Issac received several awards, including Hazara Arts Council in 1985, PTV Award for Excellence in 1978 and 1979, Best Screenplay Writer National Award in 1979, Pakistan Christian Arts Council in 1995, Kashmiri Literary Award in 1996, Joshua Fazaldin Award in 1996, PTV Golden Jubilee Medal in 1997 and Bazme Fanoos Award Canada in 2010.

The list of his best plays and creative works includes _Barish, Duraha, Karobi, Karb_, and _Salakhian_ and a few memorable episodes for PTV Islamabad Urdu play ‘Guest House’ followed by his last project for PTV Peshawar centre ‘Thori See Zindagi’, a popular Urdu serial directed by Tariq Saeed.

Also, he wrote screenplay and story line for Urdu feature film, _Inteha_, produced and directed by noted artist Samina Peerzada.

According to Prof Nasir Ali Syed, Dr Isaac had suffered from multiple health issues and had been under treatment for serious problems, including dementia, for the last few weeks.
He breathed his last late Thursday in a Canada health facility.

His great literary contribution was the Urdu translation of a French classic adventure novel ‘Around the world in eighty days’ by Jules Verne.

_Originally published in Dawn, January 22nd, 2022_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Promotion of 2 Hindu Officers to Lieutenant Colonel Rank..

1. Maj Dr. Kelash Kumar Born in 1981 Resident of Tharparkar Got Comission in Army in 2008..
2. Maj Dr. Anil Kumar Born in 1982 Resident of Badin Got Comission in Army in 2007..
Providing equal opportunities to minorities














..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...





Prime Minister Imran Khan has reiterated government's resolve to protect the rights of minorities as enshrined in the Constitution of Pakistan.

Talking to Archbishop of Canterbury in Islamabad today (Monday), he highlighted the importance of interfaith harmony, religious tolerance and affinity amongst the peoples of different faiths.

The Prime Minister conveyed that Pakistan is a culturally diverse country and is home to various religious minorities including Hindus and Christians and all of them are living peacefully and contributing to the development of Pakistan..
.


----------



## WinterFangs




----------



## ghazi52

.,.
Happy Holi to all. Let's enjoy with all love and peace.



#Holi2022











Sindh , Pakistan..
....,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

;
Rawalpindi's Hindu community celebrates Holi​March 20, 2022
;
RAWALPINDI: As the priest (pujari) shouted Holi Hayafter completing the puja at Krishna Temple on Friday night, people from the Hindu community started splashing each other with different colours.

The Hindu community had gathered at Krishna Temple in Saddar to celebrate the festival of colours and light.

A large number of people from the Hindu community gathered at the temple and offered prayers led by Priest Jai Ram. Residents of Islamabad also participated in the celebrations.

Traffic police had closed roads from Chota Bazaar and Kola Centre to Krishna Temple for security whereas security personnel were deployed in the area to keep an eye on people heading towards the temple.





Hindus from the twin cities celebrate the festival of Holi at Krishna Mandir in Rawalpindi’s Saddar area on Friday night. — White Star


The event started with Durga puja (prayer), which was followed by special prayers for peace in Pakistan.

The celebrations were followed by distribution of sweets and milk. After this, the youngster broke the earthen pot.

According to Priest Jai Ram, red, yellow, green, pink and blue colours made from fruits and vegetables were used in the celebrations.

“Special prayers were offered for peace and harmony as well as the prosperity of the country and the people.

“All the Hindus and Sikhs are united to protect our country,” said Sardar Heera, the president of Pakistan Hindu-Sikh Social Welfare Association.

_Published in Dawn, March 20th, 2022_

;;;;


----------



## ghazi52

Happy Navroze to Parsi community..





.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.,
In Kachhi Kolhi Hindu community of Sindh, they cook this on Birthday/Chhatti celebration of newly born, its boiled Wheat, Channay and Gurh on leaf. according to locals this they do for long life, good health and wealth for this new born on 6th days after birth.











.,.,.,.,,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.




,.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
Tamil Hindus in Karachi. Pakistan.

Surprised, there are more than 100 Hindu families living alongside Tamil Muslims and Tamil Catholics in Madrasi para area near Jinnah post graduate medical center, Karachi. 

Some migrated during British Raj and some during partition of India, there are also Sri lankan Tamils who settled at the time of Sri lankan civil war.
The picture post is Mariamman kovil celebration in Karachi.


----------



## WinterFangs

some pakistani Sikh youtubers I stumbled across recently.



https://youtube.com/c/MrLuckyvlogs




https://youtube.com/channel/UC7fXwg-qP8v-67jss5vXPjQ



do recommend giving them your support!


----------



## Maula Jatt

WinterFangs said:


> some pakistani Sikh youtubers I stumbled across recently.
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtube.com/c/MrLuckyvlogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtube.com/channel/UC7fXwg-qP8v-67jss5vXPjQ
> 
> 
> 
> do recommend giving them your support!


Also Hindu YouTuber although he attracts rabid hindutavas but still his content is good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has decided to celebrate minorities’ festivals at the state level,
In a statement, Special Assistant for Minority Affairs Wazirzada said that the KP government has formulated a strategy to celebrate the festivals of minorities at the state-level.

In this regard, the KP’s endowment department has signed an agreement of Rs300 million with a private company. “Three festivals of the minority community in the province will be celebrated at the state level,” the special assistant added.

Wazirzada further said that the provincial government would also start exposure programmes for minority youth, while interfaith conferences will be held for religious harmony.


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.
Meet Mahipal, First ever pilot from Tharparkar and second one from the Hindu Community, who flew today to his hometown for first time. 
Mr. Mahipal (who hails from Chhahro Tharparkar) was very excited to fly over the land wherefrom he dreamt to become pilot.
Best wishes for future Mahipal, Keep dreaming Pakistan!


----------



## ghazi52

,,,,,,,
In pictures: Christmas celebrated with great zeal and enthusiasm across Pakistan​Special services held in churches across the country and prayers offered for Pakistan's peace, progress and prosperity.

Dawn.com | APP 
December 25, 2022

Christian communities across Pakistan, like other parts of the world, celebrated the grand festival of Christmas on Sunday with traditional zeal and enthusiasm.
The festival saw a variety of activities, including official gatherings, cake-cutting ceremonies and prayers at churches.







Christian devotees take part in a Christmas prayer service at the Sacred Heart Cathedral in Lahore on December 25, 2022. — AFP

Special cake-cutting ceremonies were held at various ministries and departments on Friday to share the happiness of the festival with Christian staff members and acknowledge their contributions.

Special services were held in churches across the country and prayers were offered for Pakistan’s peace, progress and prosperity as well as for the safety of all humanity from natural disasters and diseases.






Members of the Frontier Constabulary personnel stand guard during a Christmas prayer ceremony at the Bethel Memorial Methodist Church in Quetta on December 25, 2022. — AFP







Christian devotees take part in a Christmas prayer service at the Sacred Heart Cathedral in Lahore on December 25, 2022. — AFP







Christian devotees take part in a Christmas prayer at the St John’s Cathedral Church in Peshawar on December 25, 2022. — AFP







Christian devotees take part in a Christmas prayer at the Bethel Memorial Methodist Church in Quetta on December 25, 2022. — AFP






Christian devotees take part in a Christmas prayer at the St John’s Cathedral Church in Peshawar on December 25, 2022. — AFP







Bishop Humphrey Sarfaraz Peters leads a Christmas Day service at the St John’s Cathedral in Peshawar on December 25, 2022. — Reuters







Christian devotees take part in a Christmas prayer at the Christ Church in Rawalpindi on December 25, 2022. — AFP







Christian devotees take part in a Christmas prayer at the Christ Church in Rawalpindi on December 25, 2022. — AFP







Christian devotees take part in a Christmas prayer at the Christ Church in Rawalpindi on December 25, 2022. — AFP







A woman, along with others, attends a Christmas Day service at the St. John’s Cathedral in Peshawar, on December 25, 2022. — Reuters







People attend a Christmas Day service at the St. John’s Cathedral in Peshawar, on December 25, 2022. — Reuters


----------

